# Floyd Mayweather vs. Conor McGregor *August 26th*



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875093658919247872


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

*I want to see it happen. I'd love to see a boxing match with MMA gloves, that would be real interesting*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

In a boxing match Mayweather is going to toy McGregor all night long.

I guess he's going to get a solid paycheck anyway so he don't care


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

A win-win for both parties. Conor gets the biggest pay of his life and Floyd gets his 50-0 record.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

He is under contract with the UFC. Dana white said in a interview that it is not going to happen.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Beleez it when I seez it.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



krtgolfing said:


> He is under contract with the UFC. Dana white said in a interview that it is not going to happen.


Dana offered $25m to Mayweather...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Not sure what kind of fight it'd be.

But I'd have my money on Conor regardless.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

*If it happens, this is going to be bigger than Mayweather - Paquiao. :mark:*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Conor is not stupid. He has said many times the plan is to get in the fight game. Make as much money as possible while taking as little damage as possible then get out. He will make as much in this fight as he would in about 4 U.F.C fights. Its a no brainer really. Saying that i have little to no interest in watching the fight. If it is boxing rules then it will not even be slightly competitive. Boxing is a art, and Floyd is one of the greatest artists ever.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829454611274559488please no :no:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

As much as I dislike McGregor I'd quite enjoy seeing him beat seven shades of shit out of Mayweather.


If it ever did happen then I think old Floyd might get a bit of a wakeup.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Floyd is definitely trolling Conor at this point. :mj4


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



Gainn_Damage said:


> As much as I dislike McGregor I'd quite enjoy seeing him beat seven shades of shit out of Mayweather.
> 
> 
> If it ever did happen then I think old Floyd might get a bit of a wakeup.


McGregor wouldn't land a punch.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Don't like to feed into the hype about this, as it's such a joke of a proposition.

I've never believed the fight would happen and I still stand by that. Until a venue is announced, the posters are up, promotion is underway, Dana and TMT OK it and the date is a few weeks away I won't change my opinion.

Of course, if it does happen there is only one outcome and I dislike even stating this because it's so obvious.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

http://www.instagram.com/floydmayweather/

sounds nothing is happen at this point...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Conor would be lucky to breathe on Floyd, let alone touch him. Everyone knows this.

Gotta sell those tough guy tickets so people can have an incentive to attend this shit. I respect it.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

Lol at anyone thinking Floyd will toy with McGregor.

I can see Mayweather winning, by decision and after running around and hugging the whole time.

He's a smart guy tho, he knows if he were to step in the octagon there's a legit chance he might not make it out alive, so he's sticking with boxing. McGregor will beat his ass regardless of winning or losing.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



BalorGOAT said:


> Lol at anyone thinking Floyd will toy with McGregor.
> 
> I can see Mayweather winning, by decision and after running around and hugging the whole time.
> 
> He's a smart guy tho, he knows if he were to step in the octagon there's a legit chance he might not make it out alive, so he's sticking with boxing. McGregor will beat his ass regardless of winning or losing.


Not sure if you're a troll or just really, really stupid/deluded. Mcgregor wouldn't stand a chance in a boxing match, anyone that says otherwise is an idiot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831689263255166976
:lol

I gotta admit, that cracked me up.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

I don't know how to feel about this. On one hand, it's a joke and a mismatch, and I'd rather see McGregor focus on his UFC career and see Floyd fight an actual trained boxer for his 50th if/when he comes back, than see them fight each other. 

On the other hand, I have a strange intuition that Conor might shock the world and pull off a gargartuan upset here by knocking Floyd out. Yes, it's absolutely ludricious to even think about - the idea that an MMA fighter, no matter how good their striking is by MMA standards, could walk into another person's sport and defeat one of the greatest to ever do it - it's completely absurd, but that's what would make it such a shocking and historical upset. Boxing needs another really historical upset anyway, there hasn't been one in quite awhile. Conor beating Floyd would rank right up there with the likes of Ali beating Foreman and Douglas beating Tyson. Above them, in fact.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



CesaroSwing said:


> Not sure if you're a troll or just really, really stupid/deluded. Mcgregor wouldn't stand a chance in a boxing match, anyone that says otherwise is an idiot.



*Make your point without the personal insults. This is your only warning.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



krtgolfing said:


> He is under contract with the UFC. Dana white said in a interview that it is not going to happen.


The same Dana White that offered Mayweather and Conor $25 mil each for the fight about two months ago?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*

I wonder who would commentate if this did indeed happen? :hmm:

Joe Rogan already said he's not interested. And I am assuming Mayweather's still tied to Showtime so I take it Mauro Ranallo could be their MMA guy given his past.

Would be nice if Showtime could throw







a bone.



krtgolfing said:


> He is under contract with the UFC.


While this is true there may be a possible loophole because of the Ali act. But I reckon Conor and the UFC will be able to make an arrangement. I mean there's just too much money on the table here, they'd be foolish not to come to terms, plus the new UFC owners would be able to promote the hell out of this event given the plethora of stars their agency works for.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

It would be the biggest fight, MMA or Boxing in decades, and the hype would be surreal but Floyd would no doubt win, by decision of course. Would go the distance but only cause Floyd would let it as I'm sure if he wanted to he could and would knock McGregor out or end the fight real early.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

If this fight actually happens, I'll be watching it...I'm a big McGregor fan and think win or lose, it will be a great show


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



BalorGOAT said:


> Lol at anyone thinking Floyd will toy with McGregor.
> 
> I can see Mayweather winning, by decision and after running around and hugging the whole time.
> 
> He's a smart guy tho, he knows if he were to step in the octagon there's a legit chance he might not make it out alive, so he's sticking with boxing. McGregor will beat his ass regardless of winning or losing.


Given the fact that Conor has never had a sanctioned boxing match and has never fought a 12-round fight, I don't see how Mayweather doesn't toy with him. The only three advantages Conor has is being the bigger guy, fights in southpaw stance, and has a left hand from hell. Even then, Floyd has beaten way superior boxers with much more advantages than Conor possesses. 

Obvious mis-match is obvious.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: So Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor might just actually happen*



Rated R™ said:


> The same Dana White that offered Mayweather and Conor $25 mil each for the fight about two months ago?


Some other guy posted this as well. Did not know that! 



Al Swearengen said:


> I wonder who would commentate if this did indeed happen? :hmm:
> 
> Joe Rogan already said he's not interested. And I am assuming Mayweather's still tied to Showtime so I take it Mauro Ranallo could be their MMA guy given his past.
> 
> ...


If the UFC can somehow make a shit load of money off the fight they will let me do it. I fully expect Connor to get schooled in the fight.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

i hope this happens because I want Connor to be shown his place


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Of course Floyd would be a gargantuan favorite. And rightfully so.























But if Conor is able to touch his chin with that left. All it takes is one. Ya never know.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



The RainMaker said:


> Of course Floyd would be a gargantuan favorite. And rightfully so.
> 
> 
> But if Conor is able to touch his chin with that left. All it takes is one. Ya never know.


Could say that about any boxer that Mayweather fought. Mosely touched his chin, he didn't fall. PAC man didn't drop him, Hatton, De La Hoya, Marquez, Canelo, etc etc. Floyd money hardly gets touched let alone dropped


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

I could definitely see Conor try to rattle Floyd like Juddah and Ortiz tried to do.

Get points deducted on purpose with headbutts and low blows ( just no biting :side: ). Then back Floyd into the ropes and bombard him with swings all night. Not like that strategy hasn't been done before, but it's the only shot Conor has.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



Buttermaker said:


> Could say that about any boxer that Mayweather fought. Mosely touched his chin, he didn't fall. PAC man didn't drop him, Hatton, De La Hoya, Marquez, Canelo, etc etc. Floyd money hardly gets touched let alone dropped


To this day, I still don't know how Floyd survived that first and second round against Mosley.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

IMO, I think Floyd wouldn't take Conor seriously at first and Conor would land a wake up blow then Floyd'll play it safe and frustrate Conor with his experience. 

Lord, I would mark out if Conor KO'd him though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

I'd be amazed if Conor won or even looked competitive under pro boxing rules. Floyd will dance around and tag him over and over, probably finishes him in the later rounds. 

Someone like GGG or Canelo vs Conor would be a hell of a lot shorter and more fun to watch.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Hope it happens and Mcgregor wins, but probably Mayweather would be running around and giving hugs the whole night probably.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



MR-Bolainas said:


> Hope it happens and Mcgregor wins, but probably Mayweather would be running around and giving hugs the whole night probably.


You're right. He should stand in the middle of the ring and let Conor hit him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Hold on, people actually think Conor would actually have a chance?

Floyd would easily cruise to the easiest decision victory of his career.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



Guy LeDouche said:


> To this day, I still don't know how Floyd survived that first and second round against Mosley.


Experience, heart and a severely underrated chin. 

Mosley was also a bit past his best by the time that fight happened. If Floyd had run into Mosley when he was a ferocious, formidable Lightweight I am not so sure he would of survived IMO.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



Al Swearengen said:


> Experience, heart and a severely underrated chin.
> 
> Mosley was also a bit past his best by the time that fight happened. If Floyd had run into Mosley when he was a ferocious, formidable Lightweight I am not so sure he would of survived IMO.


That always seems to be a theme for majority of Floyd's fights.

I'd say he got off the hook we he fought De La Hoya late in his career. You might disagree though.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

I seriously don't see this happening. It seems to me like simply a brilliant way to cross-promote and raise each other's stock. Plus, it gives Conor even more leverage with the UFC.

An actual fight would be huge but far too Carnie, and there's too much at stake for the loser and their respective sport. It's essentially Boxing vs MMA on a mainstream stage. I don't picture WME/IMG ever letting that happen while Conor is under contract.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

I could care less about this freak show bout. I wouldn't pay 50 dollars to see this slide show attraction.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Hope it happens just to see Conor get schooled and completely humiliated to the point were nobody will take him seriously again. And let's be honest the way he acts he's just asking for something like that to happen to him and it will be glorious. I'm sure he will come out after the fight and act all humble like the Diaz fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840571807698702338


> For the last year, combat sports headlines have been dominated by talk of a potential super-fight between all-time boxing great Floyd Mayweather Jr. and UFC lightweight champion Conor McGregor. And while nothing substantive has happened towards making the fight a reality, things may have just gotten a little more interesting.
> 
> At a stop during his recent United Kingdom tour, *Mayweather announced that he is officially out of retirement from the sport of boxing in order to pursue a fight with McGregor*, telling the UFC champ to fight him in June.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/11/14892400/floyd-mayweather-im-officially-out-of-retirement-for-conor-mcgregor


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mo...iring-just-to-fight-conor-mcgregor/ar-AAo8NAU

Video here of him saying it, word for word just so no-one can say he didn't say it.

I'm excited, as fuck.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Man I hope this doesn't happen, but nice to see Floyd ain't playing I guess

50-0 calm tbh


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Conor truly is a genious.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

It's happening brehs.







was on Conan O'Brien's (who BTW owns a stake in the UFC thanks to WME-ING) show last night and said this.......



> *"I do think it's going to happen. I think it's going to be a tough deal, because, obviously, there are a lot of egos involved in this deal and a lot of people, so that always makes it tougher.
> 
> "On the flip side, there's so much money involved, I just don't see how it doesn't happen."
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18919702/ufc-dana-white-thinks-floyd-mayweather-vs-conor-mcgregor-happen

Dana's already begun promoting the potential bout. :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

An absolute joke. I love Conor like a brother but he couldn't beat a British Champion boxer let alone PBF in a boxing match. This shouldn't happen and neither guy has anything to gain beyond money. It's such an obvious scam that I actually feel bad for people who will pay for this.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842574553054289920
Chael has the inside scoop.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Imagine the humiliation if McGregor KOed Mayweather though...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



> "*I'm the boxing guy! Watch me take over boxing, trust me on that. No one in this boxing game knows what's coming. Trust me on that*.”
> 
> “*I'm going to step in there and shock the whole god damned world. Trust me on that. Look me in the eyes, 28 years of age, confident as a m-----f-----, long, rangy, dangerous with every hand. Trust me, I'm going to stop Floyd, and you're all going to eat your words. The whole world is going to eat their words*.”
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/17470/conor-mcgregor-i-am-boxing


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

would love to see conor knock him out


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Yeah Conor isn't knocking Floyd out and Mayweather wins easily in 12 rounds. This is a easy pay day for Floyd and he gets to go undefeated at 50-0 to finish his career breaking Rocky Marciano's record.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Floyd by stoppage in round 6. Shamrock vs Gracie 3 was less of a freak show then this.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

This feels like the biggest fight in a really long time...

Does this break the 2 million PPV buy mark? That'd truly be something.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> This feels like the biggest fight in a really long time...
> 
> Does this break the 2 million PPV buy mark? That'd truly be something.


Floyd vs Pacquiao did 4.6 million buys. Floyd's second best is 2.48 and Conor's best is 1.65, so it's possible.

You gotta remember Conor's got some real fanatical fans that eat up everything he says. Add in the fact that Floyd is one of the most despised men in boxing and you'll get boxing fans coming out of caves to hopefully watch their most hated fighter lose. They've thrown everything and everyone else at him. Why not a freakshow just for the off chance he gets clipped?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

It feels like a big fight, and will feel even bigger during the build up, but it obviously won't live up to the expectations. Conor has zero professional boxing experience and he'll be fighting the best p4p boxer in the world.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*



Stephen90 said:


> Shamrock vs Gracie 3 was less of a freak show then this.


Well said my man, yet somehow this is a big fight :russo


----------



## jiraffejustin (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Floyd by decision. He outboxes Conor, but let's not pretend like he's not afraid of that left hand.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854773444747157505


> “It depends on how much the fight sells,” White said. “And if the fight sells as well as I think it can, *Floyd makes a little north of $100 (million) and Conor makes $75 (million)*.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Win win for conor, he may get lucky and beat Floyd if not he's got a pretty sizeable paycheck


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874445042110406657


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Dam only a few days after my birthday. Conor just posted on his Instagram yesterday that something big is coming.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

you mcgregor fans are unbearable, he doesnt even have a punchers chance
floyd inside 6


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875093658919247872


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Easy pts win for Floyd tbh


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

ayweather vs McGregor facing each other is a interesting bout for the sport of Boxing, Mayweather hasn't boxed since 2015, and McGregor is making his Boxing debut. Mayweather's rust might be to the advantage of the MMA star, but Mayweather hasn't been sitting on his ass doing nothing though. I've been seeing both guys training way before this deal was done. What I wanna know is, is Connor able to go to the distance with Mayweather? Boxing is a longer sport, and Floyd will try to prolong the fight to put it in his advantage and pick apart the gassed challenger. If I had to put my money on who wins right now, with everything involved I say Mayweather wins by decision, but Connor gets taken to school. Don't be confused though, I like to see Connor KO this guy, but the dude is a master of not getting hit. Two big fights coming up, and don't forget this Saturday Andre Ward vs. Sergey Kovalev 2. I thought the Krusher Kovalev won the first fight, but Ward somehow got some rounds that I thought were the other way. Theirs hate between them, so I expect the Krusher to get that loss back and leads us to a third fight.

It's the Boxer vs the Fighter should be a good fight. If I'm Connor I'm getting Mayweather in the ropes and punishing him to the hip and body, a thing alot of Boxers don't use enough in fights. Everyone wants that special KO, but if you pick apart the body it carries over into the later rounds. Mayweather is going to stick and move Creed style in Rocky 2 and jab Connor to death, it's weather or not Connor can get inside to get in any damage in.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I hope Conor loses, just so the more annoying section of his fans will be silenced for a while.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I'll watch for the event....at a sports bar you aren't taking my money :maury

As far as the actual fight, if Conor lands 5 clean punches he should consider that a win. I'll fuck Halle Berry before he beats Floyd in a boxing match


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875101558584856578
McGregor's already started. :ken


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

L-O-Meeehhhhh


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Has all the makings of an absolute circus... not going to pay a dime to watch. Will catch it at BW3s or something.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

If being the strong word here, then I put my $$$$ on Mayweather.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Wow a disgrace to boxing and MMA. Floyd will box circles around McGregor. :avit: :avit:

But the press conferences should be worth the price of admission alone :ha


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

As much as Connor annoys me, I'd love to see him knock Mayweather out cold.

It's kinda unlikely, but shit happens..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

:banderas


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Conor hasn't got a chance. Not even a puncher's chance. That being said, when he's walking to the ring, the logical part of my brain will temporarily stop working and I'll start to wonder "what if". Either way, this is going to be a spectacle for the ages, folks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Those press conferences should be interesting to say the least.

As maligned as this whole exercise is, it'll still be quite fascinating to watch tbh just for how the fuck it'll go down.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Guys like Hatton, Pacquiao, Canelo, Cotto could not lay a glove on Floyd and some people actually think Conor will win 

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

God I know it's unlikely but please let Conor win by KO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Dragonballfan said:


> Wow a disgrace to boxing and MMA.


Well, UFC had Randy Couture vs James Tonney a few years ago. It was one sided as fuck, but it's been done before. It's just this time it's in a boxing ring and Conor's not an old man visitor like Tonney was.

The very basis of MMA is the first "M", MIXED. It all started with the question, "Who would win between a _______ and a _______" Then UFC happened. It's not a circus. Odd? Yes. Circus? No.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875104754334023680


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Yes I so can't wait for this :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

What kind of rules is going to govern this?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



DX-Superkick said:


> Well, UFC had Randy Couture vs James Tonney a few years ago. It was one sided as fuck, but it's been done before. It's just this time it's in a boxing ring and Conor's not an old man visitor like Tonney was.
> 
> The very basis of MMA is the first "M", MIXED. It all started with the question, "Who would win between a _______ and a _______" Then UFC happened. It's not a circus. Odd? Yes. Circus? No.


Well there will be idiots hyping this shit up only to be disappointed like they were when Pacman/Floyd was over because it will be 12 rounds of Floyd potshotting and countering Conor all over the ring. Meanwhile Conor and Floyd will be laughing all the way to the bank with their 9 figure checks


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Floyd went the classy route. Great!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> What kind of rules is going to govern this?


Queensbury I believe, judging from what Dana has been saying.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> What kind of rules is going to govern this?


Boxing match.

Conor about to get embarrased :mj2:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

First of all holy fucking shit, they're actually doing this.










































Secondly..... LOL


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Holy shit they actually managed it. If nothing else, the build up between the two best talkers of this generation will ensure a monster buyrate. Fight will probably suck tho.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Interesting to see what Floyd does in the build up, hasn't really trash talked that much in his last few fights. WHEN IS THE FIRST PRESS CONFERENCE?????? :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Zydeco said:


> Queensbury I believe, judging from what Dana has been saying.





BrotherNero said:


> Boxing match.
> 
> Conor about to get embarrased :mj2:


:damn Conor's in trouble if all he can do is punch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Oh fuck yes :mark: This is gonna be a goddamn spectacle.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

So wait. Didn't Conor start MMA because he was rubbish at Boxing? Or have I mis-read something along the way. Anyway all I wanted was Conor to at least defend one fucking title.... I guess that'll never happen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> :damn Conor's in trouble if all he can do is punch.


As if Floyd would ever accept anything else other than pure boxing lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Floyd should embarrass him and cruise to an easy UD victory. Probably will be 12 rounds to nothing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

If Conor goes the fucking distance with Floyd, he wins IMO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

The fight itself is going to be absolutely embarrassing. 

But this is standard 'professional wrestling' stuff here so to speak. The build to this is going to be so good that the quality of the match almost doesn't matter. It's a ground breaking feat in that one of the biggest box office draws in history of boxing is going against the biggest box office draw in UFC. You have a guy who's NEVER lost a boxing match in a boxing match with someone who's mouth is better than his boxing skills.

I can't wait.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Rainmaka! said:


> Holy shit they actually managed it.
> 
> If nothing else, the build up between the two best talkers of this generation will ensure a monster buyrate.
> 
> Fight will probably suck tho.


Dana White admitted to everyone at a conference, when you've got talents like Conor, Brock and Rousey, you have to give in to requests/demands every now and again.

I've never been into boxing, aside from the Fight Night games, so I don't know Floyd's promotional style. But I will say that Conor is great, but he's lost a step recently. He does more yelling and bragging about money than anything now.

I don't think the fight will suck. I know it's gonna be boxing not fighting, but Conor is NEVER boring.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I am just going to sit back and enjoy the spectacle of it all. The fight probably will most likely end up being a damp squib (Mayweather's a pure boxer not a crowd pleaser) but the hype and build up to the night will be electric.

You gotta hand it to McGregor, in the span of the couple years he's went from an exciting Mixed Martial Art's prospect to one of the most famous sportsman on the planet. He's managed to talk himself into an incredibly lucrative fight even though he actually lost a fight last year, truly remarkable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

The hype for this will be legendary. :banderas The fight itself? Hope Conor goes out in a blaze of glory.:mark


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> If Conor goes the fucking distance with Floyd, he wins IMO.


Disagree. It's the other way around.

If it goes the distance McGregor will lose and the cards will be lopsided too. He can't box with Floyd, nobody can. In recent years the only strategy that has been proven to be somewhat effective was putting extreme pressure on Floyd, by pushing him against the ropes and throwing a lot of punches, in volume, overhand rights etc... essentially the tactics Marcos Maidana implemented in the first fight, where he pressured Floyd and even caught him clean at one point.

The problem is, Floyd can adapt extremely well to any situation, and he learns from past errors. McGregor is in for a long night and I don't want anyone to be surprised if this ends up as another "boring", Mayweather fight like the Pacquiao match-up. It'll always look that way because the guy just doesn't get hit. McGregor has to knock him out or the story will be, like usual, "Floyd ran".


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> If Conor goes the fucking distance with Floyd, he wins IMO.


And the people in attendance and the paying customers lose :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Oscar must be pissed right now :lmao, they're fighting before Canelo/GGG and the shitshow that the fight will likely be probs hurt howm any people buy their PPV, even though thats a legit mega fight


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Mexican fans will still buy the Canelo - GGG fight, I expect it to do well on PPV regardless. The McGregor v Floyd fight will probably overshadow it for the casual fans though. But then again, GGG and Canelo aren't really household names as of this point. They should be over the moon if they do 1 million all things considered.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Crazy to see how many people think this will go the distance. Chael Sonnen has been talking about this a lot on his podcast. He says it's an indication of people's lack of respect for boxing, and I tend to agree with him. Floyd gets him out of there within 3 IMO. I'm about as big a Conor McGregor fan as you'll ever meet, but there's a chasm between him and Floyd in terms of pure boxing skill. Floyd will overwhelm him with a flurry against the ropes until the ref is forced to stop it, a la Joshua/Klitschko.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I hope Conor knocks Mayweather out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



God Movement said:


> Disagree. It's the other way around.


Repped! Whole post was on point


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



God Movement said:


> Disagree. It's the other way around.
> 
> If it goes the distance McGregor will lose and the cards will be lopsided too. He can't box with Floyd, nobody can. In recent years the only strategy that has been proven to be somewhat effective was putting extreme pressure on Floyd, by pushing him against the ropes and throwing a lot of punches, in volume, overhand rights etc... essentially the tactics Marcos Maidana implemented in the first fight, where he pressured Floyd and even caught him clean at one point.
> 
> The problem is, Floyd can adapt extremely well to any situation, and he learns from past errors. McGregor is in for a long night and I don't want anyone to be surprised if this ends up as another "boring", Mayweather fight like the Pacquiao match-up. It'll always look that way because the guy just doesn't get hit. McGregor has to knock him out or the story will be, like usual, "Floyd ran".


We're talking about a guy who has ZERO professional fights going up against on one of the most experienced fastest precise punches ever, despite Floyd tentativeness, theres no reason why he can't hit Conor at will, combined with the fact that Conor probs barely touch him the whole fight, ref is likely to step in and stop the fight. I was talking from a sport standpoint as well, if a guy who is supposedly your greatest boxer ever cannot finish someone who has zero fights, thats a big loss for your sport, in my opinion of course.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Zydeco said:


> Crazy to see how many people think this will go the distance. Chael Sonnen has been talking about this a lot on his podcast. He says it's an indication of people's lack of respect for boxing, and I tend to agree with him. Floyd gets him out of there within 3 IMO. I'm about as big a Conor McGregor fan as you'll ever meet, but there's a chasm between him and Floyd in terms of pure boxing skill. Floyd will overwhelm him with a flurry against the ropes until the ref is forced to stop it, a la Joshua/Klitschko.


I think a lot of it comes down to the fact that people, for WHATEVER reasons, hate Floyd. And in addition to that, Conor has his die hards. The same people who said Nate had no chance are the people saying Conor's gonna win with a knockout.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> We're talking about a guy who has ZERO professional fights going up against on one of the most experienced fastest precise punches ever, despite Floyd tentativeness, theres no reason why he can't hit Conor at will, combined with the fact that Conor probs barely touch him the whole fight, ref is likely to step in and stop the fight. I was talking from a sport standpoint as well, if a guy who is supposedly your greatest boxer ever cannot finish someone who has zero fights, thats a big loss for your sport, in my opinion of course.


Don't get me wrong, there's a big chance Floyd knocks him out in this fight. I'm just saying if it goes the distance it will be a sweep. Floyd has more power than people give him credit for, he just doesn't follow up with flurries very often, he's very much a "hit and get out of there" fighter. He doesn't open himself up for counters because he picks his shots extremely well. But given Conor's experience (or lack thereof) Floyd might just feel a little bit more confident fighting on the inside, who knows.

Conor's speed is admirable, so I doubt Floyd will take too much risks but if he feels as though he's figured you out he'll walk you down and beat you the fuck up. He did it to Canelo. He was on the offensive for the entire fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Zydeco said:


> Crazy to see how many people think this will go the distance. Chael Sonnen has been talking about this a lot on his podcast. He says it's an indication of people's lack of respect for boxing, and I tend to agree with him. Floyd gets him out of there within 3 IMO. I'm about as big a Conor McGregor fan as you'll ever meet, but there's a chasm between him and Floyd in terms of pure boxing skill. Floyd will overwhelm him with a flurry against the ropes until the ref is forced to stop it, a la Joshua/Klitschko.


People tend to overlook Floyd's punching power because he's went the distance in a lot of his high profile fights. But what they fail to realise is that A) He's got incredibly brittle hands and B) The calibre of guys he's been facing are some of the most durable and tough in Boxing eg, Miguel Cotto, Canelo, Shane Mosley, Marcos Maidana, Oscar De La Hoya, Juan Manuel Marquez and Manny Pacquaio etc.

Back in his younger days Mayweather was an animal. Just look at what he did to Gatti, Corrales and Corely. The level of competition just got harder as he kept moving up in weight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Just wanna say that I'm loving these objective posts from you guys.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**




















Conor already 2 rounds up in the build up


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I can't fucking wait for the press conferences.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



BrotherNero said:


> I can't fucking wait for the press conferences.


Would be even better if it was pre-prison Floyd. Floyd before he went to prison was basically McGregor now. He's a lot more composed nowadays, but he still has it in him to switch on the "Money" character to sell a fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Another issue that not much people have bought up, firmly believe we'll never see Conor back in UFC again after this, which is a dam shame.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I'm susprised at the date, Only 2 months away!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> Another issue that not much people have bought up, firmly believe we'll never see Conor back in UFC again after this, which is a dam shame.


I don't think it will be the last of Conor in the UFC, could be wrong but I think he gets humiliated and takes a few fights in the UFC to rebuild his reputation again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**











"I AM THE ONE IN 49-1" :mcgregoat


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

A third fight with Nate Diaz is really the only one I could see Conor coming back to the UFC for.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> Another issue that not much people have bought up, firmly believe we'll never see Conor back in UFC again after this, which is a dam shame.


Aren't there rumors floating around that he will retire after this fight? :hmmm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> "I AM THE ONE IN 49-1" :mcgregoat


How you think he'll do that? Connor I can see going for the KO blow, and Floyd rolling his shoulder and dodging him at every turn.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Is there any reasonable human being that thinks Conor can even compete with Floyd? His only chance is a Flash KO and event then Floyd has taken punches from people with much more power


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Jaxx said:


> I don't think it will be the last of Conor in the UFC, could be wrong but I think he gets humiliated and takes a few fights in the UFC to rebuild his reputation again.


Don't see how this fight affects his MMA reputation at all, he's already left a mark on MMA (two titles simultaneously etc). This biggest issue is the money, this will be by far the biggest payday, and is he gonna go back and fight Ferguon, Khabibi for 10% of that? Just seems very unlikely to me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Can't wait for this match.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Dana White just said he's confident Conor will fight again in an interview. Also some other details




Fight will be a 154 pound bout, which is middleweight I believe? (hard to keep track of all the boxing weight classes)
10 oz gloves 
12 rounds


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Spoiler: Showtime Poster

















Machiavelli said:


> Fight will be a 154 pound bout, which is middleweight I believe?


Jr. Middleweight. Surprised by that, I thought Floyd might of wanted the fight at Welterweight considering that's closer to the Featherweight MMA limit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Hmmmm, maybe perhaps Floyd doesn't want to cut down to that weight too, given his age


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875150821834584064
Interesting. I wonder if the UFC will try and persuade Joe Rogan to be involved. :hmm: He's stated multiple times on his podcast he'd rather watch it on TV with his friends.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Don't see what Rogan brings to the commentating either, he's a MMA expert, a great one, but this is a boxing fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> Don't see what Rogan brings to the commentating either, he's a MMA expert, a great one, but this is a boxing fight


He's an incredibly knowledgeable combat sports aficionado though, and a genuine passionate boxing fan to boot. I don't mind having an MMA guy there to provide some background and analysis on McGregor.

I just assumed Mauro was going to be that guy but I wonder if the UFC nixed him because of the recent Bellator deal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I'll be honest. I never thought it was going to happen.

(and of course, it might still not)


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Well, I believe that is about damn fucking time they made this fight official. With that being said, I have mixed feelings about this fight. I believe that this fight doesn't help boxing nor MMA to grow as a sport in the slightest.

That being said I still want to share a few thoughts on this match-up:
I don't want to rule out McGregor out of this fight right off the bat, because I believe he is an impressive counterpouncher, he's fast as shit and his distance control is great, but, Mayweather has the very same characteristics going on for him (minus the insane KO power Conor has.). Conor is not really accostumed to get his punches dodged by his oppenents, so when Mayweather slips all his jabs and McGregor starts struggling with his distance, it's all over from there to round 12, because I don't think Mayweather can knock out Conor either, so he'll just punish every Conor offensive. Conor will land some punches here and there, but it'll be no issue for Mayweather. 

Let's not forget that Mayweather's defensive style and footwork requires insane amounts of cardio, and he has been fighting with this style for a long-ass time now; his endurance is unreal and he had beat heavier punchers than McGregor in his boxing fights, so if Conor, by any chance pulls off the upset and beat Mayweather, I think it'll come via decision anyway. 

Not trying to be a bitter fuck, but I think we are about to see a very typical Mayweather fight, in which every casual fan lured by the media will cry about how Mayweather ran away the whole fight. This is a sport motherfuckers, point fighting is a thing and it had done wonders for the bald bitch known as Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



BrotherNero said:


> I can't fucking wait for the press conferences.


This! :lol


----------



## Gayness of Smarks (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I'll say McGregor wins just so people think I'm unbearable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> He's an incredibly knowledgeable combat sports aficionado though, and a genuine passionate boxing fan to boot. I don't mind having an MMA guy there to provide some background and analysis on McGregor.
> 
> I just assumed Mauro was going to be that guy but I wonder if the UFC nixed him because of the recent Bellator deal.


Yea but what's he doing to say during the fight? Probs just biased but much rather see a fight companion of this. 











































:vince


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Really hope that Mauro Ranallo is calling the fight. 

Aside being the voice of Showtime boxing, He is by far the best guy for the job with his Boxing & MMA knowledge.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I can't wait to see this. I think Conor will have a real hard time even getting some good shots in on Floyd, but I guarantee Floyd will not knock out Conor. He's got no power at all. So this will go the distance 12 rounds. Conor, only 28, can definitely knock out Floyd if he can touch him. That will be the tough part bc Floyd's a point fighter with great defense.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I think this match is going to have far more implications than people realize.

Let's say that Mayweather beats McGregor. The UFC will be a laughing stock of the entire professional combat sports (boxing, mma, etc). The verbiage being, "your best MMA fighter lost to a 40 year old boxer with arthritic hands". The sport of boxing will further gain legitimacy (if not done so already) as an older boxer whupped a top MMA guy who is about 12 years younger than him. UFC will be looked at like a few steps below boxing.

Now, let's say that Conor gets lucky and manages to clip Mayweather and win. The entire sport of middleweight boxing will be looking like a joke. Again, the verbiage being a UFC guy with no professional boxing experience manages to take out the most prolific undefeated champion in history. Not to mention the fact that Mayweather will lose his undefeated streak. 

I dont think either camp is going to come out the winner here no matter who wins the fight.

Dana really didnt think this all the way through (unless the pressure came from WMI, and he had to give in).


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> Hmmmm, maybe perhaps Floyd doesn't want to cut down to that weight too, given his age


I think it may have something to do with the glove size. If it took place at 147 lbs they would've been fighting with 8 oz gloves.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



deadcool said:


> I think this match is going to have far more implications than people realize.
> 
> Let's say that Mayweather beats McGregor. The UFC will be a laughing stock of the entire professional combat sports (boxing, mma, etc). The verbiage being, "your best MMA fighter lost to a 40 year old boxer with arthritic hands". The sport of boxing will further gain legitimacy (if not done so already) as an older boxer whupped a top MMA guy who is about 12 years younger than him. UFC will be looked at like a few steps below boxing.
> 
> ...


Neither side is doing it for the integrity of their sport and both sides will come out winners because they'll be much richer, which is the whole reason this fighting is taking place.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



deadcool said:


> I think this match is going to have far more implications than people realize.
> 
> Let's say that Mayweather beats McGregor. The UFC will be a laughing stock of the entire professional combat sports (boxing, mma, etc).


If it goes the distance and Conor gets beat on points, UFC won't be a laughing stock at all. It'll actually make boxing look bad because an amateur with no pro boxing experience would have went 12 rounds with one of the greatest boxers ever.

The only way UFC comes out looking bad is if Floyd knocks out Conor, because it would diminish Conor's tough guy image, but he's not going to do that.

And if Floyd got in the Octagon, he'd lose in under 1 minute to Conor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



deadcool said:


> I think this match is going to have far more implications than people realize.
> 
> Let's say that Mayweather beats McGregor. The UFC will be a laughing stock of the entire professional combat sports (boxing, mma, etc). The verbiage being, "your best MMA fighter lost to a 40 year old boxer with arthritic hands". The sport of boxing will further gain legitimacy (if not done so already) as an older boxer whupped a top MMA guy who is about 12 years younger than him. UFC will be looked at like a few steps below boxing.
> 
> ...


Not buying this bullshit narrative that a Conor loss will result in MMA being a joke. If FLoyd fought in a MMA he'd get destroyed even worse, so what's the joke then?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> Not buying this bullshit narrative that a Conor loss will result in MMA being a joke. *If FLoyd fought in a MMA he'd get destroyed even worse, so what's the joke then*?


But he's not, is he?

This is a boxing exhibition match, Mayweather's dominion, not Conor's. The only joke if Conor loses would be the UFC because he got beat decisively by a 40 year old boxer. It will definitely impact his tough guy image too.

Mayweather will never get into a match with someone he knows that he is not going to beat, which is exactly why this is not an MMA match. So your point is moot.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

MMA has a lot to gain if Conor wins. They can go on about how they have the best fighters in the world and they'll be able to back it up. But if Conor loses it really won't be a big deal because everyone expects him to lose. 

I realize that this probably won't be a super exciting fight because that's not what Mayweather does. I'm still going to see it. I'll either be at a friend's or I'll order it myself and have people over. It's the big fight. These don't come around very often. I remember thinking that the Mayweather/Pacquiao fight might have been boxing's last mega fight for a long time. But they borrowed a mega star from the UFC and now we have one more. Unless boxing starts a big comeback or Conor wins and decides to box full time (which is highly unlikely) it could be a really long time before another fight like this gets made.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Randy Lahey said:


> *If it goes the distance and Conor gets beat on points, UFC won't be a laughing stock at all. It'll actually make boxing look bad because an amateur with no pro boxing experience would have went 12 rounds with one of the greatest boxers ever.*
> 
> The only way UFC comes out looking bad is if Floyd knocks out Conor, because it would diminish Conor's tough guy image, but he's not going to do that.
> 
> And if Floyd got in the Octagon, he'd lose in under 1 minute to Conor.


Fair point.

I dont agree with your last point either. Floyd gets into the Octagon, he aint going down to Conor in under a minute. I think he will put up a really tough fight, and will most likely beat Conor. Mayweather hits with crazy accuracy, and he's faster than Conor.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



deadcool said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I dont agree with your last point either. Floyd gets into the Octagon, he aint going down to Conor in under a minute. I think he will put up a really tough fight, and will most likely beat Conor. Mayweather hits with crazy accuracy, and he's faster than Conor.


No matter how fast Mayweather is, I'm certain Conor could easily take him down, get on top of him, and make him submit. MMA is so much different than boxing. If your only skill in MMA is boxing, then you aren't going to be very successful because the guys that can wrestle and use submissions will win most of the time. Mayweather would need a ton of training just to have enough defense to not get taken down by Conor and submitted.

Cm Punk was a pretty good athlete, and trained for months, and still got taken down and submitted in under 2 minutes. You almost have to be a wrestler/submission artist first to be a good MMA fighter. A boxer, in his 40s, would stand no chance in my mind against a 28 yr old. 

Even if it was Mike Tyson in his prime, going up against Stipe Miocic, I'd take Stipe in an MMA fight. Now that would be much more of a chance for Tyson to win because he can knock someone out, whereas I don't see Floyd having any chance of knocking anyone out in an MMA fight. He can't even do it in most of his boxing matches.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I cant see this breaking the 4.2 milion ppv record that Pacman and Mayweather set. That fight was building for 7 years. This will be super high tho. Predict something in the 3 milion range



deadcool said:


> I think this match is going to have far more implications than people realize.
> 
> Let's say that Mayweather beats McGregor. The UFC will be a laughing stock of the entire professional combat sports (boxing, mma, etc). The verbiage being, "your best MMA fighter lost to a 40 year old boxer with arthritic hands". The sport of boxing will further gain legitimacy (if not done so already) as an older boxer whupped a top MMA guy who is about 12 years younger than him. UFC will be looked at like a few steps below boxing.
> 
> ...



How will the ufc be the laughing stock if Conor loses? Losing to the greatest boxer of all time in a sport you have never competed in oh what a shame. Floyd might be 40 but he,s still one od the best in the world. A loss to Floyd will only make Conor a bigger name then he already is.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

the only way this will be good is if conor decides fuck this shit and breaks one of mayweather's ankles halfway through the 2nd round


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I don't usually watch boxing or MMA, but this fight is gonna be awesome, no matter the outcome. Really exciting.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Can't believe this is actually happening. Wow :lmao

For his own appearance Floyd really can't lose this. Him losing in a boxing match will make him and to an extent boxing look like a bit of a joke. the thought of him being able to beat the best in the boxing world but can't beat an MMA fighter with no amateur boxing background is hilariously bad. 

Conor has nothing to lose really. He's going up against one of the GOAT in their own sport. If he wins he looks like a legit badass. If he loses it's whatever. He only looks bad if he gets taken down within seconds. This doesn't really affect MMA in anyway either.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Congrats in advance to Mayweather on his first round victory. :garrett


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



deadcool said:


> But he's not, is he?
> 
> This is a boxing exhibition match, Mayweather's dominion, not Conor's. The only joke if Conor loses would be the UFC because he* got beat decisively by a 40 year old boxer. It will definitely impact his tough guy image too.
> *
> Mayweather will never get into a match with someone he knows that he is not going to beat, which is exactly why this is not an MMA match. So your point is moot.


Ye just some fucking random 40 year old boxer they got off the street, mmmmmkay.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Mcgregor has not the greatest cardio he gassed out in both Diaz fights now way does he last a 12 round boxing match. He gets stopped around the 6th or 7th round after failing to land 1 punch on Floyd.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> Ye just some fucking random 40 year old boxer they got off the street, mmmmmkay.


That's not what I am saying at all. He's Mayweather, the greatest technical boxer in his division's history.

He is still human, who is 40 years old and has arthritic hands, and he is going against someone a little over a decade younger than him with no health conditions that we know of.

They will earn money, but at the expense of the sport's reputation. That's the point that I am trying to make here.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

No intention of paying for this

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Cliffy said:


> No intention of paying for this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hell no. What's there to pay for? Money will just point fight him, barely break a sweat, and go home with an obscene amount of $$$. The only people that are going to take a proper beating are those stupid enough to fork over their cash to watch this crap.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Jonasolsson96 said:


> I cant see this breaking the 4.2 milion ppv record that Pacman and Mayweather set. That fight was building for 7 years. This will be super high tho. Predict something in the 3 milion range.


*
This is the biggest fight of all time. Outside of bringing Muhammed Ali back from the dead and putting him in his prime, there is no other person that the mainstream audience wants to see fight Mayweather more than McGregor. They don't care about Triple G vs. Canelo because they don't care about boxing-they care about characters. Mayweather and McGregor are the biggest characters in combat sports. You have to also consider the fact that two different combat communities in UFC and Boxing will be watching this one PPV in unison. Some UFC fans that are watching this may not have watched nor cared about Mayweather vs. Pacquiao. This is going to be the most watched fight of all time. There will be 5 million buys at minimum.*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Conor is going to look like a lost child after 4 rounds. 

At least he'll go straight to the bank after this fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> This is going to be the most watched fight of all time. There will be 5 million buys at minimum.*


I cant see the farce getting anywhere near 5 million buys tbh. A boxing forum i go on which is mainly hardcore fans have little interest at all in buying the fight as the majority are aware how one sided and non competitive it will be. Boxing is a art that takes years and years to master. If Conor was that talented a boxer he would have never have gone into MMA in the first place especially coming from Ireland as out of the two sports boxing would easily have given you better financial options than MMA (pre Conor that is).

As much as i think Floyd is a absolute bellend his boxing skills and ability can not be argued with. The guy is a master of his craft and as i previously pointed out guys like Hatton, Pacman, Canelo, Cotto have gone about 40 rounds with Floyd (between them) and could not land a single decent shot on his chin. Why anybody thinks Conor can win this fight i do not know. If he manages to land 1 clean shot on Floyd i will be totally amazed. I am looking forward to build up etc but no way will i be paying to watch this fight. I am pretty sure a lot of boxing fans will be of the same opinion


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I don't understand why some people are so up in arms over this. Nobody is forcing you to watch/pay or enter this thread. Why do we need to see a public display of defiance from you? The fight will happen regardless of your interest. It's just an extravagant event at the end of day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



BornBad said:


> Conor is going to look like a lost child after 4 rounds.
> 
> At least he'll go straight to the bank after this fight.


It will be like what Holly Holm did to Rhonda Rousey. Wasn't she a boxer?


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Don't see this breaking Floyd vs Pacman's PPV buyrate. Most boxing purists consider this a joke fight which it is. This is Ali vs Inoki not Ali vs Frazier.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Hyped as fuck.
Sure it's not gonna be a great match but I don't care at all right now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



birthday_massacre said:


> It will be like what Holly Holm did to Rhonda Rousey. Wasn't she a boxer?


undisputed welterweight champion 
33 Wins (9 knockouts, 23 decisions), 2 Losses (2 knockouts, 0 decisions), 3 Draws


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



jim courier said:


> Don't see this breaking Floyd vs Pacman's PPV buyrate. Most boxing purists consider this a joke.


It could still break it without their or pure MMA fans interest. It depends on whether casual sports fans will be hooked in or not.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I don't know why people think Floyd won't finish him, He won't knock him out but the skill Floyd possesses will be too much for Conor and he will land at will until the referee steps in.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I don't understand why some people are so up in arms over this. Nobody is forcing you to watch/pay or enter this thread. Why do we need to see a public display of defiance from you? The fight will happen regardless of your interest. It's just an extravagant event at the end of day.


Who is this aimed at?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875429014596337664



:lmao



Wanker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I'm very intrigued by how quick people are writing off McGregor:






Stephen A & Max ruthlessly and respectively gave 0 to 1% chance for McGregor. But all in all perhaps it's better off this way as this is only fueling the underdog aspect and in turn makes the fight even more worth to be hyped for.

Can't wait.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

I'd also be very shocked if this reaches anywhere near record buys. 

and I'd still rather see Anthony Joshua squash both.

Though this does show how far professional wrestling has fallen.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Machiavelli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875429014596337664
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:deanfpalm

I have tried to stick up for Schaub in the past. Never again


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Erik. said:


> Though this does show how far professional wrestling has fallen.


Whuh....


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

Now just hang Mike Tyson above them in a cage and it will be complete.

The money these guys are going to make for what isn't going to be much different than pro wrestling match at the end of the day is insane.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



Rowdy Yates said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> I have tried to stick up for Schaub in the past. Never again


Why? He's not wrong. If Conor manages to land any clean blows on Floyd I'll be shocked. :draper2


----------



## GoodFellas_ (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

McGregor beats Mayweather. I'm more interested to see who Conor fights upon his UFC return. If Khabib can stay healthy, he'll beat Tony, and Khabib vs Conor would be an interesting fight. I think Khabib could very well smash him. Imagine Khabib's stock if he beats Conor after his Mayweather win.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



DX-Superkick said:


> Whuh....


It was always wrestlers in this cross promotional stuff. My guess is because it's alot easier and safer to work a fake match and make money then it is to go blow to blow with someone who clearly has more talent then you. 

I bet if WWE offered Mcgregor a wrestling match with anyone in wrestling, he'd have turned down.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

To be fair to Schaub he was calling this fight happening an age before it even looked remotely possible, took a lot of shit for it.

Conor will not win a round unless Mayweather decides to shut it down and rest up (he does that) but given Conor's cardio I don't see him lasting long regardless. Mayweather will stop him late after doing whatever he likes in the early rounds. I suspect Conor will go headhunting like a mad man. His best chance is actually Floyd not being used to fighting so far below his level and struggling to adapt. It's very, very unlikely though, to say the least.

I'll hate myself for watching this but I know I will.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**

At least Brendan Schaub is willing to put his money where is mouth is.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Discussion Thread *August 26th**



> The *broadcast team* for the historical clash between Floyd Mayweather and Conor McGregor is set.
> 
> Scheduled to go down on Aug. 26 in Las Vegas, the boxing fight between the pound-for-pound great and the UFC star *will be called by Showtime’s regular team*, the network told Sporting News.
> 
> ...


https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/6/16/15816390/showtime-announces-broadcast-team-floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The only people who think this fight will be remotely close are people who don't quite understand how good of a boxer Floyd really is. 0 to 1% chance for Conor is probably about right. If Conor was fighting a puncher/brawler he'd have more of a chance, Floyd isn't that. He is a defensive maestro. I'm almost convinced he perceives movements in slow motion in that ring, because the way he can slip punches is unreal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta say it was really surreal seeing Conor McGregor and Dana White on Sky Sports News today.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Gotta say it was really surreal seeing Conor McGregor and Dana White on Sky Sports News today.


Got a link there buddy?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Got a link there buddy?


No. I just happened to catch them talking about the fight earlier today when I was flicking through TV. It was just weird cause Sky Sports rarely acknowledge the UFC's existence since it's only shown on BT Sports in the UK.

Will be interesting to see which network picks it up. I wonder if Sky would be cheeky enough to put it on Sky Box Office. :hmm:

FYI Sky Sports are basically the ESPN of the UK.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Floyd will make Conor look like the amateur that he is. Conor is just there to get a huge payday, or very very slim chance shocks the world.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Expecting them to hang out till 12 rounds is up and then collect their paycheck. They are free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Mayweather is going to sleep like Alvarez.

- Vic


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mayweather in a decision or until Conor is completely gassed and can't continue. The heavier gloves are gonna kill Conor, and his only chance is to overwhelm Floyd and get the KO so he'll tire himself out quickly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Suprised the unbiased Conor fan, KC Armstrong hasn't made a comment on this yet, maybe hes still looking for a response to my question..... lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Suprised the unbiased Conor fan, KC Armstrong hasn't made a comment on this yet, maybe hes still looking for a response to my question..... lol


He got carved up that day when we went all in. He's been exposed as not just an entirely bias fangirl, but a racist too.


----------



## GoodFellas_ (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm baffled by the lack of respect for real fighting. I really am.

For the first time in his life, Mayweather will be stepping inside the ring with an actual legitimate fighter, who is talented and has been successful at the highest level of the most elite fighting promotion on the planet. A real & talented fighter will find a way to win any type of fight. I don't care that this is a boxing match, as I have zero respect for this effeminate discipline. Conor will do everything within the rules to make this an all out brawl and a display of dirty boxing.

Without question Conor wins this one.

He should be more worried about what awaits him in the lightweight division. Khabib, if he can stay healthy, will give him a real fight, and could very well beat him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GoodFellas_ said:


> I'm baffled by the lack of respect for real fighting. I really am.
> 
> For the first time in his life, *Mayweather will be stepping inside the ring with an actual legitimate fighter, who is talented and has been successful at the highest level of the most elite fighting promotion on the planet.A real & talented fighter will find a way to win any type of fight. I don't care that this is a boxing match, as I have zero respect for this effeminate discipline. Conor will do everything within the rules to make this an all out brawl and a display of dirty boxing.*
> 
> ...


Problem is that this isn't a "fight" its a boxing match and Mayweather is a proven elite boxer whose defeated some of the best boxers in the world while Conor doesn't even have a amateur boxing background. He has boxing skills, but not even close to the level of Floyd. There are two very different disciplines. 

This isn't a lack of respect for "real fighting" this is being realistic in the situation. If the roles were reversed and this was a MMA fight many would agree that Mayweather would probably be DOA.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

the whole thing drags boxing into a looking like a sideshow act, no brainer mayweather will win in this joke of a match up


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GoodFellas_ said:


> *I'm baffled by the lack of respect for real fighting*. I really am.
> 
> For the first time in his life, Mayweather will be stepping inside the ring with an actual legitimate fighter, who is talented and has been successful at the highest level of the most elite fighting promotion on the planet. A real & talented fighter will find a way to win any type of fight. *I don't care that this is a boxing match, as I have zero respect for this effeminate discipline.* Conor will do everything within the rules to make this an all out brawl and a display of dirty boxing.
> 
> ...


This is moronic

"Lack of respect for "real fighting"" yet completely disrespects the discipline that this fight is ACTUALLY happening under :wtf2

Like Mayweather is just gonna stand there & allow this "dirty boxing" to happen

Delusional Conor fan at it's finest, or worst

Mayweather on pts


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll just post this vid here so you can see Conor's boxing skills at work :mj :bryanlol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'll just post this vid here so you can see Conor's boxing skills at work :mj :bryanlol


Oh no, he's a defensive fighter, better yet, a counter puncher?

He's fucked.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus

Ye...him being a counterpuncher isn't gonna serve him well at all here

Once he realises nothing's happening he's gonna go all gung ho & shit & then he's gonna get schooled & pted


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's fitting that Pretty Boy Money will go to 50-0 by defeating a non-boxer in his last fight ever. I mean even all his peers over the years couldn't touch him lol. So why the hell not throw a non-boxer at him.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'll just post this vid here so you can see Conor's boxing skills at work :mj :bryanlol


To be fair that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Magic8ball (Jun 17, 2017)

Jamaican said:


> This is moronic
> 
> "Lack of respect for "real fighting"" yet completely disrespects the discipline that this fight is ACTUALLY happening under :wtf2
> 
> ...


Absolutely no chance Mayweather wins this fight. None. The fight could happen under any form of fighting and the result would be the same. The real fighter - the _only_ real fighter between the two - would prevail.

What's going to be even better is when Khabib smashes the guy who defeated your pussy boxing hero.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Magic8ball said:


> Absolutely no chance Mayweather wins this fight. None. The fight could happen under any form of fighting and the result would be the same. The real fighter - the _only_ real fighter between the two - would prevail.
> 
> What's going to be even better is when Khabib smashes the guy who defeated your pussy boxing hero.


He's no hero of mine lol, just a far superior boxer to Conor which isn't exactly rocket science

Creating new accounts fpalm Khabib needs to make it to a weigh in 1st btw 

L


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just the thought of a potential Face Off segment with Max Kellerman and these two gets me erect :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Max Kellerman's with HBO though.......

Unless they plan to do something similar for ESPN?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Max Kellerman's with HBO though.......
> 
> Unless they plan to do something similar for ESPN?


Dammmm. Get Rogan to do it then. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Dammmm. Get Rogan to do it then. :mj


Nah mang, there's only one man for the job.......



Spoiler: .


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor needs to bring the GOAT Edmund Tarverdyan if he even wants to have a chance


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Nah mang, there's only one man for the job.......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


After Conor gets KO 

"That shit wasn't real, Mauro, it was a fucking hologram like the moon landing and the earth" 

"MAMA MIA HE'S FUCKING INSANE" 

I'm betting on Conor, btw. No way I can lose this time :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Smith77788 (Jun 15, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA!!!
I like it!!


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

The best part of Mayweather vs McGregor will be free the trash talking. You might as well set your money on fire if you want to order the fight.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Will probably be the easiest fight in Floyd's career to make it a nice round 50-0 record and retire for good. Mac gets an insane payday and everyone's happy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> *GIF of Million Dollar Game of Tag!*


UFC fighter vs GOAT Boxer, only in a WWE ring!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So apparently this happened last night.... 



> The former UFC fighter Tim Hague has died following a knockout in a boxing fight. He was 34. Hague was taken to hospital on Friday after he was knocked out by Adam Braidwood during their fight in Edmonton but died on Sunday. “It is with incredible sadness, sorrow and heartbreak to report that Tim has passed away today,” Hague’s sister, Jackie Neil, said in a statement on Sunday. “He was surrounded by family, listening to his favourite songs. We will miss him so greatly.” The Canadian fought in five UFC contests winning his debut before losing the other four. In total, he fought 34 mixed martial arts contests, and had a 21-13 record. He was knocked out eight times, with four of those coming within the last two years. After the end of his UFC career in 2011 he said he was going to take time off after suffering a concussion. “I’m gonna take a little break away from MMA, let the brain heal from my concussion, and get the passion/fire back,” he wrote on Facebook


----------



## HereComesThePainHD (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Rumours, Speculation & Discussion Thread*

Mayweather is retired. Connor McGregor is in his prime. Nuff said. Don't be surprised if McGregor reverts to mixed martial arts and destroys Mayweather to prove a point. He gets disqualified, Mayweather gets the win, but McGregor shows who is the best fighter.﻿ That being said Ryback talks about this fight in this


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876980266870476801
Notice the mural on the wall. Edmond Tarverdyan would be so proud. :dana3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


That was fucking great :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:clap:clap:applause:clap:clap

That was absolutely superb. I actually welled up a little during the moment when Floyd was telling his father "_everything you've taught me from day one, I'll always remember it._" :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

These guys do way better job than the actual promoters. Amazing video (Y)


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


Epic.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

McGregor already won. The REAL fight was making the fight happen. Dude is set for the rest of his days.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> McGregor already won. The REAL fight was making the fight happen. Dude is set for the rest of his days.


Great point. I wonder how much that will play into the fight? Obviously, Conor will be going in there trying to win and shock the world, but all he has to do is show up on the day of the fight and he and his family are financially set for life. There must be something really liberating about that, I feel like it would mitigate a lot of the pressure you would otherwise feel fighting the best boxer in the world.

Most people with a clue are expecting Floyd to deal with Conor easily. The pressure's on Floyd to do what is expected. What's expected of Conor is to take that L. If Floyd gets clipped just once with a "lucky shot", the whole game changes.

Either way, Conor has fuck all pressure going into this. As long as he doesn't get injured, he wins at life by being there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a fantastic point about all the pressure being on Floyd's shoulders. If he struggles at all with Conor it'll be a disaster for him. He's the one who's expected to go in there and completely embarrass McGregor.

Most people think McGregor's just in this for the money but if you've paid attention to his MMA career you'll know that he's motivated by challenges, breaking records and shocking the world. I genuinely believe that he believes he's going to beat Mayweather on the night. He'll give it a 110% on the night. Whether that's enough is another question altogether.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Admittedly I don't know much about boxing but I see a lot of people saying Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Conor. Nate Diaz isn't exactly known for his power either but he had Conor rocked and going for desperation takedowns within two rounds of doing nothing but boxing him up. I could easily see a superior boxer like Floyd finishing Conor even if it takes him a few rounds.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Admittedly I don't know much about boxing but I see a lot of people saying Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Conor. Nate Diaz isn't exactly known for his power either but he had Conor rocked and going for desperation takedowns within two rounds of doing nothing but boxing him up. I could easily see a superior boxer like Floyd finishing Conor even if it takes him a few rounds.


A big problem you run into, ON BOTH SIDES, is that there's a lot of noise from "fanboys," who can't separate fact from opinion. Boxing and MMA are different. The key difference in this fight to me will be volume. Floyd can go "all night long." Conor can NOT do that. I think the fight Floyd needs to have is a fight with a high volume of body shots that eat away Conor's gas tank and will to continue. Am I expecting a KO in round 2 by Floyd? No. I expect him to drag Conor to the depths of Hell then finish him with a flurry when he's dying for air.

I'm in the same boat as you, I don't watch boxing, but I know that you don't go 49-0 being untalented. You don't to Floyd's level by getting worked.

And to the people saying Conor won because the fights happening, STOP. Just stop.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see how Conor hasn't 'won' already simply by getting this fight to happen. Unless he gets so badly damaged or hurt by Floyd cause hes so vastly inferior, that it affects his long term health significantly or something like that.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oh my goodness that was an epic video :sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> I don't see how Conor hasn't 'won' already simply by getting this fight to happen.


This is the fight game, Floyd has done it ALL. He's also a business man. There was "no one left in boxing" for Floyd to face, he was done. People think that Conor won because the fights happening, but Floyd's making sooooooo much more, with "no threat of losing." If Conor "won," then hasn't Floyd won too?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

At the very least, a lot of people who aren't boxing fans are going to realise just how good Floyd is. He makes very good boxers look not so good at all.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

God Movement said:


> At the very least, a lot of people who aren't boxing fans are going to realise just how good Floyd is. He makes very good boxers look not so good at all.


I wish that was the case, but what will probably happen is that braindead one night stand fans will say that he sucks and just ran away the whole fight. Non-boxing fans disregard footwork and defensive skills because they're just watching for the chance to witness live raw violence.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> This is the fight game, Floyd has done it ALL. He's also a business man. There was "no one left in boxing" for Floyd to face, he was done. People think that Conor won because the fights happening, but Floyd's making sooooooo much more, with "no threat of losing." If Conor "won," then hasn't Floyd won too?


I wasn't making the point that Mayweather lost by implying that Mcgregor won, I wasn't getting super semantical over it. I'm just saying that it's a huge positive for Mcgregor, win or lose, because this fight will skyrocket his brand even further and give him the payday of a lifetime. Mayweather wins too, but he has more to lose if he literally loses the bout -- His status as an undefeated fighter is on the line, and this is his chance to break Rocky Marciano's record before hanging up his gloves for good. He's also EXPECTED to win, which puts added pressure on his back. McGregor is competing outside of his sport with an 0-0 record, and a loss against arguably one of the greatest Boxers of all time isn't too big a blemish unless he gets seriously injured (which I doubt). In fact, the media would probably spin it as him being brave enough to take the challenge, and paint him as the underdog that stood up to a titan in unfamiliar waters.


Making the fight official was absolutely Mcgregor's hill to conquer, because this is a stratosphere of business that he likely never would've seen in the UFC. It's a fantasy fight, almost carny-like, that very little people thought was conceivable given all of the variables and contractual complications. For McGregor to bounce back from his loss to Diaz and still make himself a hot enough property to entice the highest paid/wealthiest fighter in the world to break ''retirement'' and take on a guy outside of his sport, and getting that shit licensed... is pretty remarkable.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Admittedly I don't know much about boxing but I see a lot of people saying Floyd doesn't have the power to stop Conor. Nate Diaz isn't exactly known for his power either but he had Conor rocked and going for desperation takedowns within two rounds of doing nothing but boxing him up. I could easily see a superior boxer like Floyd finishing Conor even if it takes him a few rounds.


Floyd could stop him, but im guessing he just plays with him.

If mcgregor wins, its the biggest upset ever, nothing else would come close


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Top sponsorship's for the fight between Floyd Mayweather and Conor McGregor have been set, with a $10 million asking price for the title sponsor of the Aug. 26 fight.
> 
> Talent agency WME-IMG, owners of the UFC, sent out a proposal to companies to gauge their interest in sponsoring elements of the fight, which ESPN has obtained.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19760174/asking-price-sponsor-floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor-10m


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hold up. Anyone who has trained grappling, striking, and follows MMA. Are boxing people looking at this fight the way grappling people looked at CM Punk vs Mickey Gall?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I wish that was the case, but what will probably happen is that braindead one night stand fans will say that he sucks and just ran away the whole fight. Non-boxing fans disregard footwork and defensive skills because they're just watching for the chance to witness live raw violence.


That's exactly what's going to happen. I've already heard countless people talking about how Floyd is a pussy who won't engage with anyone. As far as defensive boxing goes, whatever peoples' thoughts on Floyd, there's no denying that he's a wizard. 

One guy in work the other day told me "I don't know anything about boxing, but I think Conor is going to win". I pressed him on it and asked why. I was hoping he'd offer me something interesting, like Conor's weird stance or the possibility that he might fake a kick to throw Floyd off. Instead he said "Conor's got power in that left hand". Conor could hit like Foreman and it wouldn't make a difference. That power only works if you can connect on the other guy, and Floyd's been perfecting not being hit since longer than Conor's been alive.

There are definitely going to be excuses from McGregor fans when he gets taken to school by the master. That being said, if the unthinkable upset of the millennium happens and Conor somehow manages to KO Floyd, then boxing fans and MMA fans who hate Conor will all just fall back on the "lucky punch" argument. They did the same after the Aldo fight. Conor threw a short left hook with the intention of landing on Jose's jaw. The punch landed and Aldo got KO'd. Where's the luck?

Neither Floyd's fans nor Conor's fans are going to be mature when it's all said and done, whichever way it goes.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Hold up. Anyone who has trained grappling, striking, and follows MMA. Are boxing people looking at this fight the way grappling people looked at CM Punk vs Mickey Gall?


Yes, except this is a way bigger mismatch. At least with Punk, we didn't really know what sort of skill level he possessed before stepping into the cage, and we only had a couple of fights worth of footage of Gall. Most MMA people expected Punk to lose but there was still the possibility that he might have been a gifted student and would come in there with skills that nobody expected. Needless to say, that didn't happen.

In this fight, we have tons of footage of both guys. Conor is a very good boxer, one of the very best in the MMA world. He's got ferocious power, good speed in his hands and he's good at hiding the left killer blow behind his other combinations. Still, Conor has to worry about takedowns, kicks, knees, elbows etc so he simply hasn't put in the hours training straight boxing that boxers have.

Floyd is arguably the best to ever step in a boxing ring, at least as a defensive fighter. 5 weight world champion. Some of the best guys in the world have stepped in there with him with the intention of beating him and not a single one could solve that puzzle. He's only really even been wobbled a couple of times. Every time it seems like this is the guy to beat Floyd, he goes in there and puts on a clinic. The Canelo Alvarez fight for example, when the younger, bigger, gifted fighter was favoured by many to beat Floyd. Floyd arguably won all 12 rounds. It's crazy to think that an MMA fighter, even one with boxing as good as Conor's, is going to step in there, catch Floyd flush and KO him, when some of the best in the world haven't been able to lay a glove on him.

At least there was some question surrounding the Punk/Gall fight. In this fight we can look at the footage of both guys, and one very obviously has far superior boxing to the other.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Huh. Another question for striking guys: how palpable is the difference between 12oz MMA gloves and 16oz boxing gloves, in terms of when you get hit?

The only reason I didn't go all in on Gall that time around was because I as concerned with him getting nervous out there.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Huh. Another question for striking guys: how palpable is the difference between 12oz MMA gloves and 16oz boxing gloves, in terms of when you get hit?
> 
> The only reason I didn't go all in on Gall that time around was because I as concerned with him getting nervous out there.


I think that the 12 oz gloves hurt just a little bit more, but they stun you way less, than said, a 14 oz glove, and therefore a 16 oz boxing glove. Bigger gloves = less pain, more brain damage.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

This fight is with 10 oz gloves though. If Conor can somehow find his chin, Floyd will feel those knuckles. Sugar Shane rocked him back when he was untouchable. If Conor can land a decent left on 40 year old Floyd's jaw/temple, it's not crazy to think that he could get at least a knockdown.

Still, Floyd wins. Very handily.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I think that the 12 oz gloves hurt just a little bit more, but they stun you way less, than said, a 14 oz glove, and therefore a 16 oz boxing glove. Bigger gloves = less pain, more brain damage.


Yeah that's what I was imagining but I wanted someone with firsthand experience


Zydeco said:


> This fight is with 10 oz gloves though. If Conor can somehow find his chin, Floyd will feel those knuckles. Sugar Shane rocked him back when he was untouchable. If Conor can land a decent left on 40 year old Floyd's jaw/temple, it's not crazy to think that he could get at least a knockdown.
> 
> Still, Floyd wins. Very handily.


Oop my bad, I got the measurements completely wrong.

Conor fights in 4oz UFC regulation gloves. I wonder just how much the additional padding will take the sting out of his left hook. Enough, I'm imagining.

The pace of boxing is completely different too, right? You have to knock someone down like three times in one round to win, and after you get them there's a whole referee reset and all of this. No pouncing on a guy like you would in MMA.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

MMA Boxing and Mayweather's Boxing are two differents world. 

The promo should be fun to watch but Conor is going to brace the air all night


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am looking forward to this fight very much but I don't think Conor wins at all, Floyd is just to good in evasion.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I want Mayweather to get knocked out just as much as anybody else., but he has the advantage with his experience, speed, and cardio. McGregor accepted this fight too fast. He should've trained for this for at least another year. Boxing is a whole another level from MMA.

- Vic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

McGregor training for another year wouldn't have given him any more of a chance. He ISN'T a boxer.

His body movements, footwork, hand eye co-ordination etc. aren't that of a boxers and it's something professional boxers work on since they are of a young age. Mayweather has MASTERED that over 30 odd years.

You only have to see that video posted of Mayweather and McGregors training videos to see how out of his depth McGregor is in this sport - the build up and the trash talk will make the match, I won't be paying for it because the whole things a farce but I'll enjoy the build up, no doubt about it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

In fairness, that video doing the rounds with the side by side of Conor and Floyd training shows two completely different drills. Floyd's one just happened to be a quicker paced head movement and jab drill.

There are almost countless reasons to believe that Floyd wins this fight easily. That video shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

So is everybody expecting a clean fight or are you guys not entertaining the possibility of fight fixing shenanigans?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BV60OlLgsUf


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Flay said:


> So is everybody expecting a clean fight or are you guys not entertaining the possibility of fight fixing shenanigans?


Mayweather will let the fight go as long as he wants it to. 

It wouldn't shock me if it went all 12.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Money Mayweather's pointing him, there's no way there's a fix here especially a fix for him to lose



BornBad said:


> BV60OlLgsUf


He made a sick beat there


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Yeah that's what I was imagining but I wanted someone with firsthand experience
> 
> 
> Oop my bad, I got the measurements completely wrong.
> ...


But what I'm saying is from first hand experience, but I've only been hit with 10's, 12's and 14's while sparring, never 16's IIRC. I use 14 oz for sparring and focus mitt work, and I use both 14 and 4 oz heavybag gloves for the heavy bag. The punches with ligther gloves are stingier and faster and you consume less energy when throwing.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Mayweather will let the fight go as long as he wants it to.
> 
> It wouldn't shock me if it went all 12.


If Floyd doesn't get him out of there in 4, I'll be surprised. If it goes the distance, even with a dominant Floyd performance, it'll hurt the casual fanbase's perception of boxing's credibility.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BornBad said:


> BV60OlLgsUf












The guys age and to be able to do that is crazy!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

The one X factor in this fight that has me retaining a tiny hope that an upset happens is the fact that Floyd has never faced someone who could legitimately murder him in under a minute if the rules were lifted. You can bet your bottom dollar that Conor will make sure Floyd is aware of that fact in the build up. It's just a fact, and the only ones who would deny it are insecure boxing fanboys. Conor has a genuine ability to make even the most confident of opponents doubt themselves. He says what he says with such conviction that it can be hard to not believe him, no matter how outlandish the claim. It'll be interesting to see how Floyd fares in the pre-fight mental warfare.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> But what I'm saying is from first hand experience, but I've only been hit with 10's, 12's and 14's while sparring, never 16's IIRC. I use 14 oz for sparring and focus mitt work, and I use both 14 and 4 oz heavybag gloves for the heavy bag. The punches with ligther gloves are stingier and faster and you consume less energy when throwing.


You sparred with 10oz gloves dude? Damn.


Where I train, we don't spar with anything under 16oz


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be a little shocked & surprised IF McGregor gets stopped early. Mayweather usually spends the first half of the fight feeling his opponent out and clocking their speed, timing and range before adapting and beginning to implement his game plan. I mean, I suppose it's possible Floyd might come out super aggressive, wanting to make a statement because Conor's an MMA fighter but that just doesn't seem like his style to me. We'll see.

IF there's a stoppage I see it happening in the second half of the fight as McGregor begins to start feeling the pace and length of a boxing match. We've seen in MMA fights that he can fade in the latter rounds, cardio could become a massive issue for him.

The scenes IF McGregor stops Mayweather though, my god it'll be pandemonium.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


:dead2























*After witnessing that embarrassing display in Australia, I don't want to hear shit from ANY "boxing purists" about this match being a detriment to the sport. Having a guy be awarded a fight after flagrantly cheating and STILL getting his ass whooped will do more damage to the mainstream perception of boxing than this exciting exhibition that's been desired by the masses for the last 2 years. If you're going to disrespect and screw over a legend like Pacquiao, at least do it for someone with marketability, and not to preserve a meaningless win streak against relative nobodies.*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Conor has a genuine ability to make even the most confident of opponents doubt themselves.


Who was that guy who gave less than ZERO FUCKS again?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Diaz Bros aren't regular human beings though. They're freak of natures. They do triathlons for fun. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881376443355111425 :mj4


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I'll be a little shocked & surprised IF McGregor gets stopped early. Mayweather usually spends the first half of the fight feeling his opponent out and clocking their speed, timing and range before adapting and beginning to implement his game plan. I mean, I suppose it's possible Floyd might come out super aggressive, wanting to make a statement because Conor's an MMA fighter but that just doesn't seem like his style to me. We'll see.
> 
> IF there's a stoppage I see it happening in the second half of the fight as McGregor begins to start feeling the pace and length of a boxing match. We've seen in MMA fights that he can fade in the latter rounds, cardio could become a massive issue for him.
> 
> The scenes IF McGregor stops Mayweather though, my god it'll be pandemonium.


i see mcgregor tiring earlier than people think, get hit with stiff, well placed jabs for the first 3 rounds is something he hasnt really experienced before
between 4 and 6 floyd then turns up the pressure having made the adjustments and stops him in the 6th 

i could be wrong but thats how i see it


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> You sparred with 10oz gloves dude? Damn.
> 
> 
> Where I train, we don't spar with anything under 16oz


Yeah, but just once I sparred against a friend of mine with 10 oz gloves. This piece of shit landed very few shots (luckily for me), but I remember that he landed an uppercut right to the bottom of my chin that got me kind of rocked, and clean shovel hook to my spleen that bent me the fuck over.

Most guys at my gym wear 12 oz gloves, so I figured 10 oz would be pretty similar. Guess who was fucking wrong.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Yeah, but just once I sparred against a friend of mine with 10 oz gloves. This piece of shit landed very few shots (luckily for me), but I remember that he landed an uppercut right to the bottom of my chin that got me kind of rocked, and clean shovel hook to my spleen that bent me the fuck over.
> 
> Most guys at my gym wear 12 oz gloves, so I figured 10 oz would be pretty similar. Guess who was fucking wrong.


Dam dude, people fight with 10oz gloves haha, be careful man. Hope your wearing headgear at least (even though there are discussions on how safe they really are) but still.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*WE HAVE A DATE APPARENTLY BOYS * :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 


Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr. Press Conference set for Wembley Stadium in Two Weeks


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr. Press Conference set for Wembley Stadium in Two Weeks





> Source: The Sun












Kicking off the press tour in Wembley Stadium would be really cool though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Kicking off the press tour in Wembley Stadium would be really cool though.


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/07/conor-mcgregor-floyd-mayweather-news-conference-london-wembley-stadium-money-fight-ufc-mma-boxing


Happy now ?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Happy now ?





> *According to a report from The Sun. *


:smugwenger

I want the story to be true. It's just that as a Brit it's impossible to believe anything that comes from The Sun.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883132629184200704
Now you will understand why I am incredibly sceptical when it comes to anything The Sun reports.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883132629184200704
> Now you will understand why I am incredibly sceptical when it comes to anything The Sun reports.


They might still have one at Wemlbey. :side:











Fuck the Sun


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lol

The Sun are the scummiest "news" outlet in England, followed by Daily Mail 

Never use these fuckers


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't live in England, didnt have much idea of it, sounds to me they're like CNN. I apologise everyone./


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's still entirely possible that we may see a press conference happen in London/Wembley Stadium. A lot of big Boxing fights usually visit the city to get exposure from the European media. It's a pity that story wasn't accurate because it would of been a really cool way to kick off the press tour. A grand stage like that would certainly be befitting Conor McGregor's oratory skills.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's so weird seeing/hearing Conor McGregor, Joe Rogan and the UFC in a Showtime commercial. :wtf2

Not bad though. :jjones


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

The pressconference will be the single most entertaining thing in the history of everything. Floyd used to destroy everyone on the mic. As does Conor. Finally both men have someone on there level. I give the edge to Floyd. He just seems alot more confident when he speaks. Mcgregor is a little on edge and seems nervous but he,s still a great talker


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tweeted by UFC


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not even a big boxing or UFC fan and I find myself looking forward to all this tbh. The pressers just for what they may say and for the entertainment of it and for the fight too, just to see what will happen. It's still a spectacle and occasion even if it's being derived in some quarters.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't understand why they made such an insane schedule in such a short period of time, I feel like by the 4th one, its gonna get repetitive, but we'll have to see


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I know it's already been posted, but holy fuck did I ever get chills watching this. This takes the cake for the greatest promo video of all time, Austin/Rock from WM17 now has to take a backseat.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> I know it's already been posted, but holy fuck did I ever get chills watching this. This takes the cake for the greatest promo video of all time, Austin/Rock from WM17 now has to take a backseat.












Press conference. Are you going? Cuz I know I am lol.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

JafarMustDie said:


> Press conference. Are you going? Cuz I know I am lol.


I'm gonna try, but those tickets are gonna go like lightning, if not I'll just watch it live.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> I'm gonna try, but those tickets are gonna go like lightning, if not I'll just watch it live.


True! I'll still go anyway tho, maybe I'll get tickets there, or maybe I'll see them outside lol. Nothing to lose


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884475172983406595


Dragonballfan said:


>


Brendan Schaub on Showtime. :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"He's a southpaw and he's awkward." :lmao Man


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I hate McGregor but would love to see him beat Mayweather and END BOXING ONCE AND FOR ALL. This is Mortal Kombat*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Brendan Schaub on Showtime. :woo:woo:woo





Machiavelli said:


> "He's a southpaw and he's awkward." :lmao Man


Dude was fucking awful, bet Ronallo was wishing someone who hasn't taken so many blows to the head was there :ha


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

These pressers are going to be insane. If Conor is going to win this fight, the majority of his offense needs to come in the next 5 days.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Got my press conference tickets :mark


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JafarMustDie said:


> Got my press conference tickets :mark


Congrats man, which one you going to?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Congrats man, which one you going to?


Thanks friend, I'm going to this one


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

It's funny because during these press conferences we will see Conor talking the exact same shit Floyd was talking 10 years ago.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

JafarMustDie said:


> Got my press conference tickets :mark


Same, it's on the lawn, but whatever. It should be good.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Same, it's on the lawn, but whatever. It should be good.


Yea same here. The good ones were all sold out by like 10:30am lol. Those bots & people who try to make money off them when they're free are annoying. 

If you look at the facebook page, too many fans missed out on it. I should've gotten more and gave them out for free before those people who try to make money off them got em lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait for the first press conference tonight. :mark:



> A four-city press tour begins *Tuesday at 5 p.m. ET* in Los Angeles and continues this week in Toronto on Wednesday, New York on Thursday and London on Friday.


I believe that's 10pm GMT?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Not dropping $100.00 USD to see Mayweather beat the shit out of McGregor. :ha


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Can't wait for the first press conference tonight. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's 10pm GMT?


9pm for Ireland/UK according to a thing I read on the internet which must be true, though getting them all out on time is unlikely. I hope Conor doesn't get too excited and try and chat too much scripted nonsense. His little prepared rhyme thing in the last Alvarez one was a bit naff tbh. It's probably just going to be four days of Conor cracking wise about Floyd being old and having tax problems and then getting rinsed by Floyd for never boxing professionally. There isn't that much else for them to get at each other with.

Here's the link for watching on YouTube btw:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npJdeoYxYGs


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


>


Wow, I just realized that neither of those two idiots have a clue about boxing much less about an MMA guy going against Mayweather.

Mauro and Schaub are full of sh**.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The stream has started!


----------



## Bosch (Jul 10, 2017)

Here we go. A+ trash talking coming up.

Conor by KO in round 3, btw.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> The stream has started!


Oh god Paulie is there :fuckthis


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh god Paulie is there.


Not a fan of the Magic Man?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Not a fan of the Magic Man?


Sometimes his commentary is decent but he annoys me for some reason


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Tuned in for the conference & they have these dickheads performing... fpalm

Had a feeling they'd do some superbowl bollocks for this...fuck it I'll just catch it tomorrow or something lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Get on with the Presser already.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam theres a fucking stadium full of people there


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:ha

the audio has been off for like a minute so far

Edit: finally they've fixed it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Got chills when they faced off for the first time


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

deadcool said:


> Wow, I just realized that neither of those two idiots have a clue about boxing much less about an MMA guy going against Mayweather.
> 
> Mauro and Schaub are full of sh**.


They're trying to sell a fight man lol.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

the fight wont even last 3 rounds, conor will look like an amateur in a boxing ring, he will naively go chasing floyd down with frustration of not being able to touch him and get put down once or twice before being ko'd


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*These suits are sucking the charisma out of the place. Let's just hear the fighters already!*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Conor getting the pop over Mayweather in America? LOL.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The audio still sounds like shit anyone got a better link?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh wow, this conference is uncensored on live tv lol


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> They're trying to sell a fight man lol.


The fight has enough buzz already. Even if these ignorant morons didnt tape that video and made an utter embarrassment of themselves, the fight would have still sold.

That said, they could have gotten people who arent full of sh** on the show to sell the fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Mayweather ain't even saying shit :ha


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Mayweather is cringe.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

TCE said:


> Mayweather is cringe.


That fake ass check, McGregor looks loose idk what the fuck Floyd is doing though :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Mayweather's shit talking game is getting exposed. Mans is weak af.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Floyd talking about fighting with 4oz Gloves but they'll put in like 18oz gloves come fight night :eyeroll


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't seen Money that fired up in a LONG TIME. Conor really knows how to shit talk because he definitely pushed Floyd's buttons.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

God Movement said:


> I haven't seen Money that fired up in a LONG TIME. Conor really knows how to shit talk because he definitely pushed Floyd's buttons.


I think it was the suit comment that got him. After that Mayweather looked mad af :lol


And did they really have to cut Conor's mic? That made Floyd look weak as hell


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I am not sure where this myth that Floyd is a great trash talker has come from. I have always found him to be boring as fuck on the mic. Saying that I have no doubt that Floyd will totally expose and embarrass Conor come fight night. It really is a sham of a encounter


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*That face off was awesome! Totally controlled by the money so they kept it strictly verbals, exactly what you want from a press conference. No need to see them touch til they're in the ring.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> I think it was the suit comment that got him. After that Mayweather looked mad af :lol
> 
> 
> And did they really have to cut Conor's mic? That made Floyd look weak as hell


Floyd post-incarceration isn't really the same talker he was before it. He's a lot more humble, calm and collected. The jail time really changed him in that regard.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

1 down 3 to go. :done


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Huh I've never seen a boxing press conference, but I thought there would be questions.

And fuck the production for turning off McGregor's microphone.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Floyd killed him no 2 ways about it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That press conference was a hot mess. It makes me really appreciate how simple and energetic the UFC conferences are. Mayweather's whole routine was so cringe worthy. McGregor seemed to be enjoying himself.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is by the most lively Mayweather has been in a very long time. Conor isn't getting anywhere fucking near his head, like so many people said he would IMO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884898455805509632
:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit that is actually amazing


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

As far as shit talking is concerned, probably only Broner would be able to hang with Conor. Floyd is way too mature now for it, if he had his way, it would be a lot different "we're going to have a good fight, this man is great fighter etc...". Conor immediately set the mood however, and it went very different.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Awful. They're both clearly in love with each other.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

pretty boring Press Conference :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really hope they don't do the same shit format with the rest of the press conferences. We need questions maaaaaan

Sucks that Ariel got banned but apparently he might be at Toronto.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Really hope they don't do the same shit format with the rest of the press conferences. We need questions maaaaaan


Boxing conferences are usually like that, that's why I rarely pay attention to them. It's very different to how the UFC's are set up. Hopefully they alter it tomorrow.

Tyson Fury's press conferences are quite entertaining though.

You could tell Conor was caught off guard, he wasn't use to that format and style. Showtime probably thought Dana was going to have a speech but he was having none of that. :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

mcgregor has the most deluded fans in the history of combat sports


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Boxing conferences are usually like that, that's why I rarely pay attention to them. It's very different to how the UFC's are set up. Hopefully they alter it tomorrow.
> 
> Tyson Fury's press conferences are quite entertaining though.
> 
> You could tell Conor was caught off guard, he wasn't use to that format and style. Showtime probably thought Dana was going to have a speech but he was having none of that. :lol


Thought Dana's head gonna explode with that intro for Conor. 


It's hilarious how Leonard Ellerbe is bascially the black Dana for Floyd


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

McGregor wearing a suit with 'Fuck You' plastered all over it :lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Solid press conference. Like many others I did not like the setup. Give both men a microphone and let them go at it. I think Floyd won the mental warfare this time. Why? Floyd looked like he barely listened to what Conor said while Conor looked angered by some of the things Floyd said and when they were standing off Floyd was smiling and Conor looked all tensed up. 

Loved some of the lines Floyd threw at Conor too even though he had a slow start he picked up with stuff like I'm the a-side thats why this bitch is coming to the boxing ring. I also liked how Floyd is the only guy that can win the money talk with Conor. Conor likes to talk shit about how his opponents are 6 figure prelim fighters well Floyd is a 9 figure fighter. 

Conor did great too and was probably overall more entertaining. Laughed my ass off for the dance for me boy line. 

Cant wait for the next one


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The whole set up of the press conference was strange and not even something I am used to seeing in boxing press conferences. Usually the 2 boxers along with their promoters and trainers are all sat side by side answering questions from journalists and usually always have the chance to go back and forth with each other. I have never seen a conference when one person gets up to the mic and does a little speech and then sits down while the other takes his turn. The only thing I was looking forward to in this whole sham was the build up and pressers and tbh I found that totally underwhelming and very disappointing. Cutting Conors mic and not allowing him to respond to Floyd was a terrible decision. I also thought that Conor would look much bigger than Floyd but in the face off they looked pretty much the same. What little interest I had in this farce is disintegrating and fast


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I was just as excited to hear Mayweather Snr speak. Its likely that with each press conference, more different people will speak


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884898455805509632
> :banderas


What the fook?.. I thought he was joking when he said that lol.

Now that I am posting here, Setup sucked. I think the whole thing was set up like this by Mayweather to make sure Conor doesnt get one up here.

People have been more excited for the press conferences than the fight itself, but if they are going to present them like this, majority will be disappointed when its all said and done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I enjoyed the press conference. Connor had a better promo and delivery than Floyd, but Floyd was more effective in pissing off Connor, and that's the end goal.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> I was just as excited to hear Mayweather Snr speak.


He was harassing Conor backstage


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> He was harassing Conor backstage


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 



Conor's laugh is contagious


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good lord Conor raped him :ha


Could barely understand Floyd sr.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Found a better video of Floyd Sr.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I for the life of me can't understand why some people are getting hung up on who "wins" these press conferences. It doesn't fucking matter.

Nothing really noteworthy out of today's conference.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Conor better get his trash talk in cause Floyd's going make him his bitch.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I think Floyd from what I heard he owes the IRS $22 Million Dollars in Taxes from 2015 so saying he's poor and needs the money is just a major jab on news that broke this week on the situation. He said that he has a 100 Million Check he hasn't cashed yet, which is so dumb. Why do you keep a check of that worth, and not cash it when you get it? I don't know how you can not pay Taxes for 2 years and then the IRS come out no where to say hey you owe us money. You would think with the name, and his celebrity status he would of gotten the word on that way sooner rather than two years.

Floyd pretty much said in the first video this is pretty much it for him in Boxing. This Camp mentally and physically has taken a toll on him and that's no shocker considering he hasn't fought in two years. Connor thought Mayweather wasn't going to be ready for the talking, he should of researched Floyd has been getting in the head of fighters for years. With that being said I liked how Connor gave to him, and Floyd gave it back. Over the years it's been Floyd tearing his opponents to shreds and his opponents couldn't keep with him verbally. Please tell me why is Floyd's kids on stage yelling at Connor, they shouldn't be there at all don't stir up shit that is what is Daddy is for lol. I'm IRS and I'm going to Tax that ass lol.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 10, 2017)

BigDaveBatista said:


> mcgregor has the most deluded fans in the history of combat sports


Boxing fans still pretending as if this won't be by far McGregor's easiest fight of his professional or amateur career. That's what everyone involved is banking on - people purchasing the PPV because they believe Floyd somehow has a remote chance of pulling out a victory against the first and only actual fighter he has fought in his career.

Good stuff.

I, on the other hand, will not be paying $100 for this farce, as I have no interest seeing McGregor bullying Floyd for 3 rounds before he knocks him out. Instead, I'll save my money for when Conor steps inside the octagon against actual fighters who have a legitimate shot of beating him.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Boxing fans still pretending as if this won't be by far McGregor's easiest fight of his professional or amateur career. That's what everyone involved is banking on - people purchasing the PPV because they believe Floyd somehow has a remote chance of pulling out a victory against the first and only actual fighter he has fought in his career.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> I, on the other hand, will not be paying $100 for this farce, as I have no interest seeing McGregor bullying Floyd for 3 rounds before he knocks him out. Instead, I'll save my money for when Conor steps inside the octagon against actual fighters who have a legitimate shot of beating him.


jesus christ


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bosch said:


> Boxing fans still pretending as if this won't be by far McGregor's easiest fight of his professional or amateur career. That's what everyone involved is banking on - people purchasing the PPV because they believe Floyd somehow has a remote chance of pulling out a victory against the first and only actual fighter he has fought in his career.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> I, on the other hand, will not be paying $100 for this farce, as I have no interest seeing McGregor bullying Floyd for 3 rounds before he knocks him out. Instead, I'll save my money for when Conor steps inside the octagon against actual fighters who have a legitimate shot of beating him.



:duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh god Im getting KC Armstrong flashbacks......













Gotta say I spent more time than I would like looking on all the stuff that went down today. I complained before about the schedule but I'm glad now, cause I can go back to my regular schedule when its done haha,


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The full Q&A presser after the big stage shenanigans (didn't even know they did this until this morning):






Plus, Ariel got a quick interview after all:


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

McGregor's Suit-


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone know what time the Toronto conference starts at?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Boxing fans still pretending as if this won't be by far McGregor's easiest fight of his professional or amateur career. That's what everyone involved is banking on - people purchasing the PPV because they believe Floyd somehow has a remote chance of pulling out a victory against the first and only actual fighter he has fought in his career.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> I, on the other hand, will not be paying $100 for this farce, as I have no interest seeing McGregor bullying Floyd for 3 rounds before he knocks him out. Instead, I'll save my money for when Conor steps inside the octagon against actual fighters who have a legitimate shot of beating him.


Must be some strong weed!

People actually thinking Conor can win :ha


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885082118103195648
:sodone


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Anyone know what time the Toronto conference starts at?


I read a thing that said 10.30pm Irish/UK time for Toronto, though the other thing I read for last night's one was an hour wrong. The NYC is supposed to be 11pm apparently, with the London one being 7pm.

But don't quote me on that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

"Dance for me boy, dance for me son, dance for me"








:lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> "Dance for me boy, dance for me son, dance for me"


Holy shit, I never noticed Conor doing that yesterday. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Bosch (Jul 10, 2017)

krtgolfing said:


> Must be some strong weed!
> 
> People actually thinking Conor can win :ha


This is a very strange post. It's not that Conor can win, it's that Floyd literally has exactly 0% chance. Thinking otherwise would be akin to thinking that CM Punk had a chance against Mickey Gall. Boxing is a fake sport. You can be as great as you want in your particular fake sport, but when you're stepping in the ring with an actual fighter, who has superior fight instinct and fight IQ, you've got no chance, regardless of the set of rules.

This whole training camp + the fight will be a vacation for Conor. He should enjoy it, as it's a nice distraction from the real killers atop the UFC Lightweight division, who will be salivating to dethrone him. Those fighters actually pose a legitimate threat to him.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bosch said:


> This is a very strange post. It's not that Conor can win, it's that Floyd literally has exactly 0% chance. Thinking otherwise would be akin to thinking that CM Punk had a chance against Mickey Gall. Boxing is a fake sport. You can be as great as you want in your particular fake sport, but when you're stepping in the ring with an actual fighter, who has superior fight instinct and fight IQ, you've got no chance, regardless of the set of rules.
> 
> This whole training camp + the fight will be a vacation for Conor. He should enjoy it, as it's a nice distraction from the real killers atop the UFC Lightweight division, who will be salivating to dethrone him. Those fighters actually pose a legitimate threat to him.


Dude just stop. Conor has never had a professional boxing match in his life. Floyd is 49-0 is the boxing ring. Conor has zero chance to win a boxing match. Same way Floyd would have zero chance in the octagon. :liquor


----------



## Bosch (Jul 10, 2017)

krtgolfing said:


> Dude just stop. Conor has never had a professional boxing match in his life. Floyd is 49-0 is the boxing ring. Conor has zero chance to win a boxing match. Same way Floyd would have zero chance in the octagon. :liquor


The delusion is strong with this little guy^


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bosch said:


> The delusion is strong with this little guy^


Keep trolling buddy!


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Conor has a puncher chance that's about it, but the build up is amazing tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

That 1st presser was embarrassing glad I didn't stay up for that

Edge to Mayweather on the 1st one tbh, when he called him a bitch lol

McGregor's stuff just seemed like some rehearsed speech


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Also they gave McGregor a jobber entrance lol damn


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's almost time......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*MAYWEATHER IS THE MUTHAFUCKIN A-SIDE *Brendan you asshole


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What's the hold up? It has been 40 minutes already. :armfold

lol at Showtime muting out the HBO commentary in the Oscar De La Hoya fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hahaha Conor is probs refusing to go on stage first this time :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Saviorxx said:


> Conor has a puncher chance that's about it, but the build up is amazing tbh.


He doesnt have that either. He wont hit floyd.

Only way conor wins is if floyd aged to where hes got no stamina and zero reflexes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885264630423191552
:moyes8


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still hasn't started :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally. Thank god.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Canucks bringing beach balls to a press conference. :ken

That pop for McGregor when he took the stage. :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I fucking love this crowd.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The boos for these irelevant schmuks are amazing


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This presser is already a million times better than yesterday's.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Conor KILLING it :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

"DRESS YOUR FUCKING AGE"

"YOU CANT EVEN READ"

This is fucking AMAZING :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Conor is an INCREDIBLE promo. Fucking hell.

:ha

Floyd legit looks mad. He might punish Conor come fight night.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't get over Conor completely shitting all over the Showtime exec "you little fucking weasel". :CENA


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

"Pay your taxes" chant

:sodone :duck


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is what's missing in fucking professional wrestling, UNSCRIPTED MADNESS. This makes wrestling look very bad indeed.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is one of the greatest things ever holy shit :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Mayweather cutting a terrible promo tbh. Just saying bitch over and over again.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Floyd's promo isn't as good as Conor's, but it's a decent heel promo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Irish flag

This is heel greatness

:ha

Fuck. Wow.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*McGregors promo, gave me such a reaction & such entertainment; nothing in the past 15 years of WWE has come close to the levels of excitement I just experienced. 

*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

By far one of the best press conferences I have ever watched live. Conor McGregor was on fire!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That was so good :trips8


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *McGregors promo, gave me such a reaction & such entertainment; nothing in the past 15 years of WWE has come close to the levels of excitement I just experienced.
> 
> *


It just re-opened my eyes to what WWE is actually missing. The feeling of actual tension between the wrestlers. The scripted promos take you completely out of it. I really hope Triple H is watching this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is truly a trainwreck spectacle in the making and I'm loving it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I really liked that comment about people with real money dont have to wear suits. But Conor won that one I think. 




This is just incredible


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Respect to Floyd for showing up. He's not as sharp as McGregor but his workrate >>>. He could have easily made this the most boring thing ever.

Both of them > WWE though lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, Floyd was definitely giving as good as he got. I enjoyed him poking the bear by dragging Dana's finances into it, I can't imagine Conor was too happy about that.

But this moment though.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885285337903374336
That poor guy. :sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I can really see this getting veyr personal at the next two events, with Flyod taking that Irish flag, and him saving up some comment about females. Then Conor taking his bag lmao,


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Missed the whole thing being at work, so from what I'm reading this was way better than yesterdays huh?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

God Movement said:


> It just re-opened my eyes to what WWE is actually missing. The feeling of actual tension between the wrestlers. The scripted promos take you completely out of it. I really hope Triple H is watching this.


The segment with joe,reigns and brock on raw kinda had that vibe to it. Not as good but still. Other then that the promos feel scripted and boring tho. 

Floyd won yesterday and Conor totally destroyed him tonight. 1-1 for me


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Either Floyd has put in a clause that prevents Conor from bringing up his domestic violence or he's saving that up,


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope Floyd gets really personal and brings up Conor's personal life, We've never seen Conor exposed like that so it will be interesting if he has something planned. It's probably bullshit though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Missed the whole thing being at work, so from what I'm reading this was way better than yesterdays huh?


Easily! Conor came straight out of the gate guns blazing, Floyd was heeling it up and the Toronto crowd provided us with an amazing, electric atmosphere. I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> The segment with joe,reigns and brock on raw kinda had that vibe to it. Not as good but still. Other then that the promos feel scripted and boring tho.
> 
> Floyd won yesterday and Conor totally destroyed him tonight. 1-1 for me


They did the best they could considering it was scripted. It wasn't BAD, but the fact that there was a filter on what they could say/no swearing etc... is hurting the product when there's _this_ level of authenticity elsewhere.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor eviscerating Stephen Espinoza might be the best thing from toda,y my god :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am enjoying it but gotta feel its like WWE


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

"See if Pro Wrestling was like this I'd watch it" - Luke Thomas

So true.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Machiavelli said:


> Conor eviscerating Stephen Espinoza might be the best thing from toda,y my god :lmao


Conor telling it like it is, dude looks like a straight up weasel bitch :ha


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> "See if Pro Wrestling was like this I'd watch it" - Luke Thomas
> 
> So true.


Never a truer word said, the nearest we have got recently is Joe and Lesnar stuff


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Why are people talking about wrestling and comparing it to WWE? 

Trash talk and fight promotion have existed much longer than pro wrestling in its current format.

It was amazing, though. Conor was SO fired up, you could tell he was furious about getting his mic cut yesterday. Which, as today proved, was an idiotic move. Conor + a live mic is a licence to print money.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I could see Conor doing a takedown in the ring, it would easily be worth the warning.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Just came back from the press conference

Fucking. Crazy!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Conor disrespected his flag more than Mayweather did


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

InexorableJourney said:


> I could see Conor doing a takedown in the ring, it would easily be worth the warning.


Nope not happening


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

am I the only one not buying into all this. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited for the fight. But these promos seems scripted. Both of them probably laugh off backstage
That Irish flag part did got a huge pop but it all felt so fake. I duno, maybe its just me

and for someone who disses pro wrestling entertainment, Connor is the master of copying them for his promos


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I think Floyd was going to do something with that flag before Conor threatened to beat him up right then and there, that really seemed to throw him off his game for a minute or two and he just walked around the stage awkwardly.

I don't know what dirt Floyd has on Conor but if Conor doesn't bring up Floyd's history of domestic abuse then it's a safe bet he's not allowed to due to stipulations in the contract.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

dashing_man said:


> am I the only one not buying into all this. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited for the fight. But these promos seems scripted. Both of them probably laugh off backstage
> That Irish flag part did got a huge pop but it all felt so fake. I duno, maybe its just me
> 
> and for someone who disses pro wrestling entertainment, Connor is the master of copying them for his promos


Yeah, although the insults were good, I have this feeling in the back of my head, that it isnt authentic and real but rather phony. 

Also, I dont like the format of the press conferences. I dont want them to take turns. I want them to be asked a question, and while they are answering, they insult the other and then it becomes an argument.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Yeah, although the insults were good, I have this feeling in the back of my head, that it isnt authentic and real but rather phony.
> 
> Also, I dont like the format of the press conferences. I dont want them to take turns. I want them to be asked a question, and while they are answering, they insult the other and then it becomes an argument.


Not gonna happen , everything Floyd does is to his advantage


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Miles better than the 1st one :lmao

1-1 on pressers


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Yeah, although the insults were good, I have this feeling in the back of my head, that it isnt authentic and real but rather phony.
> 
> Also, I dont like the format of the press conferences. I dont want them to take turns. I want them to be asked a question, and while they are answering, they insult the other and then it becomes an argument.


they should do UFC/Boxing style press conference, they are much better and believing. Not come to the podium and try to burn your opponent. A Debate type face off could also work


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Compared to the L.A presser Conor last night was fucking amazing. He blatantly did not have a clue what the procedure of play was in L.A and you could see from the offset in Toronto that no way was he getting over shadowed again. Floyd tried that ridiculously cringey hard work shit then all he could offer was the same quitter and bitch insults as the day before. Conor absolutely destroyed him and finally the whole event offered some appeal and interest for me

If Floyd was 1-0 up after L.A Conor is 7-1 up after Toronto. Great stuff


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone taking this seriously needs to take a step back. Id like to think none of you are, considering we are on a Wrestling Forum. 

Entertainment designed to create as much hype as possible. Which they are succeeding in doing. Pantomime at the highest level. WWE magnified.

Both smiling at each other at the end because they know the act is working and they're going to be making so much money. Fair play to both.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Couldn't be arsed to stay up for it last night but checked it out this morning. Floyd seemed to be scrambling a bit. His money thing with Dana was good, but he seemed to shit the bed when Conor grabbed the bag.

Pure comedy when he looked inside it. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This picture is just so perfect, Espinosa getting destroyed, rightfully so while all of Team Mayweather are laughing st him :lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone not excited for this fight after that presser mustn't have a pulse. To the people saying it was scripted, I very much doubt that. I'd imagine it's just a case of both guys knowing what they have to do out there to make this the biggest fight ever, and both are playing off each other's cues. Floyd seems happy having an opponent who can share the load of the promotional side of things for once.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Anyone taking this seriously needs to take a step back. Id like to think none of you are, considering we are on a Wrestling Forum.
> 
> Entertainment designed to create as much hype as possible. Which they are succeeding in doing. Pantomime at the highest level. WWE magnified.
> 
> Both smiling at each other at the end because they know the act is working and they're going to be making so much money. Fair play to both.


So was Conor calling the executive vice president and general manager of Showtime Sports a "fucking weasel and a fucking bitch" a work too? 



Yea both guys are happy they're gonna make bank up but let's not pretend this isn't personal at all and that everything you see and hear from these guys is some pre scripted WWE trash shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Both, esp McGregor, are using their personalities to sell this as much as they can. Not that they need to, but this is what it's all about. I'm not a big fan of either, but Conor just turned his shit talking up to 11 for this and it left Floyd struggling to fully retort back. Yeah he had a couple of good lines, but he was a far second best yesterday. First presser was shit but this one was hot.

It was over the top but it was still very entertaining.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing personal between either of them and there won’t be regardless of what is said. It’s great business for both and they’re both savvy enough to know the insults only add to the hype. Conor was hilarious, both are outstanding talkers and experts at promoting fights. Still a farcical event.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can we just not do the match and just keep on with the shit talking, no way the match is gonna live up to the shit talking that Conor has been delivering.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Darren Rovell said:


> Mayweather & McGregor shouldn't fight. They should just go on tour around the country doing this.


:lol

This fight's going to be a bigger disappointment than Mayweather Vs. Pacquiao.

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's kinda crazy how it has taken Floyd 49 fights and a different sport to find his perfect dance partner.



Machiavelli said:


>


_Hello darkness my old friend_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This feud is better than anything in WWE right now. The fact that people are arguing about it being scripted shows how compelling it is.*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vic Capri said:


> This fight's going to be a bigger disappointment than Mayweather Vs. Pacquiao.


I truly understand where you're coming from, but I must say that Conor won't let this be a boring fight. Boring fights are bad for business and for brands.

Floyd vs. Pac - 4.6 million buys

Floyd vs. Berto - 400,000 buys, Floyd's LOWEST since 2006!

1 bad fight, and Floyd went backwards. 10 YEARS!

I know MMA and boxing are different but Conor's never had a boring fight in UFC. I don't see him changing that for boxing.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

EDIT -


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Wasn't this presser supposed to start an hour and a half ago?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Expecting for this one to be at least 3 hours late


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885633373116301312
It's going to be a long night. :cmj2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885633373116301312
> It's going to be a long night. :cmj2


Well I got stream open but doing other shit. So I can wait :sleep


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Well I got stream open but doing other shit. So I can wait :sleep


Yeah but you're on American time, it's about to turn 1am here. :yawn

EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885649755199729664
:sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking love that outfit


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Mac is literally the only white person on the planet who could pull off that look. :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

When I jumped on the hype train for this fight I didn't know it would involve sitting through so much awful hip hop.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is just all part of the magic of this spectacle. :ken


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Thought he was about to stop there for a second. 

Seriously, how long has this stupid medley been going on? Feels like about 20 minutes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I truly don't want this tour to end....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuck can they shut up and get this conference started ::MAD


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

If this is half as good as last night's one, it should be worth the wait.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally. The red carpet is a neat touch.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Floyd came out with the Irish flag :avit:


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Finally. The red carpet is a neat touch.


:lmao the chat of that stream is a mess. People calling Mayweather a monkey and others just writing 'WWE' for no reason.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man this crowd is shit compared to Toronto, can't wait till the London crowd tomorrow :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stephen Espinoza again :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This badl black dude is fucking irritating as shit


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What da fuck is Conor doing? :ha


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This press conference has been all over the place. It's a bit of mess.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> This press conference has been all over the place. It's a bit of mess.


Damn I can't watch anymore this shit just turned into a trainwreck and not the good kind :WTF


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh dear

What a absolute clusterfuck this is. Terrible from everyone involved


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ooft, that was awful. We seemed to have peaked in Toronoto folks. McGregor also looked a little rattled tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Keep saying it's nothing personal now...........


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's pretty clear Conor is having trouble coming up with new material.





Another note, fuck those juice cunt bodyguards of Mayweather, would love to see their fucking heads caved in


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

This is an absolute trainwreck, I can't believe people are actually falling for this bullshit. Both of them are coming across like fucking idiots if you ask me.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Well that certainly wasn't worth the mild buzz I have at 2 o'clock in the morning before work at 8.

Conor's part was just plain weird. I don't think I've ever seen him swing and miss on the mic.

Floyd's was the same level of cringe as the last two nights. Maybe even worse.

Gotta think London will have a huge Irish turnout. It will be like Roman Reigns times 10 when Floyd hits the stage.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Another note, fuck those juice cunt bodyguards of Mayweather, would love to see their fucking heads caved in


One of them had the balls to go against Dillon Danis lmao.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

V-Trigger said:


> One of them had the balls to go against Dillon Danis lmao.


Dillon is a moron, but would never hate them again if hechoked on of them out.








Man this one was just a mess. Hopefully we get a good show for the finale in London. Which arena is it at?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Conor defo looked shook when Floyd had that tap out song playing, that was the best thing he's done these last 3 days. Also making it rain on Conor probably pissed him off too


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Floyd absolutely got the better of him tonight, that tap out song and throwing money on him like he's a stripper sealed the deal.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

This was horrible. Conor sucked more then Floyd though and looked abit rattled. Floyd won this won for me like he did day one so 2-1 Floyd


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tbf McGregor was always going to struggle to top yesterday's extravaganza. I do however think it's starting to bother him a little that his antics don't seem to be getting underneath Floyd's skin. He seemed quite irritated a few times tonight. I have a feeling he'll get personal tomorrow and dig up Floyd's domestic abuse past.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> It's pretty clear Conor is having trouble coming up with new material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conor was awful tonight but its Floyd who needs the new material. Hard work, hard work. Pass me the bag. Dana i wanna suck your balls, bitch bitch bitch, yeah yeah yeah. Truly embarrassing tbh


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor wasn't even close to matching yesterday though, was the complete opposite. That Jay Z bit completely bombed lol. Crowd seemed flat as fuck probs cause they had to wait 2 hours for it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If they've got any sense at all they'll adopt the Q & A format for tomorrow's press conference. Expecting both guys to come up with fresh material for four days straight isn't wise.

I do expect the London crowd to be a bit livelier though. And I wouldn't be shocked if Floyd even got a more positive reaction there as well.

EDIT- According to twitter the audio was really bad at the Barclay's center so perhaps that explains why the crowd wasn't into it much.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That was the worst of the three so far. Toronto is still the best one, but I have a feeling London is going to be nuts.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I really don't get the point of these 'press conferences' why don't they talk about the actual fight instead of trading the same awful insults every night? I have genuinely lost all interest in watching them fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> If they've got any sense at all they'll adopt the Q & A format for tomorrow's press conference. Expecting both guys to come up with fresh material for four days straight isn't wise.
> 
> I do expect the London crowd to be a bit livelier though. And I wouldn't be shocked if Floyd even got a more positive reaction there as well.
> 
> EDIT- According to twitter the audio was really bad at the Barclay's center so perhaps that explains why the crowd wasn't into it much.


London better have their shit sorted.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Yo, form Voltron.*


Floyd naming his strategies after 80's TV shows. :mj4

That little trick did get Conor flustered though. Dillon Danis and Artem Lobov looked ready to throw down. :lol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok so I just saw the 3rd Press Conference/Face-off

OMG :trips7 fpalm

What are they trying to do ? Rap battle ? Why these conference were scheduled one after another. Stupid decision


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> That was the worst of the three so far. Toronto is still the best one, but I have a feeling London is going to be nuts.


I really don't get what are they trying to gain from this type of face off. Make more money off of fans maybe


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> Why these conference were scheduled one after another. Stupid decision


They're strapped for time. The fight was originally going to take place in September but Golden Boy stole their date by booking GGG vs. Canelo first.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Conor was awful tonight but its Floyd who needs the new material. Hard work, hard work. Pass me the bag. Dana i wanna suck your balls, bitch bitch bitch, yeah yeah yeah. Truly embarrassing tbh


He had new material. Going on his phone while Conor was trying to get into his face. Dousing Conor in $1s like he was his stripper, calling him a quitter. Parts will necessarily become one-hat, but they're doing a decent job so far.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm still wondering why is Mayweather having his Daughter up there, she serves no purpose to be there other than to show she gives no fucks about what's going on looking at her Cell Phone constantly. If I had a Daughter with money, they would know the value of the Dollar and they wouldn't be on stage with me, not to say anything will happen, but you never know with fans in attendance.﻿


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so we learned today that they only should have done 2 press conferences.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I mean this isn't the last of them after London tomorrow. I would imagine they will do promoting for the fight again probably two weeks before the fight leading to the Weight in the night before.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

samizayn said:


> He had new material. Going on his phone while Conor was trying to get into his face. Dousing Conor in $1s like he was his stripper, calling him a quitter. Parts will necessarily become one-hat, but they're doing a decent job so far.


He has used the quitter/tapping out line at all 3 pressers. He said nothing new at all


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

The tap out and Dana White's bitch really get under McGregor's skin you can see. Anyone who think's McGregor has a chance in this fight needs their head testing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HoHo said:


> I'm still wondering why is Mayweather having his Daughter up there, she serves no purpose to be there other than to show she gives no fucks about what's going on looking at her Cell Phone constantly. If I had a Daughter with money, they would know the value of the Dollar and they wouldn't be on stage with me, not to say anything will happen, but you never know with fans in attendance.﻿


This is fucking Floy Mayweather, dude posts endless videos of his strip club on his instagram then next to it a picture of his daughter.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Fuck man, I listened to a bit of the presser from Toronto on the radio yesterday and I change my previous statement of _"I want Mayweather to knock his fucking head off"_ to _"I hope they somehow knock each others fucking heads off"_. Seriously, fuck both of these guys. They're garbage. Human shaped garbage. I'd say I pity anyone who buys into and orders this but I really don't. 

Listening did get my mind off some other stuff but I felt stupider afterwards.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

These are fucking terrible tbh, Floyd going YEEEEEEAHHHHHHH all the time like always lol

2-1 slightly to Floyd, both were fucking awful in the NY one


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This was a draw. Both were bad. Score is still 1-1 IMO. London belongs to Conor so when its all said and done, Conor will win the trash talks. 

I hope the last conference is as good as Toronto.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

:heyman6 @ people getting triggered because of these 2. Lighten up! This entire event feels like a comedy special from Comedy Central to me. The fight is all that matters, who cares all that much about the antics leading up to it?


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

These press conferences are going to be better than the fight. Floyd wins easy. This fight shouldn't even have been sanctioned by the commission. 

49-0 vs 0-0.

Boxing has a lot of really good fights upcoming: Guerrero very Figueroa, Broner vs Garcia, Lomachenko vs Marriaga, Crawford vs Indongo and Canelo very GGG. They will all be better but hype sells and there's a lot of idiots out there that really believe Conor will.win.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> He has used the quitter/tapping out line at all 3 pressers. He said nothing new at all


It's nit like Conor hasn't repeated the "you'll do nuttin" line to death. 

Conor is really getting irritated by Floyds quitting trash talk. He has no come back to it at all.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

theboxingfan said:


> These press conferences are going to be better than the fight. Floyd wins easy. This fight shouldn't even have been sanctioned by the commission.
> 
> 49-0 vs 0-0.
> 
> Boxing has a lot of really good fights upcoming: Guerrero very Figueroa, Broner vs Garcia, Lomachenko vs Marriaga, Crawford vs Indongo and Canelo very GGG. They will all be better but hype sells and there's a lot of idiots out there that really believe Conor will.win.


dont forget crawford vs indongo, could be the best of the lot that one


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is today's conference exclusive to Sky Sports News in the UK? Cause the Showtime Sports stream says it's not available in my country.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Is today's conference exclusive to Sky Sports News in the UK? Cause the Showtime Sports stream says it's not available in my country.


I dunno but I get the same thing from the Showtime channel. The UFC channel doesn't seem to have a stream video at the moment either. There's these two which reckon they'll have it but I dunno:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvQ-xAyZNsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ359ICrabM

I should be able to find a Sky Sports stream as well if it's exclusive to one of those channels as well.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

It's been moderately entertaining, but neither guy is really going all in on the other in the ways I thought they would. Conor sorta did in Toronto, but not much. Hopefully they're saving their most unsavory stuff for today in London being that it's the final stop of the tour.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Anark For some reason the UFC's stream is showing ITV Box Office's coverage of the press conference. :wtf2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This London crowd. :lmao


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Crowd sounds much more lively than the New York one. Thank god.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Floyd is just a shitty promo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Floyd's daughter must be so embarrassed.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've got McGregor winning Rounds 1 & 2 with Mayweather winning 3. Play of the series so far is Mayweather showering McGregor with $1s and calling him a hoe, perfection.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *I've got McGregor winning Rounds 1 & 2 with Mayweather winning 3. Play of the series so far is Mayweather showering McGregor with $1s and calling him a hoe, perfection.*


He called him a stripper, not a hoe, and there have been several better moments than that. Conor's "These are 'ones'!" retort pretty much cancelled it out anyway.

Floyd's best performance was deffo the London one, but even then he still kept repeating the same shit over and over. And bringing your daughter on stage in what I presume was an attempt to provoke Conor into saying/doing something was WOAT.

You're chatting shit with a guy you're about to fight and you bring your young daughter into it? Eh? Fuck.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Another 10-8 for Conor. Floyd rambled around repeating the same shit over and over again. Trying to take the mics when he started talking backfired big time on him. Conor patting him on the head was the cherry on top. Kind of surprised Floyd's wife-beating wasn't brought up at all on the whole tour.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Perfect way to end it. Crowd was amazing.













I'll bet Stephen Espinosa is fucking glad this is over. :lmao That part when he was too scared to point to Conor McGregor haahahahahahahahahahaahahhhhahhahahahhahahh


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This whole thing is ridiculous and over the top but fuck if it isn't entertaining. The NY one was a total shit show, LA was disappointing due to Conor not knowing what to expect. Toronto and London were fantastic though, despite Floyd's shit being so repetitive and irritating. Conor knocked it out of the park both times, seems like NY was an off night but London was so good it redeemed it for me which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

2-2 McG easily took that, Floyd just repeating himself & going yeahhhhhhh yeahhhhhhh

Wish I got tickets to that one, the crowd was jokes telling him to pay his taxes & sit down shut up


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

What a fantastic photo. :banderas


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I enjoyed the 4 conferences but all I can think now is:

"Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaah. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaah. Hard Work! Hard Work! Hard Work!" 

Lol WTFook is wrong with Mayweather?!


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anark said:


> He called him a stripper, not a hoe, and there have been several better moments than that. Conor's "These are 'ones'!" retort pretty much cancelled it out anyway.
> 
> Floyd's best performance was deffo the London one, but even then he still kept repeating the same shit over and over. And bringing your daughter on stage in what I presume was an attempt to provoke Conor into saying/doing something was WOAT.
> 
> You're chatting shit with a guy you're about to fight and you bring your young daughter into it? Eh? Fuck.



Floyd showering Mcgregor with ones. 
Conor - These are ones thats it? 
Floyd - Thats all your worth bitch. 

Floyd wrecked him in that back and forth. I have it 2-2. Floyd won night one and new york. Conor Toronto and London. Overall I give it to Floyd since he seemed more chill then Conor. Hell the guy was taking selfies in the middle of Conors trash talk. When they were face to face Floyd looked like a g and Conor was all tensed up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> What a fantastic photo. :banderas


Awesome picture.

Reminds me of one I saw of Stone Cold years ago, him coming out at the top of the stage with crowd as far as the eye can see.

Can't find the pic though.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

New walkout music for Conor


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Anark said:


> He called him a stripper, not a hoe, and there have been several better moments than that. Conor's "These are 'ones'!" retort pretty much cancelled it out anyway.
> 
> Floyd's best performance was deffo the London one, but even then he still kept repeating the same shit over and over. And bringing your daughter on stage in what I presume was an attempt to provoke Conor into saying/doing something was WOAT.
> 
> You're chatting shit with a guy you're about to fight and you bring your young daughter into it? Eh? Fuck.


Pretty sure he called him a ho, in the "Dana you're a pimp, and he's (Conor) a ho" Can't remember the exact phasing but it was something like that.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One cool thing to come out of these press conferences is the amazing photos for sure


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here's the footage from the London presser:*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wonder if Floyd gonna get the same backlash for calling Conor a ****** lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Wonder if Floyd gonna get the same backlash for calling Conor a ****** lol


I doubt it. Especially since that word when used isn't always suggesting someone is a homosexual when used.

Dancing Monkeys on the other hand.........

Then reinforcing a stereotype........

Then continuing to hump in the air as a signal to black females....


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anark said:


> He called him a stripper, not a hoe, and there have been several better moments than that. Conor's "These are 'ones'!" retort pretty much cancelled it out anyway.
> 
> Floyd's best performance was deffo the London one, but even then he still kept repeating the same shit over and over. And bringing your daughter on stage in what I presume was an attempt to provoke Conor into saying/doing something was WOAT.
> 
> You're chatting shit with a guy you're about to fight and you bring your young daughter into it? Eh? Fuck.


*Mayweather said they're $1s because "that's all your worth" was the exclamation mark. The moment of McGregor being showered with $1s will live forever. Such a great visual.

I agree, Mayweather again won London so I've got it as 2-2. Helwani made a good point about the repetitive material, they're not actors or comics so asking them to come up with new 20 minute material 4 nights in a row is unrealistic. 

Enjoyed these even more than I anticipated and certainly looking for watch to the bout more now.

*Side note, no idea what he was playing at with his daughter on stage. Could have been a ploy, could have just been a nice moment for her to be involved (I didn't even know it was his daughter until you said)*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't see how anyone could give the London presser to Floyd.

"Hard work! Yeeaahhh! You a 3 million dollar fighter! Mr Tapout!"

Not an ounce of new material. Conor ran over a fair bit of his previous material too but the head rub cinched it. Toronto was clearly the highlight of the tour although I'm glad they finished strong in London. Conor seemed a lot more... sane, shall we say, than he did in Brooklyn.

I'm glad it's over now though so I can focus my excitement on UFC 214.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This fight is so huge even Bad Lip Reading is getting in on the action....






:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm assuming that's it for media, until the week of the fight ?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm assuming that's it for media, until the week of the fight ?


I believe so. Showtime will have their version of 24/7 (I think it's called "All Access") airing during the lead up to the fight though.

Would be cool if the UFC was allowed to have Dan Hardy do his Inside the Octagon breakdown for the fight. I know he's strictly an MMA guy but I really enjoy watching him dissect fights and fighters. Doubt it'll happen though.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anybody got links to these press conferences?

Don't know where to watch them.

EDIT: Nevermind. Found YouTube links.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol :kobelol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This is dude is amazing. Used Photoshop, a laminator and balls bigger than Floyd's head to blag himself all the way backstage, ringside and even next to Conor as he made his entrance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I meant to post this last week:*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy shit, these two are setting the blueprint on promoting a fight. The London and NY pressers were INSANE.


It will be absolutely shocking beyond belief if the PPV doesn't completely shatter all sorts of records.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

My thoughts on this fight:

Not a boxing expert by any means but the only way I can see Conor winning this thing is if he somehow knocks Mayweather out within the first 3 to 4 rounds. That is his window of opportunity and whilst it is extremely unlikely, it is not impossible. If it goes any longer than that, then Conor is done for. If it goes longer than 6 rounds I do not see how Conor can win due to Mayweather being vastly more experienced and proficient in Boxing. Plus, if Conor were to make it that long then it will be the longest fight he's ever been in and his cardio wasn't good against Diaz in the first fight they had.

Having said that, Mayweather isn't exactly known for his punching power and he is not a knockout artist by any means. If Conor can somehow not completely gas out then I can't see Mayweather knocking him out either, the only way I see Conor going down is if he tires out because Mayweather's strength from a boxing perspective is his defense and counter punching, it's not having power behind his punches.

In all honesty, Mayweather has a lot more to lose than Conor in this fight. The only way Conor loses in terms of reputation is if he gets knocked out early on, because that messes with his reputation as a tough fighter. But if Conor even lasts 12 rounds and likely loses, he can say that he entered his first boxing match against one of the greatest boxers ever and went the distance. That alone would do wonders for his reputation and drawing power. It also would be embarrassing for Mayweather in my opinion. 

Everyone expects Mayweather to win convincingly and boxing purists especially would expect Mayweather to knock Conor out at least in the later rounds. If he fails to do that essentially against someone who whilst is a tough bad mofo and an exceptional fighter is essentially an amateur in boxing, then both Mayweather and the sport of Boxing would suffer massively in terms of reputation. They would essentially have to admit that an MMA guy came into their world as a complete novice and hung with the best in the sport. That does way more for MMA's reputation at the expense of Boxing. The only way for both Mayweather and the sport of boxing to save face is for Mayweather to knock Conor out or to stop him. Because of that the vast majority of the pressure goes on Floyd. It's not that Conor has nothing to lose, because if he is white washed and knocked out early on then certainly he takes a hit, but he does have far less pressure on him going into the fight because everyone except the most die hard of Conor fans expects him to take the L.

Overall, I expect Mayweather to win either by decision or in the later rounds if Conor gasses. But honestly, it would be utterly embarrassing for Mayweather if he doesn't floor Conor and win either by stoppage or KO.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mcgregor says he will knock Floyd out within 4 rounds. I see it going vice versa with Floyd knocking Conor out within the first 4 rounds. I see Floyd knocking Conor out in round 3 or 4


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Mcgregor says he will knock Floyd out within 4 rounds. I see it going vice versa with Floyd knocking Conor out within the first 4 rounds. I see Floyd knocking Conor out in round 3 or 4


Certainly not outside the realm of possibility. If I had to put my life on it, I say it goes the distance as a seriously one-sided affair and Floyd gets the UD. Probably at least 3 or 4 10-8 rounds in there too. If Floyd finishes him, I don't see it happening until at least the 6th. Floyd's too cerebral to go for a premature finish. He'll wait until he's figured out Conor's movement and angles properly before going for the kill, and he'll be very wary of that straight left. 

That being said, I think Floyd will be just as happy to coast to a decision. The question is, what does that do to the credibility of boxing? A top 10 boxing GOAT not being able to KO a guy making his debut with 36 minutes to work with. I don't think anyone aside from boxing fanboys deny that MMA fighters are the baddest athletes on the planet in the modern age. Conor going the distance, even in a massively one-sided affair, would hammer that point home to the mainstream audience who don't follow combat sports.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Those press conferences were fucking brilliant. Way to put WWE to shame big time. They wish they could put on that level of entertainment nowadays like those two did.

Both brought game but overall I thought Floyd had McGregor beat in the trash talks. Others might see it different but that's just my opinion.

Predicting a Mayweather win in the ring but you never know, Connor might shock us all.

Looking forward to the fight, I'm so excited and can't wait :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> Certainly not outside the realm of possibility. If I had to put my life on it, I say it goes the distance as a seriously one-sided affair and Floyd gets the UD. Probably at least 3 or 4 10-8 rounds in there too. If Floyd finishes him, I don't see it happening until at least the 6th. Floyd's too cerebral to go for a premature finish. He'll wait until he's figured out Conor's movement and angles properly before going for the kill, and he'll be very wary of that straight left.
> 
> That being said, I think Floyd will be just as happy to coast to a decision. The question is, what does that do to the credibility of boxing? A top 10 boxing GOAT not being able to KO a guy making his debut with 36 minutes to work with. I don't think anyone aside from boxing fanboys deny that MMA fighters are the baddest athletes on the planet in the modern age. Conor going the distance, even in a massively one-sided affair, would hammer that point home to the mainstream audience who don't follow combat sports.


It doesn't do anything to the sport of boxing imo if it goes the distance, don't understand why people say this. Only person it looks really bad for is Floyd Mayweather. 

We all know what would happen If Conor decided to get in the ring with someone like Canelo or GGG.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Mayweather has ko/tko more than half his opponents so he will do that to Conor easily.

But people are reading it all wrong. Mayweather schooling Conor for 12 rounds will not be embarrassing for him. That's actually one of the worse things that could happen conor. The casuals are expecting McGregor to have a chance ( look at the odds, mcgregor is more favored than bellew was going in against David haye) so a ton of people think Conor's got a massive chance. Also if everyone thought this was going to be one-sided nobody would buy the show.

Just ask supporters of Chavez jr how they feel after a 12 round schooling. I doubt he ever gets a fight at a high level again


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> Both brought game but overall I thought Floyd had McGregor beat in the trash talks. Others might see it different but that's just my opinion.


McGregor has better delivery, but I thought that Mayweather had the upper hand with his choice of words. It's fairly easy due to Mayweather's credentials: He IS undefeated, he HAS been champion in 5 different weight classes, he HAS been active for 20+ years. McGregor DID quit on more than one occation in his fights, Mayweather IS the bigger attraction and the higher paid fighter. Mayweather IS partly responsible for making this fight happen on a business front. McGregor doesn't have much sting in the way of facts. He's the smaller fish that got lucky in landing this fight considering all of the variables. He's also the guy that's least likely to win based on statistics. He can only claim that he'll knock Mayweather out. That's it. The reason that it works is because he does it in an entertaining way. But, Mayweather has been winning this in the way of ownage, IMO.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> McGregor has better delivery, but I thought that Mayweather had the upper hand with his choice of words. It's fairly easy due to Mayweather's credentials: He IS undefeated, he HAS been champion in 5 different weight classes, he HAS been active for 20+ years. McGregor DID quit on more than one occation in his fights, Mayweather IS the bigger attraction and the higher paid fighter. Mayweather IS partly responsible for making this fight happen on a business front. McGregor doesn't have much sting in the way of facts. He's the smaller fish that got lucky in landing this fight considering all of the variables. He's also the guy that's least likely to win based on statistics. He can only claim that he'll knock Mayweather out. That's it. The reason that it works is because he does it in an entertaining way. But, Mayweather has been winning this in the way of ownage, IMO.


Yeah, I agree. I am a casual fan of both sports, so I think that's why Mayweather came off as the winner to me though McGregor definitely did have the better delivery. Mayweather also seemed to have Connor rattled a bit sometimes, which is something I don't really ever see as I usually see Connor getting the best of his opponents and having them rattled in UFC. Other casual fans might think this way too, I dunno. A hardcore fan of the two sports might see things differently as they are more knowledgable when it comes to the two sports and two fighters, so that's understandable too.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> Yeah, I agree. I am a casual fan of both sports, so I think that's why Mayweather came off as the winner to me though McGregor definitely did have the better delivery. Mayweather also seemed to have Connor rattled a bit sometimes, which is something I don't really ever see as I usually see Connor getting the best of his opponents and having them rattled in UFC. Other casual fans might think this way too, I dunno. A hardcore fan of the two sports might see things differently as they are more knowledgable when it comes to the two sports and two fighters, so that's understandable too.


It's scary to think what verbal damage McGregor would do with a win over Mayweather. I almost want him to win just to witness the shitstorm that would unfold afterwards. A confident Conor in full control is fooking lethal.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Laughing at someone getting hit by car cause they're were clearing the way for these disgusting twats? Yuck,


----------



## B.I.G. (Jul 18, 2017)

Conor spars Paulie Malignaggi with hands behind his back. Leaked from their sparring session from yesterday:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

lel.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> lel.


He's only doing that because Paulie couldn't knock out a fly with his pillow hands :ha


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Laughing at someone getting hit by car cause they're were clearing the way for these disgusting twats? Yuck,


oh jesus christ fpalm



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> lel.


:lol fpalm


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Alternative Link for people who can't watch it in their country


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Struggling to sell tickets? 

Id like to think it's because people have realised it's a farce but it's most definitely down to the obscene ticket prices.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol shock

I just realised I'm gonna be at a festival during this so depends on whether I'm still up & if there's a place to watch it or I'll just look up results on phone. Really not arsed.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

For UK blokes:

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...yweathers-las-vegas-fight-with-conor-mcgregor



> Available to Sky customers on Sky Sports Box Office for £19.95 in the UK and €24.95 for Republic of Ireland.


Pretty reasonable. bama


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sky Sports News suddenly promoting the hell out of the fight now they get to air it :mj4*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Big conflict in the McGregor camp, Paulie out, and is apparently going to release a full sparring video next week. Legit or wolf ticketS????


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Paulie did look a bit touched up in some of the photos but I wuldn't doubt it if he did work him over like he claimed. Those videos won't be released anytime soon.

Still think the fight is a farce and Mayweather will absolutely wreck this guy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Paulie Malignaggi's sure squeezing some juice out of those sparring sessions. I wonder if this week's ALL ACCESS will cover it. :mj

Showtime must be loving all the publicity he's generating. :vince$


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894910234300383232
Smart move by Sky.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895328939974967296
:mj4


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Floyd Live workout







Also the full ESPN interview with Stephen A Smith


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895328939974967296
> :mj4


Just disgusting


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I got casuals at work that are so adamant that McGregor is more likely to knock out Floyd than Floyd knocking out Conor. :mj4

Bet one of them 50 bucks Mayweather KOs McG in 2. He's betting McG KOs Floyd in 4. Any longer than that it's a no bet. Lol he's bought into McGregor's hype. Easiest money I've ever or will have not lost. :mj4


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> :mj4


Someone needs to get that old man some cookies and orange juice, he missed his nap.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Leaked McGregor vs Malignaggi Sparring Session they had together. Bruh Connor would of caved his Face in if that Session went any longer. I would say Connor watch where you put those fights in the Clinch, because if you strike his head in the back like that easy way to get points taken away from you if not a DQ.

This was impressive to see Paulie who isn't a scrub dude has won titles in Boxing get taken to school in a University he has more experience in.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit Dana White relseased the sparring footage of Conor/paulie. 



Doesn't change my opinion of how the fight will go down August 26 at all but he really surpassed mty expectations


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So where was the "push" everyone was talking about? I didnt see any push in that video.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Paulie talked so much shit on Conor regarding the knockdown. Still need to see the full footage but hes getting roasted on Twitter


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> So where was the "push" everyone was talking about? I didnt see any push in that video.


he pushed him with his fist right in his face. thats how :laugh:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It doesn't really look like a clear knockdown to me, if anything Paulie seemed to be off balance and exhausted. That being said his image has certainly been tarnished this week. Perhaps he should of just kept his mouth shut instead of drumming up some publicity out of the whole debacle. I doubt Showtime will be complaining too much because ultimately what he's done is just hype up and draw more interest towards the fight, however the way he's been burned by McGregor and his team this week does make me wonder just how impartial he'll be on fight night.

Smart marketing by Dana White and the UFC to release that small carefully selected sample of the sparring footage though. I'd be curious to see the whole twelve rounds but that's not going to be released before August 26th, if ever. :mj

I was more impressed with Paulie being able to remain upright after Conor landed that hellacious straight left.

People can take whatever they want from the sparring footage but at the end of the day Paulie is recently retired who's best weight class was Jr. Welterweight, and he's in his mid thirties. So lets not get too carried away here, it's not like Conor's doing this to Keith Thurman or Errol Spence Jr.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Round 8 Floyd win. Put $5 on at 14/1 and thank me later.﻿ Then again, all it takes is one punch to knock somebody out. 

- Vic


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Starting to think that Conor may actually shock the world and knock Floyd out. The Malignaggi sparring is just sparring and not going to argue about whether it was a knockdown or not but it's clear he landed on Paulie cleanly plenty of times in that sparring session and if Paulie did really suffer from concussion after the sparring (as Conor claimed) then it's impressive. A guy who is 0-0 in boxing to do that to Paulie is impressive regardless if Paulie is out of shape or retired. 

You just never know. Floyd will need to 3-4 to truly understand Conor's new style but if one power punch lands, you have to worry for Floyd's record.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If in the heat of the moment Conor goes for Ground and Pound, is that a dq?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

8 oz gloves confirmed. Interesting.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The AP said:


> The Nevada State Athletic commission have confirmed that Conor McGregor and Floyd Mayweather will face each other with 8oz gloves.


Real news!

- Vic


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm shocked Floyd went with this. He would usually rather his opponent get the biggest gloves they can find :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Then this means Floyd only did this to futher increase hype and Conor's percieved chances of winning to the public. Since the consensus is that lighter the gloves, the more it favors Conor, even though it won;t mean shit lol. Floyd's a genius


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Flay said:


> I got casuals at work that are so adamant that McGregor is more likely to knock out Floyd than Floyd knocking out Conor. :mj4
> 
> Bet one of them 50 bucks Mayweather KOs McG in 2. He's betting McG KOs Floyd in 4. Any longer than that it's a no bet. Lol he's bought into McGregor's hype. Easiest money I've ever or will have not lost. :mj4


Have you seen any of Floyd's fights in the last 20 years? Floyd will win this fight but to be honest it sounds like your colleague has made a much safer bet than you have. If there's an early KO, it'll be Conor stopping Floyd. If Floyd gets the stoppage (which he could easily fail to do), it won't be until the later rounds when he's figured Conor's movement and angles out. 

Floyd is way too conservative a fighter to go for the finish in the first 2 rounds. There's not a chance in hell Floyd stops him before the 6th at the earliest.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Have you seen any of Floyd's fights in the last 20 years? Floyd will win this fight but to be honest it sounds like your colleague has made a much safer bet than you have. If there's an early KO, it'll be Conor stopping Floyd. If Floyd gets the stoppage (which he could easily fail to do), it won't be until the later rounds when he's figured Conor's movement and angles out.
> 
> Floyd is way too conservative a fighter to go for the finish in the first 2 rounds. There's not a chance in hell Floyd stops him before the 6th at the earliest.


So, because Floyd isn't/stopped being knockout artist, all of a sudden he's got pillows for hands? Because that's what I'm hearing. 

1 - This isn't like any of his fights in the past 20 years because he's fighting a fighter with a ZERO AND ZERO record, 

2 - Floyd is not any ol' pro boxer struggling to make it into the big time, he IS the big time and for good reason. To think FLOYD MAYWEATHER, P4P king can't do whatever the fuck he wants in the the boxing ring with someone who's never had a pro boxing fight is absurd and judging from his interview with Jimmy Kimmel, yes, he wants to KTFO of Conor.

3. Conor is ZERO AND ZERO. I can't stress enough how much this is a factor. We all saw what happened to CM Punk when he stepped into the cage with an only an amateur 3-0 fighter. Boxing movement/footwork/angles/power are all different to what Conor has experienced in the octagon. Floyd's gotta feel CONOR out? Hell no. Other way around mate. Conor has to feel Floyd out fast and finish him fast. God help him if Floyd takes him past the 4th/5th because the qualities (power punching, range to a lesser extent but that's not what I'm talking about) that people do think Conor will beat Floyd won't last. Even in the second Nate Diaz he gassed and if it was judged as a whole rather than round by round, Nate would have won the fight. Oh yeah, if Nate Diaz was able to light him up when he didn't even have a full camp, what the fuck do people think Floyd is going to do? Hit him with pitter patter punches?

Anyway, I like Conor, fucking entertaining and I hope he does KO Floyd as it will be fucking pandemonium and worth the money I bet against him. But if we're being real, he has 0% chance. 0% chance to KO him. 0% chance to take him to a decision. Yeah he has a puncher's chance, so did 40 or so other boxers, majority of them being better boxers. The only reason it goes out of the 2nd is if Floyd wants to play with him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't believe we're less than a week away from this fight actually taking place. It's still even surreal to think we'll witness Conor McGregor in a boxing ring. What a bizarre time to be alive.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is anyone actually excited for this fight?

Dont get me wrong I'm a fan of big fights, and this is BIG. But its also just a big money grab by both guys. Its a circus. Two guys making a boat load of money with a joke of a fight. The closer this fight gets the less I care, and the more it seems inevitable that Conor is just going to look like a retard out there when he struggles to even hit Floyd. I think Conors image takes a big hit here, it shouldn't because he's an MMA fighter taking on an all time GOAT Boxer in boxing. But Conor has so many Super fans who think he's the GOAtiest GOAT who ever GOATed. When he gets thoroughly outclassed for round after round those fans will turn on him.



Zydeco said:


> Have you seen any of Floyd's fights in the last 20 years? Floyd will win this fight but to be honest it sounds like your colleague has made a much safer bet than you have. If there's an early KO, it'll be Conor stopping Floyd. If Floyd gets the stoppage (which he could easily fail to do), it won't be until the later rounds when he's figured Conor's movement and angles out.
> 
> Floyd is way too conservative a fighter to go for the finish in the first 2 rounds. There's not a chance in hell Floyd stops him before the 6th at the earliest.


The thing with that is he's basically fighting a tomato can. Conor might be a good striker for MMA standards, but in straight up boxing there is such a skill disparity between these two that I'm actually amazed its a sanctioned fight. Floyd went to decision with a group of the best boxers of his era. This is probably the easiest fight Floyds had in two decades.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Is anyone actually excited for this fight?


I genuinely am. It's a shameless cash grab and sheer spectacle but I am a sucker for big events like this. I have no dog in the fight so I am just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.

Make no mistake though, yes Conor's doing it for the payday but he's not just going to coast on the night, he'll go in there and attempt to take Floyd's head off. Whether he'll be able to do that or not is anyone's guess but he'll at least give it a go.

The one thing that sorta makes this slightly intriguing for me is the discrepancy in age between the two. Conor is right in the middle of his fighting prime, while Floyd is approaching 41 and hasn't fought in two years. No matter how dedicated and skillful you're father time shows mercy for nobody. It's possible Floyd has declined enough to the point where his reflexes might fail him and Conor will shock the world.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> I genuinely am. It's a shameless cash grab and sheer spectacle but I am a sucker for big events like this. I have no dog in the fight so I am just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.
> 
> Make no mistake though, yes Conor's doing it for the payday but he's not just going to coast on the night, he'll go in there and attempt to take Floyd's head off. Whether he'll be able to do that or not is anyone's guess but he'll at least give it a go.
> 
> The one thing that sorta makes this slightly intriguing for me is the discrepancy in age between the two. Conor is right in the middle of his fighting prime, while Floyd is approaching 41 and hasn't fought in two years. No matter how dedicated and skillful you're father time shows mercy for nobody. It's possible Floyd has declined enough to the point where his reflexes might fail him and Conor will shock the world.


I cant see it happening. Father time or not Floyd is an all time great, Conor is absolute nobody, plum average boxer.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I cant see it happening. Father time or not Floyd is an all time great, Conor is absolute nobody, plum average boxer.


Roy Jones Jr. is an all time great and that hasn't stopped him from being knocked out by multiple mediocre boxers. Once father time catches up to you that greatness can't stop your reflexes and speed from declining. The mind might still be there but that body can't comply. Now granted, Floyd doesn't rely as much on them as Roy did but that's still not going to change the fact that one day he'll be much slower and less agile as usual.

Just look at what happened to Bernard Hopkins. He stuck around for so long that he literally got knocked out of the ring.

And Conor isn't nobody. He's an extremely gifted fighter with excellent power and tremendous athleticism. He's more than dangerous enough to cause a splash IF the stars align on Saturday night.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> Roy Jones Jr. is an all time great and that hasn't stopped him from being knocked out by multiple mediocre boxers. Once father time catches up to you that greatness can't stop your reflexes and speed from declining. The mind might still be there but that body can't comply. Now granted, Floyd doesn't rely as much on them as Roy did but that's still not going to change the fact that one day he'll be much slower and less agile as usual.
> 
> Just look at what happened to Bernard Hopkins. He stuck around for so long that he literally got knocked out of the ring.
> 
> And Conor isn't nobody. He's an extremely gifted fighter with excellent power and tremendous athleticism. He's more than dangerous enough to cause a splash IF the stars align on Saturday night.


There's a difference between pushing 50 and 41 though. Floyds also one of if not the greatest defensive boxer of all time. He's made elite level boxers look silly his whole career.

In straight up boxing Conor is an absolute nobody. What he does that makes MMA fighters look like bums is just the absolute basics of boxing. His power is overrated as well, all his sparring partners for this fight have said so. And that makes sense as Conor is a far superior striker than most MMA fighters. He's KOing everyone in MMA with power and the sheer fact that most MMA fighters can't box to save their lives.


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

It's amazing how everyone here is either unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, or with one of them, or they've all just simply let others dictate to them how they should feel about the outcome of this fight. 

Conor will snipe Floyd from his usual MMA distance (while staying out of Floyd's reach, given Conor's reach advantage) without landing much clean, but doing enough to make Floyd uncomfortable (punching his arms, shoulders, etc.) When Floyd closes the distance (which he will necessarily need to do, because Conor will be attacking Floyd from outside of Floyd's reach) Conor clinches _immediately_ and completely bullies him in the clinch. Will probably end up being deducted some points due to pushing the limits of what you're allowed to do in a boxing clinch (this won't matter, as Conor isn't there to win a decision.) He will drag, pull, and make Floyd carry his weight in the clinch, and wear him down. We'll see a form of the thai clinch applied, as he did in sparring vs Paulie, and as Floyd himself has done, as has AJ against Klitschko. Conor's experience battling for underhooks, controlling his opponent's arms, knowledge of greco roman wrestling, muay thai, etc., will make him far stronger in the clinch than any boxer. Conor will KO him in round 3 in a similar fashion to how AJ KO'd Klitschko - an uppercut on the breakaway from a clinch after Floyd has his head held down.

This will take away what Floyd is best at - his ability to play defense & quickly counter his opponent's attacks, and his boxing ability at close range.

I challenge anyone to come up with anything that Floyd can do to be successful against this gameplan. Be precise.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

_*FIGHT WEEEEEEEEK BABY *_


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

ForPress said:


> It's amazing how everyone here is either unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, or with one of them, or they've all just simply let others dictate to them how they should feel about the outcome of this fight.
> 
> Conor will snipe Floyd from his usual MMA distance (while staying out of Floyd's reach, given Conor's reach advantage) without landing much clean, but doing enough to make Floyd uncomfortable (punching his arms, shoulders, etc.) When Floyd closes the distance (which he will necessarily need to do, because Conor will be attacking Floyd from outside of Floyd's reach) Conor clinches _immediately_ and completely bullies him in the clinch. Will probably end up being deducted some points due to pushing the limits of what you're allowed to do in a boxing clinch (this won't matter, as Conor isn't there to win a decision.) He will drag, pull, and make Floyd carry his weight in the clinch, and wear him down. We'll see a form of the thai clinch applied, as he did in sparring vs Paulie, and as Floyd himself has done, as has AJ against Klitschko. Conor's experience battling for underhooks, controlling his opponent's arms, knowledge of greco roman wrestling, muay thai, etc., will make him far stronger in the clinch than any boxer. Conor will KO him in round 3 in a similar fashion to how AJ KO'd Klitschko - an uppercut on the breakaway from a clinch after Floyd has his head held down.
> 
> ...


Your point about the clinching would be great if clinches in boxing weren't separated almost immediately. Plus, Floyd isn't some out of shape MMA slob that tires after 2-3 rounds, come on now. It's CONOR who has the history of gassing out due to the power he puts in his punches.

Also, when Floyd goes in for the attack, Conor will have to either box or clinch as you say, Floyd will definitely have a counter for his boxing because he's Floyd Mayweather and he'll have options to counter the clinching as well - punching the body in the clinch (tiring out Conor slowly), punching out of the clinch (because Floyd is quick enough and Conor's head will be open when he goes for a clinch) or moving off to the side for a second attack.

What you say does sound promising, would love for it to happen, but Floyd is proven in this environment. Conor is not. It's like people have forgotten who Floyd Mayweather actually is. Fairytales do happen in fighting but not of this magnitude. This isn't Rocky.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Just me or has the buzz for this declined significantly since the tour ?

Doesn't feel as big a deal.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

Flay said:


> Your point about the clinching would be great if clinches in boxing weren't separated almost immediately. Plus, Floyd isn't some out of shape MMA slob that tires after 2-3 rounds, come on now. It's CONOR who has the history of gassing out due to the power he puts in his punches.
> 
> Also, when Floyd goes in for the attack, Conor will have to either box or clinch as you say, Floyd will definitely have a counter for his boxing because he's Floyd Mayweather and he'll have options to counter the clinching as well - punching the body in the clinch (tiring out Conor slowly), punching out of the clinch (because Floyd is quick enough and Conor's head will be open when he goes for a clinch) or moving off to the side for a second attack. He may even receive a few warnings or point deductions, but he won't be trying to win a decision anyways.
> 
> What you say does sound promising, would love for it to happen, but Floyd is proven in this environment. Conor is not. It's like people have forgotten who Floyd Mayweather actually is. Fairytales do happen in fighting but not of this magnitude. This isn't Rocky.


The ref for this fight (Robert Byrd) is someone who is known for making guys fight out of the clinch, instead of just immediately breaking them up. Conor should have time to rough him up, but the idea is to primarily use the clinch to smother Floyd's counter attack as he tries to close the distance.

Floyd is very skilled in the clinch against other boxers. Not to diminish his clinch skills and his craftiness, but the clinch knowledge someone who has trained in wrestling and muay thai possesses is far more advanced - from how to control the opponent's arms using double underhooks or over/under, to striking, to wearing then down by making them carry your weight. Not to mention that Conor will also have a strength and weight advantage.

And as I said, I have no doubt that he will push the limits of what he is allowed to do. He won't kick or knee him, but he will pull and drag on Floyd, and even have him in sort of a thai clinch where he pulls and holds his head down with one arm, and hits him with the other just before he lets go. Floyd has done this quite a bit, and AJ did it to Klitschko when he KO'd him. He may even receive a few warnings or point deductions, but that's fine, as he won't be looking to win a decision anyways.

On a related note, there's more sharp money on Conor than some may have expected. Some of it came in a few weeks ago, and some came in within the last few hours/days, as a couple of respected pros have put money on him. One of the sportsbooks wanted to make Floyd a -475 favorite but declined to do so, and instead kept him at -450, because a highly respected sharp took Conor at +425. I think people who have actually studied the two fighters and understand the approach each will take, knows Conor has a much better shot than the experts are giving him. Sharps seem fairly split on this fight.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

ForPress said:


> The ref for this fight (Robert Byrd) is someone who is known for making guys fight out of the clinch, instead of just immediately breaking them up. Conor should have time to rough him up, but the idea is to primarily use the clinch to smother Floyd's counter attack as he tries to close the distance.
> 
> Floyd is very skilled in the clinch against other boxers. Not to diminish his clinch skills and his craftiness, but the clinch knowledge someone who has trained in wrestling and muay thai possesses is far more advanced - from how to control the opponent's arms using double underhooks or over/under, to striking, to wearing then down by making them carry your weight. Not to mention that Conor will also have a strength and weight advantage.
> 
> ...


I don't believe Byrd would let Conor manipulate Floyd's arms in a clinch, which is the only way Conor could gets any bit success. A top lock leaves his body open and gets him in trouble. He also gets in trouble with a bottom lock. An underhook just nullifies the fight. And just because others have done it successfully in the past, doesn't mean he will. You were talking about world champion boxers. One of which is his opponent. Hey, I guess guys like Pacquiao, Cotto and Canelo simply overlooked this blueprint. 

Besides all that, Conor isn't really a wrestling/thai clinch specialist. From what we've seen, he's a MMA boxer with unorthodox kicks thrown in there sometimes. He might know basics but there's a difference between practising it against partners in the gym and performing it against Floyd Mayweather in a real boxing fight when you've never had a boxing fight.

Long story short, I think you overrate what he can do in the clinch with the time given. He won't be allowed to throw or trip Floyd which would actually make him tired as opposed to just getting moved around a bit. He can only hold for so long before getting warned/DQ'ed.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Seneca said:


> _*FIGHT WEEEEEEEEK BABY *_


Saturday, so far yet so close. :thirst


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

Flay said:


> I don't believe Byrd would let Conor manipulate Floyd's arms in a clinch, which is the only way Conor could gets any bit success. A top lock leaves his body open and gets him in trouble. He also gets in trouble with a bottom lock. An underhook just nullifies the fight. And just because others have done it successfully in the past, doesn't mean he will. You were talking about world champion boxers. One of which is his opponent. Hey, I guess guys like Pacquiao, Cotto and Canelo simply overlooked this blueprint.
> 
> Besides all that, Conor isn't really a wrestling/thai clinch specialist. From what we've seen, he's a MMA boxer with unorthodox kicks thrown in there sometimes. He might know basics but there's a difference between practising it against partners in the gym and performing it against Floyd Mayweather in a real boxing fight when you've never had a boxing fight.
> 
> Long story short, I think you overrate what he can do in the clinch with the time given. He won't be allowed to throw or trip Floyd which would actually make him tired as opposed to just getting moved around a bit. He can only hold for so long before getting warned/DQ'ed.


Controlling the arms in the clinch is well within the rules. Floyd himself has done it. The amount of time he has in the clinch isn't as important as using the clinch to smother Floyd's counter attack. There will be opportunities for Conor to crack him on the breakaway from the clinch.

Conor has been training all of the different disciplines, including wrestling and muay thai, for over a decade now. It's almost impossible for him not to have a massive advantage in the clinch against a boxer, whose knowledge of the clinch isn't anywhere near as deep. 

The boxers you mentioned didn't overlook this blueprint, they just didn't have the physical attributes or grappling experience to implement it.

As I said, he likely wouldn't mind being warned or even having a couple of points taken away, as he doesn't intend to try and win a decision. As far as being DQ'd, that won't happen as long as he doesn't do something truly egregious like kick him, knee him, smash him with a vicious and blatant elbow, etc. If this hyped up contest were to end in a DQ, it would completely turn any of the new casual fans away from the sport after spending $100.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cliffy said:


> Just me or has the buzz for this declined significantly since the tour ?
> 
> Doesn't feel as big a deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Should be in full hype come the final press conference and weigh ins


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

ForPress said:


> Controlling the arms in the clinch is well within the rules. Floyd himself has done it. The amount of time he has in the clinch isn't as important as using the clinch to smother Floyd's counter attack. There will be opportunities for Conor to crack him on the breakaway from the clinch.
> 
> Conor has been training all of the different disciplines, including wrestling and muay thai, for over a decade now. It's almost impossible for him not to have a massive advantage in the clinch against a boxer, whose knowledge of the clinch isn't anywhere near as deep.
> 
> ...


So Pacquiao, Cotto, Canelo, Marquez etc. were just physically weak or inept at grappling? I don't buy that at all. The reason that type of fight isn't fought is because it's largely unsuccessful. There's little power from punching someone from the grapple. Plus it's not as simple as 'clinch Floyd and his counter punching disappears'. The rest of the round that is not in the clinch he'll have to box. Conor is also not some grappling god. He's a good, maybe even great MMA boxer but we've never seen him be an expert grappler.

What I expect will happen is he'll picked off from a distance at the start because Floyd is quick enough and can move well enough to do that despite the range difference then once he smells blood he'll go in for the kill. This fight doesn't hinge on the clinch, it hinges on the boxing. That's what got Conor to the dance. Clinching will play a small part in his fight if at all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ForPress said:


> It's amazing how everyone here is either unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, or with one of them, or they've all just simply let others dictate to them how they should feel about the outcome of this fight.
> 
> Conor will snipe Floyd from his usual MMA distance (while staying out of Floyd's reach, given Conor's reach advantage) without landing much clean, but doing enough to make Floyd uncomfortable (punching his arms, shoulders, etc.) When Floyd closes the distance (which he will necessarily need to do, because Conor will be attacking Floyd from outside of Floyd's reach) Conor clinches _immediately_ and completely bullies him in the clinch. Will probably end up being deducted some points due to pushing the limits of what you're allowed to do in a boxing clinch (this won't matter, as Conor isn't there to win a decision.) He will drag, pull, and make Floyd carry his weight in the clinch, and wear him down. We'll see a form of the thai clinch applied, as he did in sparring vs Paulie, and as Floyd himself has done, as has AJ against Klitschko. Conor's experience battling for underhooks, controlling his opponent's arms, knowledge of greco roman wrestling, muay thai, etc., will make him far stronger in the clinch than any boxer. Conor will KO him in round 3 in a similar fashion to how AJ KO'd Klitschko - an uppercut on the breakaway from a clinch after Floyd has his head held down.
> 
> ...













DOes this fucking look like a proper muay thai clinch? Dont go around telling other people they unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, where its clear your just talking out of your ass like a fraud. \

And AJ didn't knock out Wlad from a muy thair clinch lmfao, he went for a hook Wlad ducked then AJ came back with an uppercut. 

If Conor comes out with the game plan exactly as you predicted and wins, then fair paly to you. But judging from the number of posts you have, you'll fucking disappear after the fight is over


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Maidana already tried to fight off the clinch with Floyd, swarming him with punches, driving Floyd to the ropes and trying to wear him down through clinches and flurrys, but Floyd still managed to win that fight over Marcos Maidana and also the rematch. 
Mayweather is still the type of boxer that will dodge a 3, 4 or 5 punch combination with his back against the ropes in a close-distance situation. He is still the guy that can pivot his way off the ropes while effectively protecting his chin and body. Mayweather has some slick parry and counter skills, head movement and footwork that allows him to go in and out of the fight and control the distance. Spraying and praying punches off the clinch won't do shit against Floyd. If Conor wants to beat Floyd, he'll have to outpace Maywather and he probably won't be able to pull that shit off.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone predict what time the actual fight will be on? Don't really want to watch the undercard.


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

Flay said:


> So Pacquiao, Cotto, Canelo, Marquez etc. were just physically weak or inept at grappling? I don't buy that at all. The reason that type of fight isn't fought is because it's largely unsuccessful. There's little power from punching someone from the grapple. Plus it's not as simple as 'clinch Floyd and his counter punching disappears'. The rest of the round that is not in the clinch he'll have to box. Conor is also not some grappling god. He's a good, maybe even great MMA boxer but we've never seen him be an expert grappler.
> 
> What I expect will happen is he'll picked off from a distance at the start because Floyd is quick enough and can move well enough to do that despite the range difference then once he smells blood he'll go in for the kill. This fight doesn't hinge on the clinch, it hinges on the boxing. That's what got Conor to the dance. Clinching will play a small part in his fight if at all.


Of course they were inept grapplers. All boxers are when compared to people who have extensively trained in grappling.

There are plenty of opportunities for huge shots from the clinch, and especially during the breakaway from the clinch. Study some of Floyd's past fights, or an even better and more recent example, AJ vs Klitschko.

Conor will be fighting from his usual MMA distance (which is much longer than any of Floyd's opponents have done) and will be in his in and out karate stance, where he'll use that right hand to try to throw off Floyd's timing and to block the jabbing lane and disguise his left hand. How exactly will Floyd pick him off from the outside, when Conor will be standing outside of his reach? Despite Floyd's amazing footwork, exceptional head movement, great defense, lightning quick reflexes, superb pull counters, vicious check hooks, and everything else that makes him a great boxer, his entry into his shots has never been impressive. It has always been very flat. That distance that Conor will keep will be something entirely new, as even the two guys he has fought throughout his career that had a reach advantage, never really utilized it because they boxed him at normal boxing range. His entire defense and his counter attack is dependent on his opponents boxing him within his reach. Go back and watch his fights, especially against De La Hoya and Diego Corrales, who had a reach advantage over him. They boxed him at close range.

He will necessarily have to close the distance at some point, and his counter attack will be immediately smothered in the clinch.


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

Seneca said:


> DOes this fucking look like a proper muay thai clinch? Dont go around telling other people they unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, where its clear your just talking out of your ass like a fraud. \
> 
> And AJ didn't knock out Wlad from a muy thair clinch lmfao, he went for a hook Wlad ducked then AJ came back with an uppercut.
> 
> If Conor comes out with the game plan exactly as you predicted and wins, then fair paly to you. But judging from the number of posts you have, you'll fucking disappear after the fight is over


You should learn to read more carefully. I said it was similar to a thai clinch, because he uses his hand to hold the opponent's head down and will then unleash an uppercut as he lets go. AJ did something similar, although not inside the clinch. He held Klitchko's head in place with his left hand before he landed the uppercut. In Conor's case, he hit Paulie with a right hook. Also, that's not the moment in sparring I was referring to. It should be obvious that I was referring to the moment where the knock down occurs.










He will be doing that a lot during the fight.

I can guarantee you that Conor will be using this gameplan. It revolves around all of the advantages that he has in this fight: reach, size, strength, and grappling/clinch.


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Maidana already tried to fight off the clinch with Floyd, swarming him with punches, driving Floyd to the ropes and trying to wear him down through clinches and flurrys, but Floyd still managed to win that fight over Marcos Maidana and also the rematch.
> Mayweather is still the type of boxer that will dodge a 3, 4 or 5 punch combination with his back against the ropes in a close-distance situation. He is still the guy that can pivot his way off the ropes while effectively protecting his chin and body. Mayweather has some slick parry and counter skills, head movement and footwork that allows him to go in and out of the fight and control the distance. Spraying and praying punches off the clinch won't do shit against Floyd. If Conor wants to beat Floyd, he'll have to outpace Maywather and he probably won't be able to pull that shit off.


Maidana did a lot of clinching, but outside of that, he boxed Floyd within Floyd's reach pretty much the entire time, which gave Floyd plenty of opportunities to counter and find his way back into the fight. You can't box him within conventional boxing range.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

ForPress said:


> Of course they were inept grapplers. All boxers are when compared to people who have extensively trained in grappling.
> 
> There are plenty of opportunities for huge shots from the clinch, and especially during the breakaway from the clinch. Study some of Floyd's past fights, or an even better and more recent example, AJ vs Klitschko.
> 
> ...


:kobe 

You're talking about Mayweather like he's some hot-blooded swarmer, which can't be further from the truth. There are way more chances that most jabs and 1-2's Conor throws to Floyd's way will get slipped or will not really bother Floyd, causing McGregor to close in first. I guarantee you that Conor will overextend his punches trying to catch Mayweather's head. Do you think that a fighter like Floyd will try to risk his gameplan because he struggles a little with the distance? Fuck no. He'll bait Conor into trying to outbox him and McGregor will buy into that shit, and get punished for it.


----------



## ForPress (Aug 20, 2017)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> :kobe
> 
> *You're talking about Mayweather like he's some hot-blooded swarmer*, which can't be further from the truth. There are way more chances that most jabs and 1-2's Conor throws to Floyd's way will get slipped or will not really bother Floyd, causing McGregor to close in first. I guarantee you that Conor will overextend his punches trying to catch Mayweather's head. Do you think that a fighter like Floyd will try to risk his gameplan because he struggles a little with the distance? Fuck no. He'll bait Conor into trying to outbox him and McGregor will buy into that shit, and get punished for it.


Not at all, but his defense and his attack is all dependent on his opponents boxing him within his range. Take a look at his past fights, especially against southpaws. Against southpaws, he doesn't use his Philly shell and his pull counters. Instead, he generally uses a high guard, mixed in with a low crouch stance which he utilizes to draw out an attack from his opponent, and then he counters with a quick lead right, jab, or hook. He also likes to control his opponent's right hand, by pawing/pushing down on it or pushing it towards the other hand. These are all concepts he uses extensively against southpaws, and they require for him to be in conventional boxing range for them to work.

Conor is a counter punching long southpaw. He's not going to close in at all, and because of his reach, he won't need to. Get that thought out of your head right now. He knows that Floyd will have the massive advantage at that distance, and he won't "buy into that shit." He will be content to snipe from the outside and punish Floyd's shoulders, arms, and most importantly his injury prone hands, while staying out of his reach, wearing him down, and looking for an opening.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He has a two inch reach advantage :lmao 






And that still wasn't anything resembling a Muay Thai clinc hat all in the earlier post.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have been following the McGregor-Mayweather thing from a few days and I must say, regardless of what happens in the actual fight, Conor has already won. He is going to make four times the money he makes in brutal UFC fights and gets a chance to be in one of the most hyped matches of this century. Secondly, he is man enough to go for a proper boxing match. Floyd should made the fight a bit more interesting by allowing elbows or using 4 ounce gloves. 

Its interesting that Floyd says "I had to give the fans what they wanted". He didn't give the fans anything, McGregor is the one who agreed to enter his world, otherwise it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lariatoh! said:


> Anyone predict what time the actual fight will be on? Don't really want to watch the undercard.


Probably between 11pm-12am eastern.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fatherhood really suits Conor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900114085555052544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900119953646403584


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor always seem like hes about to fuck everyone up the week of the fight. 202, 205 189 hahahaha


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That final press conference was really subdued. It felt like to me that Floyd was really being sincere and soaking it all up because he realises this will be the last time he ever fights. Either that, or he's a superb actor.

Dat WBC belt though :mj4


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> That final press conference was really subdued. It felt like to me that Floyd was really being sincere and soaking it all up because he realises this will be the last time he ever fights. Either that, or he's a superb actor.
> 
> Dat WBC belt though :mj4


The other earlier press conferences were over the top so not really surprised this was a dud. 

But here's the burning question, will Conor last longer in the ring than Floyd's eating of that Whopper. I say yes.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Can a Karate fighter (Connor) beat a boxer (Floyd) IN BOXING?

The answer is NO. Its boxing not karate.

Bruce Lee vs Ali in boxing Ali wins.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Jackie Chan vs Mike Tyson in boxing. TYSON WINS.











vs










Lock the thread no reason to discuss further.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Can a Karate fighter (Connor) beat a boxer (Floyd) IN BOXING?
> 
> The answer is NO. Its boxing not karate.
> 
> Bruce Lee vs Ali in boxing Ali wins.


Conor is a mixed martial artist, not a karate fighter.

You're also missing the whole theme of Conor's approach to this fight. He's not intending on boxing Floyd. He's intending on finding a way to circumvent the art of boxing while working within the Queensbury rule set. He's not going to come out there with a narrow stance and try to shoulder roll everything. In fact, don't be surprised if he comes out with a capoeira stance and low hands. This fight may be under boxing rules but don't expect McGregor to fight anything like a traditional boxer.

My money's on Mayweather but evolutions of an art form always come from the outside. Boxing is a beautiful art form, but like with every fighting system, there are holes to be exploited. Whether Conor can figure out what those holes are, exploit them and remain within the rule set is a different story. McGregor might not have the traditional boxing skills that Mayweather has but that doesn't matter. He'll look to take elements from the other martial arts he practices and work them into a gameplan to show Floyd something he hasn't seen before. 

Like I said, my money is on Floyd, but I've doubted McGregor too many times in the past to count him out. The man can fight. He's not going to be a headless chicken in there like so many seem to believe.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just watched Ariel Helwani interview Floyd Mayweather Jr. in his strip club at 4am. So surreal.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> I just watched Ariel Helwani interview Floyd Mayweather Jr. in his strip club at 4am. So surreal.


The best part was when Floyd didn't know what the word "nostalgic" meant and Ariel had to reword the question. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> The best part was when Floyd didn't know what the word "nostalgic" meant and Ariel had to reword the question. :lol


Floyd can be a little dense at times :lol

What do you make of him claiming Conor's struggling with the weight? Seems a little weird considering how easily he made 155lbs for the Alvarez fight. Could just be mind games I suppose.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900749035568586753
:lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Floyd can be a little dense at times :lol
> 
> What do you make of him claiming Conor's struggling with the weight? Seems a little weird considering how easily he made 155lbs for the Alvarez fight. Could just be mind games I suppose.


Probably nonsense to be honest. Conor never even missed weight at 145. Hard to believe making 154 for the biggest fight of his life would be a struggle. 

There's something so definite about the way Conor and Kavanagh are talking about this. At times I feel myself drawn into the possibility that they're about to crack this puzzle. I'm trying to stay objective but there's something in the air that suggests that something special is about to happen. I can't deny that living in Ireland surely plays a factor in that though. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Man, that mic'd up staredown gave me chills. :mark


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Is anyone really believing that Floyd is going to come out of the gate and actually go after Conor? I'm really hoping he does, because then I give Conor a great chance of sparking him. I'm not buying it for a second though. Floyd doesn't give a fuck about "paying back the fans for the Pacquiao fight". All that talk is just to sell a few more PPVs. We all know how Floyd is going to fight this fight. He'll be as conservative as my Nana on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Floyd can be a little dense at times :lol
> 
> What do you make of him claiming Conor's struggling with the weight? Seems a little weird considering how easily he made 155lbs for the Alvarez fight. Could just be mind games I suppose.


Lol and how the fuck would Floyd know what's going on with Conor's weight cut. Just throw shit out of his mouth and onto the wall and seeing which idiots belive him now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lol and how the fuck would Floyd know what's going on with Conor's weight cut.


Artem's on his payroll. :evil


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Artem's on his payroll. :evil


Can't believe Ariel waited four hours to get into that strip club for an interview. 







Not that's *HARDWORK* and *DEDICATION *


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Artem's on his payroll. :evil


How dare you mock the greatest combat athlete to ever walk the planet.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> How dare you mock the greatest combat athlete to ever walk the planet.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lol and how the fuck would Floyd know what's going on with Conor's weight cut. Just throw shit out of his mouth and onto the wall and seeing which idiots belive him now.


Well the entire build to this fight has just been the two of them dribbling shit. The utter drivel from Conors camp is more nonsense that I've ever heard from any fighter for just one fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


>


Dem angles... kada


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well the entire build to this fight has just been the two of them dribbling shit. The utter drivel from Conors camp is more nonsense that I've ever heard from any fighter for just one fight.


Like what? Are you talking about The paulie situation?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dana White's First Take and Undisputed interviews:









Stephen A. Smith says Mayweather losing this fight to McGregor would be catastrophically bad for boxing:






Roy Jones Jr. shares his thoughts:






Skip and Shannon's shenanigans:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Like what? Are you talking about The paulie situation?


Just everything. The Paulie nonsense. The absurdity of proclaiming he'll KO Floyd in one round, calling GGG and Camelot bums, etc. It's all put me off Conor because he's just come across like an ignorant douche.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Just everything. The Paulie nonsense. The absurdity of proclaiming he'll KO Floyd in one round, calling GGG and Camelot bums, etc. It's all put me off Conor because he's just come across like an ignorant douche.


Fair enough, he's not everyone's cup of tea.

Only thing is this is the EXACT shit Conor has said since his inception at UFC, saying outlandish shit. So it's kinda surprising people are turned off by him now, do people expect him to be humble now since hes going over to boxing?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Fair enough, he's not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> Only thing is this is the EXACT shit Conor has said since his inception at UFC, saying outlandish shit. So it's kinda surprising people are turned off by him now, do people expect him to be humble now since hes going over to boxing?


I like Conor in MMA, I'm a big Conor fan prior to all this and have loved the McGregor circus in the UFC.

The big difference for me, in this situation, from where I'm standing is there's a huge difference between saying you'll clown someone like Alvarez who has bum fight level boxing and saying you'll clown Floyd who is one of the all time Greats in boxing. I find it beyond ridiculous for Conor to be talking this level of shit about Floyd and how the fight will go. Dont get me wrong, Conor saying he's going to be humiliated by Floyd does no one any favours, I get that. But its just ridiculous, like the gif in your sig, thats what Floyd does to elite level boxers who have trained just boxing their entire lives. Floyds made his career by being untouchable against high level boxers.

And then to talk shit about Canelo and GGG as well, those two guys would straight up murder Conor in under a round. Conors almost lucky here that Floyd is a defensive boxer rather than a straight up destroyer of worlds. But Golovkin would flatten Conor so quickly and so brutally.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fair enough. 

















Paulie look like he about to cry here


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am kinda surprised Showtime haven't removed Paulie from the broadcast yet. His actions this week haven't exactly been very professional.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Whatever brings in more viewers I guess. He hasn't gone completel off the fucking rails....yet. Although wonder what hes actually going to say during beroadcast at fight night


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope he becomes invisible. Nothing more annoying than the idea of JBL-esque shit tier heel commentating during the biggest boxing fight ever.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

So stoked for this fight tomorrow night. I hope it's exciting, though it has a chance to be underwhelming. I choose to be optimistic.

Hopefully I won't have any issues with the live stream, but there's going to be a lot of people using those links so we'll see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My favorite parto f the pre fight stuff.... Weigh ins. Starting soon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just ordered it now on PPV. $100 ain't going to make me or break me, so why the hell not. Not even a boxing or UFC fan. Just tuning into see complete and utter craziness and disaster. Nor do I care who wins.

:mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, McGregor is going to get absolutely murdered.

Can't wait.

Feel sorry for you Americans, the fight is only like £20 here.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can someone please get, Conor, a Red Bull? His energy levels seem pretty low.

What the fuck was that noise at 0:29? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE GLITZ AND GLAMOUR HAS PASSED.......*




























*ALL THAT REMAINS IS THE THROWDOWN!!!!!!*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Conor looks nervous. He also looks drained to all hell. He'll probably re-hydrate to about 170 on fight night though. Not that it would help a single bit, but still.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree with Paul George, Mayweather is going to school the fuck outta McGregor and i feel sorry for anyone who thinks otherwise. :shitstorm

I also couldn't care less about this fight... Now the undercard has some intriguing bouts :avit:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I am kinda surprised Showtime haven't removed Paulie from the broadcast yet. His actions this week haven't exactly been very professional.


Why would they remove him? Hasn't Conor been taking shots at Showtime? Of course they will want a commentator shitting on him during the fight, lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dragonballfan said:


> I agree with Paul George, Mayweather is going to school the fuck outta McGregor and i feel sorry for anyone who thinks otherwise. :shitstorm
> 
> I also couldn't care less about this fight... Now the undercard has some intriguing bouts :avit:


Anyone can have their own opinon on how the fight goes down, jsut dont scream FIX if Conor pulls it off. Tha'ts directed to you. 






My final prediction - Mayweather by UD


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Seneca said:


> Anyone can have their own opinon on how the fight goes down, jsut dont scream FIX if Conor pulls it off. Tha'ts directed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh if it happens I won't cry about it as I could care less about either fighter, will probably catch highlights of this fight on Sunday


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I can't wait for this fight...

...to be done, over and not talked about anymore


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd like Conor to win.

Simply because of the shitstorm it would cause. 8*D


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

I imagine it will end up being a bit of a farce. Can't wait for it to be all over.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gainn said:


> I'd like Conor to win.
> 
> Simply because of the shitstorm it would cause. 8*D


Me too, shockwaves around the world. No one will ever stop talking about this fight if he doesit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gainn said:


> I'd like Conor to win.
> 
> Simply because of the shitstorm it would cause. 8*D


Same reasons as you.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Mayweather has more at stake than Conor. If Conor wins "boxing" is gonna lose its credibility for good.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't believe we're finally here. I'm taking Floyd by unanimous decision but I'd love nothing more than to be wrong. I firmly believe that this fight isn't the farce that boxing elitists are pretending it is. They say anyone who gives Conor a shot doesn't know anything about boxing. I say anyone who counts him out doesn't know anything about Conor McGregor.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

If Conor didn't show that he was human against Nate Diaz then my brain probably would've been inclined to give him an even shot. Alas, even the great ones have a weakness. Except Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well here we are. Setting my alarm for ~4.30am (UK - that should be ok? right?)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Feel bad for all you UK folks waking up for this fight, you guys are real troopers (Y)









By the wya anyone saw Oscar De La Hoya's tweet? He might be on another coke binge


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900894479066042368




Figure4Leglock said:


> Mayweather has more at stake than Conor. If Conor wins "boxing" is gonna lose its credibility for good.


This is the narrative that is being spun by a lot of people parroting each other in the vain hopes of sounding clever. But boxing has WAAAAAAAAAY bigger problems than one of its greats coming out of retirement and getting beat by someone he shouldn't even be in the ring with.

Boxing has been fucking itself in the arse and face simultaneously for years now. The different multiple and often no-name champions across the same divisions as well as the constant accusations of fight-fixing is what has damaged boxing's credibility, not Conor winning (as unlikely as that probably is).

The next biggest fight of the year after Joshua/Klitschko is Canelo/GGG but try and find a casual who gives a fuck about that. Who are the champions other than GGG and the heavyweights anyway? Where are the personalities? Where are the exciting match-ups? 

If anything, the sport needs some glamour and controversy now more than ever and Mayweather/McGregor are providing it. A Conor victory won't tarnish the sport as there are plenty of excuses or explanations. 

What could damage boxing a little is if it is a terribly boring fight, but Conor doesn't really do boring fights. Even a first round one-punch KO for either fighter wouldn't damage boxing. 

I think what I'm trying to say is, Conor winning didn't screw boxing. Boxing screwed boxing.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901211898657427457
:sodone


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Floyd easy here. Wouldent be surprised if it's a knockout under five minutes. It's a boxing match. Not a MMA fight. Boxing is a complicated art form. I just can't see Connor grasping the sport in what months at best. It feels like Connor is arrogant. And the cocky heel. And Mayweather is the babyface hero lol. In any case I don't see this going the distance. This ain't a boxing match, it's a spectacle.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Feel bad for all you UK folks waking up for this fight, you guys are real troopers (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think i'm going to a mates house to watch it. Will be a long night.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Might check the result tomorrow, if I can be arsed. Will be very glad when this shitshow is over...


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

"Conor McGregor is going to knock out Floyd Mayweather tonight."

I want to believe! :mark


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know the start time i.e the first bell?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


> Does anyone know the start time i.e the first bell?


I was checking earlier and the best I could find was about 4am for Irish/British time. Fuck knows with these jokers though.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anark said:


> I was checking earlier and the best I could find was about 4am for Irish/British time. Fuck knows with these jokers though.


I don't mind getting up earlier for the entrances, but I do not want to see video packages or anything taped.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Shaun_27 said:


> I don't mind getting up earlier for the entrances, but I do not want to see video packages or anything taped.


Very hard to make an accurate call on when the main event will happen. I'd guess around 5 but I'd get up at 4 just to be absolutely safe. A lot depends on how many knockouts there are on the undercard.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*SPOILER*: Mayweather wins another boring fight.

#1Star

- Vic


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Wonder if all the "Irish" people from England and America will stick with us if McGregor loses


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Where I can watch live stream of the fight online? It's not broadcasted in my country. If you don't want to post it here, just PM me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I only watch Boxing on occasion, but whenever I do, I always have a blast with it.

Been looking forward to this match for a few weeks now. You have a guy with an undefeated record ready to hit 50 and then you've got an MMA fighter that's never stepped foot in a boxing ring before. The whole concept of that to me is very intriguing, and I can't wait to see how the fight plays out. It could honestly go either way in terms of length, but I can't see Mayweather not winning. 

There's no way I'm staying up until 5am to watch this, but I'll probably wake up earlier than normal and watch it taped. Hoping I don't run in to any spoilers tomorrow, I'm avoiding in the internet entirely.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*EVERYONE WHO'S ASKING ABOUT THE TIMES!!!!*



> *LONDON/DUBLIN – BST/IST*
> 
> 10:00 p.m. T-MOBILE ARENA DOORS & FIRST FIGHT BEGINS
> 00:00 a.m. FOX & FOX DEPORTES PRELIMS BEGIN
> ...


http://mmauno.com/heres-time-floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor-will-actually-fight/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> *EVERYONE WHO'S ASKING ABOUT THE TIMES!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://mmauno.com/heres-time-floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor-will-actually-fight/


Thank you. 11PM it is for us, then. I was wondering what time I should tell my buddies to come over.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fucking 4am


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Maincard starts at 3 in the morning here in Sweden and I woke up at 6 in the morning today so its gonna be a rough night. Cant wait to see my fellow Swede Badou Jack and the mainevent will be insane. I put 5 grand down on Floyd. I rarely bet but this is easy money. There is no fucking way he loses.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CesaroSwing said:


> Wonder if all the "Irish" people from England and America will stick with us if McGregor loses


The ones who have come from a land beyond the wave will stand with Conor as they have stood with him since he beat Ronda Rousey at Wrestlemania or whatever it was.



Punkhead said:


> Where I can watch live stream of the fight online? It's not broadcasted in my country. If you don't want to post it here, just PM me.


I have no idea what the deal will be tonight with cheeky streams. It's possible they'll be loads and be quality enough to enjoy it, but also possible they'll be shit with so many people after them. Check out myfeed2all.eu and their boxing/ufc/wwe section for various link options.



The Fourth Wall said:


> I only watch Boxing on occasion, but whenever I do, I always have a blast with it.
> 
> Been looking forward to this match for a few weeks now. You have a guy with an undefeated record ready to hit 50 and then *you've got an MMA fighter that's never stepped foot in a boxing ring before*. The whole concept of that to me is very intriguing, and I can't wait to see how the fight plays out. It could honestly go either way in terms of length, but I can't see Mayweather not winning.
> 
> There's no way I'm staying up until 5am to watch this, but I'll probably wake up earlier than normal and watch it taped. Hoping I don't run in to any spoilers tomorrow, I'm avoiding in the internet entirely.


Conor won amateur boxing titles as a teenager. He started fighting as a boxer and then later got into MMA It's not new to him. Not that that is a huge difference that means anything against someone like Floyd, but there's no need to pretend that boxing is some new thing to Conor. It isn't.

He also won all his MMA fights with punches (pretty integral to boxing). He won one fight with a submission and two others via decision. All the others were via punches in some form or another. He knows how to box.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

£20 here which isn't too bad. Probably just gonna stay up all night for it, bout to be bouncing off the walls on caffeine :avit: 






:bird :whoo


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Anark said:


> I have no idea what the deal will be tonight with cheeky streams. It's possible they'll be loads and be quality enough to enjoy it, but also possible they'll be shit with so many people after them. Check out myfeed2all.eu and their boxing/ufc/wwe section for various link options.


Thanks. I guess some people will also stream it on Periscope, though the quality probably won't be great either.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> Wonder if all the "Irish" people from England and America will stick with us if McGregor loses


If I've learned anything about MMA fans it's that the second you lose you're dogmeat and they move on.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> Conor won amateur boxing titles as a teenager. He started fighting as a boxer and then later got into MMA It's not new to him. Not that that is a huge difference that means anything against someone like Floyd, but there's no need to pretend that boxing is some new thing to Conor. It isn't.
> 
> He also won all his MMA fights with punches (pretty integral to boxing). He won one fight with a submission and two others via decision. All the others were via punches in some form or another. He knows how to box.


I was more-so referring to the professional boxing side of things, he's never been in a huge boxing match like this. I didn't know that about him though, so that's really interesting.

I only know bits and pieces about Conor from what I've heard/seen. I don't watch UFC, so I'm going in pretty blind from what to expect from the guy, I just know he's a big name in UFC and primarily a UFC fighter.

Him having a bit of a background in amateur boxing adds a little more intrigue to me. With the way some articles describe Conor, you'd think he was never in any fight in his life.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Floyd has more to lose. If Conor loses, it's going to be a case of "of course he did, it's his first boxing match against an undefeated boxing icon". If Floyd loses, it's going to be a total embarrassment for him.

I'm pulling for Conor, but I'm a realist. Odds are not in his favor. If he pulled an upset, somehow, the internet is going to be crazy. If he loses, the match is just going to disappear and we'll all go back to our daily routine.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

adamclark52 said:


> If I've learned anything about MMA fans it's that the second you lose you're dogmeat and they move on.


Luckily we have loyal Irish heroes like Piersy Morgan


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To be fair, I'm looking forward to seeing Badou Jack vs. Nathan Cleverly, Gervonta Davis and the Miguel Cotto fight so should hopefully get me through the night ready for the McGregor/Mayweather fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

adamclark52 said:


> If I've learned anything about MMA fans it's that the second you lose you're dogmeat and they move on.


:silva:gsp

That's nonsense. Real MMA fans don't give a hoot about unbeaten records because it's virtually impossible to stay undefeated in the sport.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

adamclark52 said:


> If I've learned anything about MMA fans it's that the second you lose you're dogmeat and they move on.


Then you have literally learned nothing about MMA fans.

Conor lost last year, badly, via submission, to an opponent who started training for the fight with two weeks notice. He copped a load of shite for it, but nobody called him dogmeat and 'moved on'. Primarily because MMA fans probably understand fighting better than boxing fans.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I put 5 grand down on Floyd.


Jesus. Good luck.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Jesus. Good luck.


Yeah I'm kinda nervous. Thats a part of the money I'm saving up for buying an apartment.... But I cant see Floyd losing.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mayweather wins in a very unexciting, dancing around, no contact, decision.

Enjoy burning your money. Yall got played.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah I'm kinda nervous. Thats a part of the money I'm saving up for buying an apartment.... But I cant see Floyd losing.


How much do you get in Return? 

Good luck.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah I'm kinda nervous. Thats a part of the money I'm saving up for buying an apartment.... But I cant see Floyd losing.


You'll be fine. Mayweather will win in a landslide.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah I'm kinda nervous. Thats a part of the money I'm saving up for buying an apartment.... But I cant see Floyd losing.


Guaranteed win mate. Congrats on your winnings. McGregor would need to summon Fit Finlay himself along with Hornswoggle carrying a sheleighleigh to walk away with a win here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just wanna say it's been a fucking hell of a ride, since this fight was announced till fight night. No matter how the fights goes, it'll be chaos in here


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I AM Glacier said:


> Mayweather wins in a very unexciting, dancing around, no contact, decision.
> 
> Enjoy burning your money. Yall got played.


They do a dance off in round 1 and just sit in the corner counting $100 bills for the rest of the fight laughing at the crowd ointandlaugh


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I still regret not betting all of my savings on Floyd to beat Pacquiao.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Totally forgot it's a Bank Holiday on Monday. I may end up staying up for this, after all. 










It's not like I get any sleep anyways. #InsomniaLife :sadbecky


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Enzo, HHH, Stephanie, Shane, Vince, JR, Heyman, Lesnar and Undertaker are all confirmed to be in Las Vegas as of now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Enzo, HHH, Stephanie, Shane, Vince, JR, Heyman, Lesnar and Undertaker are all confirmed to be in Las Vegas as of now.


Odds from Vegas on a "Dusty" finish or run in? :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Enzo, HHH, Stephanie, Shane, Vince, JR, Heyman, Lesnar and Undertaker are all confirmed to be in Las Vegas as of now.



That's a lot of run-ins :woo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Not gonna lie i would kinda mark for a dusty finish to this. Inb4 Big Show does a run in to cost Mayweather the fight and get his REDEMPTION for Mania 24 :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CGS said:


> Not gonna lie i would kinda mark for a dusty finish to this. Inb4 Big Show does a run in to cost Mayweather the fight and get his REDEMPTION for Mania 24 :lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Lots of tickets still available for this so might not be as successful as people are expecting.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I bet these midgets get beat up by the real tall men like triple h.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> I bet these midgets get beat up by the real tall men like triple h.


Here we go


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> I bet these midgets get beat up by the real tall men like triple h.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

In all serious. I doubt it will be entertaining past round 4 but It's an once in a lifetime event and you can't miss it


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here to pay my respects to Conor before his funeral in a few hours :mj


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Any idea what time the fight starts, UK time?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Any idea what time the fight starts, UK time?


Between 4-5am. Probably 5.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Between 4-5am. Probably 5.


:dylan

Shit, I thought it would be like 2am or something... thanks. I guess I'll see it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I watch MMA and boxing more than most and i hate everything about this fight. If Conor was to fight the 50th ranked 154lb boxer he would still get demolished, for anybody to think he has even the slightest chance of beating the greatest defensive boxer of all time is barbaric

It will take 30 seconds of round 1 for everybody to see how much of a mismatch this fight is.

You have to give Conor massive credit for getting himself into this position. He is the greatest salesman in the world, he has made a large amount of people believe he is going to win this fight simply by the way he talks. I honestly believe Conor could walk into a brothel and somehow manage to get the hooker to pay him for sex

The fight will be stopped with Conor sat on his stool between rounds 6 and 9. The referee will stop the fight due to the amount of punishment Conor is taking and the fact that the realisation that he has not got any chance of winning the fight has sunk in


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmdao Fucking Dana White :lmao. Still rather have this guy run the UFC than some robotic SHowtime fuck


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> You have to give Conor massive credit for getting himself into this position. He is the greatest salesman in the world, he has made a large amount of people believe he is going to win this fight simply by the way he talks. I honestly believe Conor could walk into a brothel and somehow manage to get the hooker to pay him for sex
> 
> The fight will be stopped with Conor sat on his stool between rounds 6 and 9. The referee will stop the fight due to the amount of punishment Conor is taking and the fact that the realisation that he has not got any chance of winning the fight has sunk in


Mayweather relies on paper punches to get the points decision, there's no reason for him to deviate from that strategy. The only way I see the fight ending early is if Conor gets a cut near his eye and Mayweather goes hard as a result.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

So this is a straight up boxing match? No weird rules? 

Well if that's the case we already know Connors excuse


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kate Abdo wens3


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

So who has the best stream? The stream I found keeps freezing


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone have a stream that could shoot it to my inbox? stream I had just went down.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Holler at your boy if you got a stream


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

If you have not bought the fight, go to "boxingstreams" Reddit and find a link that works for you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Any man with two hands has a fighting chance.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see McGregor on his ass :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> If you have not bought the fight, go to "boxingstreams" Reddit and find a link that works for you.


That's what I was using but seems every stream is now dead.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901612853873881090
Floyd & Conor proving to be DRAWS :vince$


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

CGS said:


> Floyd & Conor proving to be DRAWS :vince$


I didn't even realize there was other fights on the card until a little while ago, I don't think anyone really gives a fuck about the others haha.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Only undercard fight I care for is Tank's fight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CGS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901612853873881090
> Floyd & Conor proving to be DRAWS :vince$


To be fair isn't the undercard sort of like the preshow where people are still entering the arena? If they post a pict with an empty arena while Floyd & Conor are in the ring then that would be a different thing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't really bet that much but I've done an accumulator with Fonseca, Cotto, McGregor & Cleverly. Is it a decent bet?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

when is the bloody main event


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> I don't really bet that much but I've done an accumulator with Fonseca, Cotto, McGregor & Cleverly. Is it a decent bet?


Should have bet on Tank too.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there some sort of inside joke that everyone except me is in on?

The one where they pretend McGregor actually has a shot here?

If it were a few people that would be fine, but it seems to be a healthy majority.

It's disrespectful how much you'd have to underestimate Mayweather in order to think he's losing tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Is there some sort of inside joke that everyone except me is in on?
> 
> The one where they pretend McGregor actually has a shot here?
> 
> ...


That's part of the fun in it. Thinking McGregor has a chance in hell against one of the best boxers ever to lace up the gloves.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Even as a non-boxing fan anyone who thinks Mcgregor is anything close to favourite to win makes me chuckle. I want him to win but he ain't


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> To be fair isn't the undercard sort of like the preshow where people are still entering the arena? If they post a pict with an empty arena while Floyd & Conor are in the ring then that would be a different thing.


Technically this is the main show now. The undercard began 3 hours back

I consider it hilarious considering the cost of the ticket. Naturally people will be filing it but man I would have expected people to be queuing from the undercard :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Mayweather relies on paper punches to get the points decision, there's no reason for him to deviate from that strategy. The only way I see the fight ending early is if Conor gets a cut near his eye and Mayweather goes hard as a result.


Floyd is cautious against elite opposition and jabs his way through fights i agree. Tonight he is fighting somebody who has not even got a amateur background in boxing, zero fights, zero experience, he will be far less cautious and will put it on Conor from the early rounds. The fight is a farce and will not even be remotely competitive

Floyd has done his best to build up the fight and make it sound like Conor has a chance but he knows deep down this will be by far the easiest nights work of his entire career. You could put a patch over one of Floyds eyes and he will still win with ease



Mango13 said:


> I didn't even realize there was other fights on the card until a little while ago, I don't think anyone really gives a fuck about the others haha.


Jack vs Cleverly could be a great fight, looking forward to that far more than Floyd v Conor


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Is there some sort of inside joke that everyone except me is in on?
> 
> The one where they pretend McGregor actually has a shot here?
> 
> ...


He is a heck of a salesman. McGregor could get people to buy sand in the middle of a desert.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The undercard is kinda like the equivalent to the pre show on WWE ppvs. We're all just here for Floyd McGregor anyway.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> Is there some sort of inside joke that everyone except me is in on? The one where they pretend McGregor actually has a shot here? If it were a few people that would be fine, but it seems to be a healthy majority. It's disrespectful how much you'd have to underestimate Mayweather in order to think he's losing tonight.


Conor's got some.....moronic fans who think he's the second coming. He's really good, but that's a whole different sport. Yes he can win, that's the beauty of combat sports. BUT, you don't walk up to the guy who BEAT EVERYONE and tell him he's gonna lose. Somehow Conor's fans think he's gonna do what couldn't be done 49 previous times.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Corona girls are looking fantastic tonight.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

12 round fight :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mauro Ranallo is calling this? heh..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mauro's enthusiasm/charisma mixed with Paulie's inquisitiveness is perfect.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So, how much longer until we find out who exactly is king of the manlets??


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mayweather goes "you guys constantly ask me the same questions" lmfao I can only imagine how fucking annoying that gets.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Badou smoked him rather effortlessly.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a sensational performance from Badou Jack. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ruh-roh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901634975543418880


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Ruh-roh...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901634975543418880



I know that feeling, Whenever I used to try and order from the TV for wrestling PPV's back in the day it never worked and I would always have to call in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I know that feeling, Whenever I used to try and order from the TV for wrestling PPV's back in the day it never worked and I would always have to call in.


True, but those were $29.95. This one is $99.99.

:lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> What a sensational performance from Badou Jack. :clap


Jack looked great but Clev was awful, never seen him that bad. Badous performance here tells us how tough Degale is to go 12 with him.

Jack vs Adonis or Ward next :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> True, but those were $29.95. This one is $99.99.
> 
> :lol



is that how much it cost in the states? Holy cow its 20 quid in the UK. 


What utter destruction in that previous fight but it's time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Errol is the future of the sport. Love this kid.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> is that how much it cost in the states? Holy cow its 20 quid in the UK.
> 
> 
> What utter destruction in that previous fight but it's time.



yup $99.99, that is why I'm watching a stream lmfao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Love Badou Jack but come off it, Cleverly was literally dogshit, did he even land a punch?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I bet $100 on Mayweather, so I hope he wins for that reason alone lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Geez Mayweather getting a rub down his team lol.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

Promoter who revealed fight is rigged got gunned down lol. 

https://newspunch.com/promoter-dead-mayweather-mcgregor/


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Can someone PM me a stream thanks


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

y2prsn said:


> Promoter who revealed fight is rigged got gunned down lol.
> 
> https://newspunch.com/promoter-dead-mayweather-mcgregor/


How is that "LOL" exactly?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> yup $99.99, that is why I'm watching a stream lmfao


Unlucky, in the UK McGregor vs Mayweather is the same amount as b ppvs for wwe


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This shit aint gonna be over till like 1AM.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo, hurry up with this lightweight.

Literally.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does this dude have a smurf dick on his head? LOL


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Can't complain too much since the last fight ending in 5.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's go Tank


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those Corona girls are like 6s at best, come on Corona step your game up.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> This shit aint gonna be over till like 1AM.


You're lucky its four in the uk and we ain't even at the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Unreal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901641691907604480


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Calm before the storm..............


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That, or they're trying to get every last buy they possibly can.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Unreal.


If there's trouble, they'd have to give out refunds. Remember DDP vs Goldberg at Halloween Havoc? Mega main event that went long and people didn't get the ending. They had to air it for free.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

been up since 4 am. It's 6 am, fuck it i'm at a sports bar but getting sleepy. Anw, hurry thus shit up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gervonta not looking good,


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Stream?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

America's Champion


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

y2prsn said:


> Promoter who revealed fight is rigged got gunned down lol.
> 
> https://newspunch.com/promoter-dead-mayweather-mcgregor/


fake news


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That, or they're trying to get every last buy they possibly can.


This.

Predictable last minute marketing is predictable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901643515637014528


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901380300302888960

Wis I was in Vegas now....







Gervonta finding his groove


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Guess they just weren't fully prepared for the demand this fight would generate. They better fix it soon.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I DEFINITELY don't WANT a reliable LINK to someone streaming this fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

vasyl would mop the floor with this Davis


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Did anyone actually splash 100 bucks on this thing? Worst card I've ever seen.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> vasyl would mop the floor with this Davis


Without doubt. TBH I don't see anybody on Lomos level. Not even Rigo


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


Maybe...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


Yes, please!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Knockout city, well KO


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cookie Monster goes over here.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

This was probably already posted but it's still funny. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901607472078696450


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

septurum said:


> Did anyone actually splash 100 bucks on this thing? Worst card I've ever seen.


Hell no, and the Main Event is delayed because providers can't even handle the load.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/20469815/floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor-delay-ppv-problems


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Hell no, and the Main Event is delayed because providers can't even handle the load.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/20469815/floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor-delay-ppv-problems


Impromptu concert by Ozzy Osbourne and Jamie Foxx coming up :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

In NZ it's only $40.00. But I spent the dough only for Main Event obviously


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Disgusting shot to the back of the head


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


yes please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These interviews are trash.

:lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This dude cant talk for shit.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight



i'm here to see a man about a horse :vince$


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Cookies > IBF junior lightweight title*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Coming up next, they said.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*We are here.....*


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


Me please


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i'm here to see a man about a horse :vince$



so no link ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dannybosa said:


> so no link ?


Send it please, could be better than the one I am using now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well....here we go!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

dannybosa said:


> so no link ?



a link would be very much appreciated please


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


me please.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

http://cricfree.sc/watch/live/gervonta-davis-vs-francisco-fonseca-live-streaming


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Mauro :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

fight soon start !!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> anyone need a link to the fight ? mcgregor v mayweather will be the next fight


pm me please


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally, all these "pundits" can stop endlessly talking in circles soon.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

All the links I had quit. PM if you can.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

http://cricfree.sc/watch/live/floyd-mayweather-jr-vs-conor-mcgregor-live-streaming


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

oh they have national anthems. Yeaaahhh


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, let's hope the Irish national anthem doesn't get booed here :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck the anthem! It's just a song about people fighting about something that doesn't fucking matter like....nationalism or some shit.

Let's move onto a fight about something that DOES matter. Like paycheques and carcrash entertainment!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Demi :done


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Demi :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Demi Lovato :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*
THIS IS REALITY *







See you on the other side


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Seneca said:


> *
> THIS IS REALITY *
> 
> 
> ...












Godspeed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This ring announcer fucking sucks, he has like no emotion when hes speaking lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This all seems very strange and unlike a big boxing event


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Demi nailed that tbh. It's a very hard anthem to master.

Floyd!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

_Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?_
-- Panic! at the Disco


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What the fook, where are the bagpipes?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

looks weird mcgregor walking in a ring instead of thwart octagon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

mayweather with guerrilla warfare


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Diddy gif*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

anyone got a working stream?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mayweather under five rounds. Could be a mismatch. Or McGregors poise and fire may be effective


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

what the hell was floyd wearing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Conor looks nervous.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Floyd came out in the ski mask to rob all the Euros who stayed up for this of their sleep AND happiness :drose*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This has 90% chance of ending like a car crash, but who cares.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm starting to think that Conor's gonna get slept.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

:mark:mark:mark


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol The ref staring at Conor while explaining the rules


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow Floyd is just fooling around.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Connors Just awkward as hell :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Conor landed an upper-cut.

:ti


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Why do we have to listen to Carl Froch

:deanfpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dannybosa said:


> what the hell was floyd wearing




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901657451182698497


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Go on mcgregor.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Floyd's chin vs. Conor's stamina :hmm


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Conor gassing already


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess Floyd is playing the long game here and letting Conor get exhausted.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

McGregor is grabbing him a lot


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

hope it ends in a draw and everybody that paid all that money to see 2 people punch each other feel stupid


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DGenerationMC said:


> Floyd's chin vs. Conor's stamina


What stamina?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, these back of the head shots are getting annoying.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

Atone The Underdog said:


> hope it ends in a draw and everybody that paid all that money to see 2 people punch each other feel stupid


ok weirdo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Connor's gonna get himself DQed with these hammerfists :mj4*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You can tell Money is just waiting for thr right round to KO McGregor.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

conner gonna gas hard


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course the actual fight everyone cares about now my stream is starting to act up a little bit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

McGregor looks going hard. Gassing. Mayweather looks to be strategising here. Waiting for the time to KO.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Of course the actual fight everyone cares about now my stream is starting to act up a little bit.


same


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Floyd missing quite a bit more than I thought he would.

Floyd getting pissy. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> same


Mine appears to be back to normal now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Floyd's a genius. He's being more aggressive than ever, letting Connor throw everything he's got at him, which not only gasses him out, but allows Floyd to adapt to his awkward angles. Connor is also getting frustrated and accumulating point deductions with these hammerfists. The end game looks to be to let Connor hang himself, tire himself out, and catch a hard fist to the face.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Conor caught him again.

He looks way better than he should here.

:lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I think Floyd might be letting Connor look good on purpose.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Conor caught him again.
> 
> He looks way better than he should here.
> 
> :lmao


Admittedly I dont know boxing (mma fan but not boxing at all), but in the Floyd fights Ive seen, he looks considerably less crisp here. Strategy? I dont know but something seems weird (not at all referring to any fix btw fair play to McG.)


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Conor in shambles :mj4


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

this is quite refreshing from watching wrestling, i got to admit that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*A lot of analysts predicted round 6 to be death for McGregor, so props to him for surviving it, but he still caught an ass whoopin, and it's only going to get worse from here. Floyd has been conserving his energy for this moment.*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Conor caught him again.
> 
> He looks way better than he should here.
> 
> :lmao


I think is just because Floyd has a great mind for the business and he knows that he has to sell this match as competitive, thinking about a possible re-match.

I'm not buying Floyd act anymore.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

conor got rope a doped


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe this has went 8.

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Conor's starting to bleed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think this is over on the next round. Conor looks spent.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Connor is so gassed :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Floyd keeps turning his back like a bitch.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Time for Floyd to get serious.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Typical anime filler forced drama, we know that he can end it quickly but he "has" to extend the match.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

OOLEEEEE OLE OLE OLEEEE OLEEE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ARod and J-Lo.

:mark:

J-Lo looking amazing as usual.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Did not expect this to go this many rounds lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Typical anime filler forced drama, we know that he can end it quickly but he "has" to extend the match.


Ikr feels so fake :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

J-Lo is 48 and it is like she does't ages.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugh, the sound of people giving McGregor "credit" is starting to remind me of unkout

These patronizing sentiments are unbearable.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Admittedly I dont know boxing (mma fan but not boxing at all), but in the Floyd fights Ive seen, he looks considerably less crisp here. Strategy? I dont know but something seems weird (not at all referring to any fix btw fair play to McG.)


Floyd is looking different because he is coming forward and being aggressive, something he very rarely does. He is pressuring Conor to gas him out quicker, forcing a pace that Conor can not deal with.He is in complete control


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah this is over already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He lasted 10 rounds.

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Vultures are out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

no way mcgregor lasts these next few rounds


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wonder if the rematch will be a MMA encounter?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doubt this goes past round 10.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

conor ded


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

CONOR IS GASSED


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Wonder if the rematch will be a MMA encounter?


Floyd would get destroyed, if they did.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I can't Beleive Connor went ten rounds :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Conor never went down.

:lmao

Good on him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Floyd!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GET FUCKED CONNOR! YOU GOT KNOCKED OUT BY FLOYD FUCKIN MAYWEATHER!!! THE FUCKIN GOAT!!!! :LOL *


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

AND FLOYD IS 50-0 !!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Floyd would of knocked him out if it wasent for th the ref calling it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it was way more fun that the standard Mayweather match, for a few seconds it gave McGregor fans hope.

Nice "booking".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Conor lasted 10 rounds with the supposed GOAT.

:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Floyd is looking different because he is coming forward and being aggressive, something he very rarely does. He is pressuring Conor to gas him out quicker, forcing a pace that Conor can not deal with.He is in complete control


Ah, in seeing things play out gotcha. Sort of a less aggressive boxing Cain Velasquez strategy. Business mind in me says that this also drives up the demand for a rematch (which was already there to some degree), especially if Floyd plays the retire-unretire angle again. In the majority's eyes, the premium pricing (again) will be justified.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

kudos to Conor for surviving that long. Although, part of his survival was due to Floyd playing around.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Boxing debut lasts 10 rounds not bad.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FOR MCGREGOR









FOR HIS FANS









AND FOR ANYONE WHO THOUGHT HE'D WIN :mj4







*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Well it was way more fun that the standard Mayweather match, for a few seconds it gave McGregor fans hope.
> 
> Nice "booking".












Why, thank you :vince2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Good shit Floyd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know how anyone believed that Conor would win but lasting 10 rounds without falling down once was a good showing I'd say. Obviously this was very planned/scripted anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many women does Floyd beat tonight?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

White manlet who never stepped in a boxing ring before lasted ten rounds and won half of them against black manlet, who is supposed to be some sort of legendary boxer....that's pretty sad.

If I were a fan of black manlet, I wouldn't be blowing any horns.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So the fight went exactly how anyone would have expected to go. Mayweather out boxes and outclasses McGregor, McGregor get's gassed and is saved by the referee.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He lasted longer than Punk after 2 years of intense training for Punk's first fight.

LOL at anyone who paid for that, though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dont know much about mcgregor, but he did a lot better than I thought he would, his inexperience showed, but he showed a lot of guts in the match. Only reason the match lasted this long, was because of the kind of fighter Floyd is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To go 10 rounds with Mayweather is embarrassing for boxing.

but fair play to McGregor who gave it his all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boxing looks pathetic tonight.

:lmao


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

https://twitter.com/JOE_co_uk/status/901669749351964672


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

With all the variables, Floyd in all likelyhood gets wrecked in the octagon (Toney vs Couture comes to mind). A simple unchecked leg kick would feel like hell for those not physically/mentally used to it. As calculated as him and his camp is: I highly doubt he takes that.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> How many women does Floyd beat tonight?


Keep the tears flowing. They taste good.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He lasted 10 rounds.
> 
> :lmao


Seriously? You couldn't tell that Floyd was letting McGregor have his show for the first 6 rounds?

That was all show and then Floyd just beat him up.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fair play to McGregor, congrats to Floyd for 50-0.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> How many women does Floyd beat tonight?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

it was bloody obvious they wanted Floyd to take it to round 10. Floyd was winking at the crowd during the early rounds. Beautiful game plan, make your opponent use all his strength and then go for the kill


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

How can you get knocked out by Floyd "brittle hands" Mayweather. Mayweather is the GOAT defensive fighter but seeing him come forward all fight and begin to start dominating McGregor was funny.

All in all it shows that while UFC might have the best overall fighters, they dont come close to boxers when it comes to straight up fist to fist combat. They are jack of all trades, masters of none.

Will be funny to see all the McGregor fanboys cry themselves to sleep tonight after they deluded themselves into thinking he could do anything to Floyd.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Floyd "That Was Our Gameplan" Mayweather*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Floyd already playing that retire-unretire angle for that business angle :maury :maury :maury


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Floyd's gameplan worked excellently. Wasn't defensive *at all* this fight and took him out late. All part of the plan.

Much respect to McGregor though, he did not look bad at all. Nothing to be ashamed of.

McGregor fans have to hold this L though.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Boxing looks pathetic tonight.
> 
> :lmao


Boxing has looked pathetic many times in the past but the money it makes everytime one of these "Once in a Lifetime" matches occurs says people really don't care.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad Mayweather won, his last fight an he did well. He did offence extremely well and defence even better. Credit to McGregor though for sticking 10 rounds. McGregor clearly gassed at round 5 and it was floyds fight from there on. 

Now when is suzuki gun attacking these guys?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Conor :lmao


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

for people laughing at this fight going to round 10. It was decided by organizers before the fight to extend it to round 8 or more


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Papadoc81 said:


> Keep the tears flowing. They taste good.


Agree. Boxing does look somewhat pathetic tonight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Connor already cutting the promo for the rematch video package.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That fight was fun! 

But at the end of the day, it was an MMA Fighter playing a Boxer's game. It was obvious in the later rounds that McGregor was getting tried and it was a matter of time before Money took him down. 

But hey, McGregor did much better than people initially thought and in no way embarrassed himself. It was a fun fight and I'm glad I watched it!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I had a feeling that Connor would get beat not because he was less of a fighter than Floyd but rather because he gassed out. That is one of Connor's biggest flaws, his stamina. When you fight 3-5 minute rounds and 5 rounds in total, you arent going to last as long as a dude who has made a career of completing 12 rounds each fight. If Connor fixes his stamina and his fatigue, he could go on and become one of the greats.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

look its enzo !!!


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> How many women does Floyd beat tonight?


Only one, and her name was Conor.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

lel @ all the props given for Connor going 10-rounds.
Don't misconstrue it: Connor lasted 10-rounds because Floyd let him last 10-rounds. Floyd was in complete control of the pace the entire time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This interviewer is no good, he feels like an abrasive interrogator.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> How many women does Floyd beat tonight?


Collectively, every Conor fangirl. :draper2


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Flyod went old school with that rope a dope


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And thus, the general public goes back to not caring about boxing and pretending to give a shit about MMA.






Well done :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> Only one, and her name was Conor.


In 10 rounds..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Boxing looks pathetic tonight.
> 
> :lmao


Well tbf boxing isn't that exciting to watch especially nowadays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Collectively, every Conor fangirl. :draper2


It would add to his list of beaten up women, so fair enough

:hbkshrug


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

TEAM MONEY!!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Controversial decision, but the referee made the right call. McGregor gassed out.

Frustrating to watch because McGregor wasn't keeping his gloves up protect to his chin, but he did force Mayweather to fight back.

You got your money's worth tonight.

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


>


Literally got the snot beaten out of him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow McGregor fans have to accept this L and leave. He got smoked.

I know when I watch this back it's going to look ugly for Conor.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I gotta go re-watch The Rumble in the Jungle now.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> In 10 rounds..


A win is a win and a L is an L.

Mayweather promised it wouldn't go the distance and he delivered.

McGregor said Mayweather had brittle pillow hands and yet those same hands had him knocked loopy, needed to be saved by the ref before his head hit the floor.

McGregor is honestly lucky he was facing a smaller Mayweather who is extremely defensive and who hasn't fought aggressive in years.

Had he fought a high level aggressive fighter he would have been gassed by the 4th and down by the 5th.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

It was only ever going to end one way and that was a Floyd victory. It was never really competitive but if anybody tries to shit on what Conor just did is a bellend. He just went 10 rounds in his boxing debut with the greatest defensive boxer of all time and actually landed a few clean shots. Something the likes of Canelo and Pacquiao failed to do and something i thought would not happen. If they fought in the octagon Floyd would not last 1 minute and anybody who thinks different is totally clueless in regards to combat sports

On a different note Carl Froch really is a vile piece of shit. Just nasty and bitter. The sooner sky sports fuck him off the better


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, that was expected. Mayweather didn't even look like he was trying in the first half, McGregor got tired by the time Mayweather started fighting. Fun fight still.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> White manlet who never stepped in a boxing ring before lasted ten rounds and won half of them against black manlet, who is supposed to be some sort of legendary boxer....that's pretty sad.
> 
> If I were a fan of black manlet, I wouldn't be blowing any horns.


*Which shows you know nothing about boxing. Mayweather didn't even fight the way he normally does to land him the legendary 49-0 record. Floyd is usually very defensive and hugs the ropes, but tonight, he walked forward the entire time and purposefully took blows from Connor so Connor would run out of stamina and get his shit knocked in, exactly like I said several rounds ago. It's embarrassing because Floyd hasn't knocked anyone out in 10 years, and that was considered a sucker punch. He hasn't had a legit knockout since 1999. The vast majority of his wins were via decision.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pros

McGregor went 10 and 1/2 fucking rounds with one of the greatest
CM Punk went... With a ham and egger LOL
Floyd actually threw offense and didn't do his boring counterpunching bullshit

Cons

Floyd still fought like a bitch.. He wouldn't have had to worry about hammer punches if he didn't turn his back into the fetal position everytime punches flew towards his face..

Overall. I was entertained but Floyd turning his back constantly shows he is still a little bitch fighter.. McGregor lost nothing credibility wise.. He went toe to toe with Floyd for 10 and 1/2 rounds..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the same people who bitched about the Pacquiao fight not being a slugfest doing the same here. Floyd isn't a "Mexican" (Jesus, Conor) so he sets out to win and put on unexciting clinics. Hasn't it been like that forever?






It's almost as if they've never seen Floyd Mayweather box and only watched so they could have a hashtag to tweet as they ramble about nothing.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> How can you get knocked out by Floyd "brittle hands" Mayweather. Mayweather is the GOAT defensive fighter but seeing him come forward all fight and begin to start dominating McGregor was funny.
> 
> All in all it shows that while UFC might have the best overall fighters, they dont come close to boxers when it comes to straight up fist to fist combat. They are jack of all trades, masters of none.
> 
> Will be funny to see all the McGregor fanboys cry themselves to sleep tonight after they deluded themselves into thinking he could do anything to Floyd.


I don't wanna be the contrarian(ah who am I kidding, I love doing that) but not all UFC fighters are jack of all trades. There's a lot of fighters who were masters of their original fighting style first before getting into MMA and diversifying their skill set but they usually aren't better at fighting with those other styles. For example, a boxing champion going into MMA is always going to be better at boxing than in any other aspect. So getting a pure jack of all trades guy is pretty rare.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lesson learned tonight: Stay in your lane.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dana looked thrilled.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901669088853929985


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a lot more fun than I thought it would be.

Shoutout to McGregor real quick, he looked real solid the first few rounds.

But Mayweather as always gonna win.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Floyd used the same strategy of Ali vs Foreman. Letting the much bigger guy tire himself out before going for the kill in the later rounds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> A win is a win and a L is an L.
> 
> Mayweather promised it wouldn't go the distance and he delivered.
> 
> ...


A win is a win, and a guy stepping out of his element and last 10 rounds with the supposed GOAT is also what that is.

Let's see Floyd step into the octagon with Conor. Oh, that's right, he wouldn't because he'd get beat worse than the women he's beaten in the past.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Lesson learned tonight: Stay in your lane.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> In 10 rounds..


It took the cops awhile to get there and break things up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I just can't with all of these "Conor just lasted 10-rounds" posts :lmao
Were we watching the same fight? 
Floyd allowed Connor to last 10-rounds and finished him as soon as he pressed his pinkie toe on the gas.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Lesson learned tonight: Stay in your lane.


LOL no $100M+ says otherwise.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

El Dandy said:


> I just can't with all of these "Conor just lasted 10-rounds" posts :lmao
> Were we watching the same fight?
> Floyd allowed Connor to last 10-rounds and finished him as soon as he pressed his pinkie toe on the gas.


That's possible. What is a fact is that the fight lasted 10.5 rounds. 

If they fought in the Octagon, Floyd would lose in less than one minute.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The fight was obviously very planned/staged, when they were close and hugging each other you could see them talking as if calling the match (so to speak). If it were a straight up boxing match Floyd would have knocked Conor much faster. They wanted to put on a show and so they did. It also protected Conor's image by not having him look too bad. It was pure business through and through.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Immediate thoughts -EVERY SINGLE PERSON who shitted on this fight, calling it a farce, saying Mayweather would take 30 seconds to finish him can all GO EAT YOUR FUCKING WORDS.






Awesome fight. Still absolutely buzzing right now


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I know nothing about boxing really. But this was fun from a casual viewer, and they talked it up so fucking huge where everybody had some sort of interest in watching. The result was a just otherworldly amount of money made, a really entertaining fight where Conor more than held his own, and Mayweather at 50-0.

What is there to complain about? :shrug


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arsenal79 said:


> LOL no $100M+ says otherwise.


Money has nothing to do with this. Let's not spin/deflect this shall we?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> A win is a win, and a guy stepping out of his element and last 10 rounds with the supposed GOAT is also what that is.
> 
> Let's see Floyd step into the octagon with Conor. Oh, that's right, he wouldn't because he'd get beat worse than the women he's beaten in the past.


Floyd doesn't need to step in the octagon. Hes not delusional like Conor to actually think he can come into someone elses sport and win.

Floyd is just happy where he is, solidified as one of the greatest boxers of all time and holding the greatest boxing record of all time at 50-0.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

That was a strategy. Floyd is smarter than you all when it comes to boxing.

Both put on a good fight. The better boxer won. Respect to McGregor. Mayweather the GOAT.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"If this was MMA" To bad this wasn't MMA guys.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

At least McGregor didn't get CM Punk'd in the first round :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Lesson learned tonight: Stay in your lane.


Nonsense. He earned a hundred million bucks for stepping out of his lane. He looked good for half the fight as well. Was outclassed as he was always going to be, but that 'stay in your lane' shite is utter nonsense.

Was a fun fight and both fighters came out with respect. All the people saying it was a farce have been proven wrong. Mayweather still the GOAT, and McGregor still got the biggest bollocks in combat sports.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EASY WORK


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Which shows you know nothing about boxing. Floyd hasn't knocked anyone out in 10 years, and that was considered a sucker punch. He hasn't had a legit knockout since 1999. The vast majority of his wins were via decision.*


How ironic that you tell somebody else they know nothing about boxing. Floyd K.OD Ricky Hatton cold in 2007 and has had numerous T.K.O since 1999

Stick to fawning over your man crush Reigns in the WWE section

:trumpout


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The ref stopped the fight too early, I could sense a McGregor haymaker coming. But it doesn't really matter. Mayweather's still a serial L taker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> Floyd doesn't need to step in the octagon. Hes not delusional like Conor to actually think he can come into someone elses sport and win.
> 
> Floyd is just happy where he is, solidified as one of the greatest boxers of all time and holding the greatest boxing record of all time at 50-0.


AKA he knows he'd get dropped in 10 seconds flat. Agreed.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Which shows you know nothing about boxing. Mayweather didn't even fight the way he normally does to land him the legendary 49-0 record. Floyd is usually very defensive and hugs the ropes, but tonight, he walked forward the entire time and purposefully took blows from Connor so Connor would run out of stamina and get his shit knocked in, exactly like I said several rounds ago. It's embarrassing because Floyd hasn't knocked anyone out in 10 years, and that was considered a sucker punch. He hasn't had a legit knockout since 1999. The vast majority of his wins were via decision.*


Don't know man, I am pretty sure the plan was not to let white manlet, who has a substantial record of knocking people out, hit him as many times as he did.

The announcers were even very impressed with white manlet's skills and chances of winning...although, I guess you know more about boxing than they do ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Money has nothing to do with this. Let's not spin/deflect this shall we?


$100M+ is not spin. It is all the justification in the world for Conor not "staying in his lane". To think otherwise is.... I can't even come up with a proper description.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

El Dandy said:


> I just can't with all of these "Conor just lasted 10-rounds" posts :lmao
> Were we watching the same fight?
> Floyd allowed Connor to last 10-rounds and finished him as soon as he pressed his pinkie toe on the gas.


Mate, what? Conor lasted 10 rounds because Floyd let him but Floyd let him because he knew that he could never finish Conor off early. So what, you're implying that Floyd could've destroyed Conor whenever he wanted and just let him go the 10 rounds "for the lolz"?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Lesson learned tonight: Stay in your lane.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I mean at least Conor didn't get CM Punk'd. Thats true embarrassment, go get angry about that fight.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> AKA he knows he'd get dropped in 10 seconds flat. Agreed.


Floyd getting dropped is a theory.

Conor getting dropped is a fact.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

El Dandy said:


> I just can't with all of these "Conor just lasted 10-rounds" posts :lmao
> Were we watching the same fight?
> Floyd allowed Connor to last 10-rounds and finished him as soon as he pressed his pinkie toe on the gas.


*
It's really sad that they're clinging onto that when it was Floyd's entire gameplan. If he had sat in the corner for 10 rounds and took a nap without getting hit, they would've complained about him being a bitch. Floyd has 3 knockouts in 18 years. Connor McGregor is one of them. Hold that shit FOR LIFE!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arsenal79 said:


> $100M+ is not spin. It is all the justification in the world for Conor not "staying in his lane". To think otherwise is.... I can't even come up with a proper description.


This has to do with the actual fight rather than money. He popped shit for months and ended up dangling around punch drunk with spaghetti legs, just 2 or 3 punches away from being :done

Stay in your lane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> Floyd getting dropped is a theory.
> 
> Conor getting dropped is a fact.


No, it isn't. He never knocked Conor down.

Now, that's pathetic considering Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer.

I'm sure he's knocked down some women, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mayweather never broke a sweat and dragged the fight out to the 10th round, he could have finished it anytime after the 4th/5th round.

He needs to challenge the winner of GGG/Canelo.

Conor was impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why the fuck are people shitting on Conor for Floyd's game plan lol, he still won those rounds off Mayweather fair and square. Even if at no point did Floyd look even remotely hurt by Conor's punches. All the credit in the world to Conor though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that was much more entertaining than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This has to do with the actual fight rather than money. He popped shit for months and ended up dangling around punch drunk with spaghetti legs, just 2 or 3 punches away from being :done
> 
> Stay in your lane.


I think you should stay in _your _lane, and out of the boxing threads.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> No, it isn't. He never knocked Conor down.
> 
> Now, that's pathetic considering Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer.
> 
> I'm sure he's knocked down some women, though.


Lol Conor was hanging on to Floyd for dear life there at the end, there was at least 2-3 times he was falling down for sure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No, it isn't. He never knocked Conor down.
> 
> Now, that's pathetic considering Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer.
> 
> I'm sure he's knocked down some women, though.


 Mayweather kept the fight going, he could have finished it much earlier and was looking to finish it in the 10th round before the ref called it early to save Conor from any serious damage.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Conor McGregor surviving for 10 rounds :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anark said:


> I think you should stay in _your _lane, and out of the boxing threads.


Nah I'll go anywhere I want. Please stay on topic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kindly and respectfully as a MMA fan (and again, I admit I know very little of boxing but MMA ive followed a long time), I remind everyone that something as simple as a legkick would really ruin Floyd's day as someone who isn't mentally/physically toughened to that. This isn't even taking into account a whole host of other factors that would wreck Floyd ala the ground game or even something as simple as adapting to fight strategy with MMA gloves (we saw early on Floyd had to account for MCG's reach in boxing. MMA the respect to distance would be significantly augmented with so many other factors in play)

One can simply watch Toney/Couture, and Couture's style is very much a dirty boxing, clinch, grind-it-out type as opposed to Mcgregor, who always looks for the right time to unleash that left hand from hell.

edit: respect to both men though obviously Floyd is a tremendous HOF boxer. I am just kindly pointing this out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Mayweather kept the fight going, he could have finished it and was looking to finish it in the 10th round before the ref called it early to save Conor from any serious damage.


Well of course he should've won. He's a boxer. Still never knocked the guy down.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> *He needs to challenge the winner of GGG/Canelo.*












Come on now, that wouldn't fit Floyd's "gameplan" :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Mate, what? Conor lasted 10 rounds because Floyd let him but Floyd let him because he knew that he could never finish Conor off early. So what, you're implying that Floyd could've destroyed Conor whenever he wanted and just let him go the 10 rounds "for the lolz"?


lel Floyd doesn't finish anyone early. Like, ever :lmao
Last time Floyd got an early KO the towers were still standing.

I never said Floyd could have gotten him in the 1st or anything crazy like that btw. He could have ended it in the 5th. Instead, he kept pressing Connor, let Connor finish flailing, gave the people their money's worth, and carved him up as soon as he put a little effort into it. Floyd was in complete control from when the second the bell rang and called the match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweggeh said:


> Floyd doesn't need to step in the octagon. Hes not delusional like Conor to actually think he can come into someone elses sport and win.
> 
> Floyd is just happy where he is, solidified as one of the greatest boxers of all time and holding the greatest boxing record of all time at 50-0.


 He needs to face and beat the winner of GGG-Canelo to cement himself as the undisputed GOAT.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Headliner said:


> This has to do with the actual fight rather than money. He popped shit for months and ended up dangling around punch drunk with spaghetti legs, just 2 or 3 punches away from being :done
> 
> Stay in your lane.


LOL sure buddy. You made a foolish comment, you got called out for it, and now you're spinning and deflecting, while projecting in accusing me of the same.

No one with 2 functioning brain cells would turn down $100M+ to "stay in their lane".

You said something foolish. Just own it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrpoAY1nPAE




Rowdy Yates said:


> How ironic that you tell somebody else they know nothing about boxing. *Floyd K.OD Ricky Hatton cold in 2007* and has had numerous T.K.O since 1999
> 
> Stick to fawning over your man crush Reigns in the WWE section
> 
> :trumpout


Umm. Wouldn't that make it 10 years which is what LB said?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arsenal79 said:


> LOL sure buddy. You made a foolish comment, you got called out for it, and now you're spinning and deflecting, while projecting in accusing me of the same.
> 
> No one with 2 functioning brain cells would turn down $100M+ to "stay in their lane".
> 
> You said something foolish. Just own it.


Where did I spin? Where did I deflect?

Just admit you mad your boy lost so you sticking up for his honor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor should have just taken a knee if he wanted a break instead of staying up and keep taking punches. Not saying result would have been different. But he kept going on about early finish there at the end


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Well of course he should've won. He's a boxer. Still never knocked the guy down.


 Mayweather clealry dragged it out to give the fans a show. By the 10th when he was looking to finish it and get the knockout, the ref called it for Conors health and brand.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

What an amazing show. The mainevent was incredible. Got to see my boy Badou Jack become lightweight champ. A potential match against the p4p king Andre ward would be money. 

The mainevent went exactly as I predicted. I knew Conor would be very dangerous in the first 4 rounds and land some big shots while Mayweather feels him out. I predicted a knockout from Floyd in round 7-10 and I made 1400 betting on Floyd. Great night and easy money.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No, it isn't. He never knocked Conor down.
> 
> Now, that's pathetic considering Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer.
> 
> I'm sure he's knocked down some women, though.


Before the fight: "Conor can win, hes is stronger, he is better, he is this, he is that, Mayweathers hands are brittle, blah blah blah".

After the fight: "Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer, Floyd is pathetic, he should have beaten him worse, Floyd beats women anyway, blah blah blah".

I can't help but laugh at how hurt Conor fanboys are right now, clutching desperately at straws.

You guys really need to take losing with a little more grace. Its not a big deal, everyone has to lose sometime. Except Floyd, obviously.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sweggeh said:


> Before the fight: "Conor can win, hes is stronger, he is better, he is this, he is that, Mayweathers hands are brittle, blah blah blah".
> 
> After the fight: "Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer, Floyd is pathetic, he should have beaten him worse, Floyd beats women anyway, blah blah blah".
> 
> ...


That's casual fans for you


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> He needs to face and beat the winner of GGG-Canelo to cement himself as the undisputed GOAT.


Why on earth would he do that at 40 years old?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Come on now, that wouldn't fit Floyd's "gameplan" :lol


 If he can beat either of those guys at 41, he's gotta be the GOAT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Lol Conor was hanging on to Floyd for dear life there at the end, there was at least 2-3 times he was falling down for sure.


I agree with that. He should have; he was up against one of the best boxers of all time and never got knocked down. No shame in that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

With all that being said, best worked shoot since Punk's Vegas promo.


No matter whose "side" you're on, we all got pulled in by simply talking about this spectacle. None of us were "above" it with our knowledge, theories and whatnot.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Why on earth would he do that at 40 years old?


 $$$ and the discussion almost completely shut. If he beats either at 41, can you really argue against Mayweather being the GOAT?


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Wish people would stop giving McGregor credit for going 10 rounds. It was over from round 4. Jesus these MMA guys don't know how to score fights.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just checked and the last time Floyd won by KO was in 2011 against Victor Ortiz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> Before the fight: "Conor can win, hes is stronger, he is better, he is this, he is that, Mayweathers hands are brittle, blah blah blah".
> 
> After the fight: "Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer, Floyd is pathetic, he should have beaten him worse, Floyd beats women anyway, blah blah blah".
> 
> ...


Agree it's not a big deal. But there's also no problem with laughing at the fact that Floyd didn't even knock the guy down, nevermind knock him out.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ace said:


> He needs to face and beat the winner of GGG-Canelo to cement himself as the undisputed GOAT.


He doesnt need to prove shit. Its like people want him fighting until he,s 60. He,s been talking about retirement for years now. The guy is about to turn 41. He,s beaten more world champions then any fighter in history. He,s beaten multiple undefeated guys and knockout artists like Ricky hatton. The guy is without a doubt the best to ever do it imo. People can go on about Muhammad Ali all they want because thats the only boxer they know. Ali hasnt accomplished close to what Mayweather has.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Good Strategy by Floyd. Props to Conor. LOL at anyone that think Floyd could have finished McGregor off whenever he wanted to and Floyd is still a little bitch that would get murdered in less than 1min by Conor if they fought anywhere else. Turn you back shit in the octagon and get chocked out.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> $$$ and the discussion almost completely shut. If he beats either at 41, can you really argue against Mayweather being the GOAT?


no, especially if its triple g after beating canelo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Good Strategy by Floyd. Props to Conor. LOL at anyone that think Floyd could have finished McGregor off whenever he wanted to and Floyd is still a little bitch that would get murdered in less than 1min by Conor if they fought anywhere else. Turn you back shit in the octagon and get chocked out.


 Not whenever, but after the 4th/5th Conor was done and Mayweather was toying with him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

jim courier said:


> Wish people would stop giving McGregor credit for going 10 rounds. It was over from round 4. Jesus these MMA guys don't know how to score fights.


Nah it was over at round 10.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Where did I spin? Where did I deflect?
> 
> Just admit you mad your boy lost so you sticking up for his honor.


LOL sure pal. I couldn't care less about Conor McGregor. I just said he'd be a fool to turn down $100M+ to "stay in his lane". 

You obviously feel otherwise. That means you're the kind of person who cares so much about what other random people think that if you were in Conor's shoes, you would be embarrassed about what you just did even though you just made $100M+.

I find that kind of mentality laughable and quite pathetic, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Arsenal79 said:


> That's possible. What is a fact is that the fight lasted 10.5 rounds.
> 
> If they fought in the Octagon, Floyd would lose in less than one minute.


Is their anyone who figures Floyd would have won in the octagon?

If Conor was smart he'd let Mayweather have his show too. It makes people care more. Just read this thread to see the people who were into every punch McGregor landed. This fight wasn't for anything, but shits and giggles and money and the same thing could be said if it were in an Octagon.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Headliner said:


> This has to do with the actual fight rather than money. He popped shit for months and ended up dangling around punch drunk with spaghetti legs, just 2 or 3 punches away from being :done
> 
> Stay in your lane.


Pretty much everybody thought he was gonna lose anyway. But the fact that he talked such a big game (as Conor always does) helped this so much and actually convinced a big chunk of the general audience that Conor had a shot at winning this, even against somebody as iconic and legendary as Mayweather. 

Could he have KOed Conor in the first round? I bet he could have, but that's not a good fight is it? I can see him dragging it out for the sake of doing so, but I mean people can say Conor was akin to a CM Punk UFC appearance or something. He went in there and actually tried and we ended up with an entertaining fight that the majority of people enjoyed. 

So if straying from your lane gets you hundreds of millions, more fans, and the result is this sort of performance, fuck I got no problem with that. Surprised anybody would really.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sweggeh said:


> Before the fight: "Conor can win, hes is stronger, he is better, he is this, he is that, Mayweathers hands are brittle, blah blah blah".
> 
> After the fight: "Conor isn't even a legitimate boxer, Floyd is pathetic, he should have beaten him worse, Floyd beats women anyway, blah blah blah".
> 
> ...


I'd rep you but I did earlier....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

jim courier said:


> Wish people would stop giving McGregor credit for going 10 rounds. It was over from round 4. Jesus these MMA guys don't know how to score fights.


 Conor surprised me, but yeah... it was obvious Mayweather could have finished it anywhere after round 4. Conor was spent.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> $$$ and the discussion almost completely shut. If he beats either at 41, can you really argue against Mayweather being the GOAT?


But he wouldn't, would he? Most likely he'd lose his unbeaten record which would be bad for his legacy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

GGG would fuck Floyd up.

TBH Floyd has nothing to prove and can't just keep moving the goalposts. He beat every top fighter from his era. 

Floyd will probably be back because he's a carny at heart, but whatever happens next his legacy is intact as GOAT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BigDaveBatista said:


> no, especially if its triple g after beating canelo


 I really want to see that fight, so much more than Mayweather-Conor and Mayweather-Manny.

Fuck man, I hope we get it. C'mon Floyd...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901678994868682753


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Conor should have just taken a knee if he wanted a break instead of staying up and keep taking punches. Not saying result would have been different. But he kept going on about early finish there at the end


Aye, his inexperience told. He didn't know how to hold on once Floyd stepped up a gear, even tried to use the ropes at one point as if they were as firm as the cage fence, thought he was going to fall out of the ring. Though even if he survived that 10th, no way Floyd lets up and he probably gets a proper KO in the 11th. I don't think sitting down for a minute would have reinvigorated Conor enough to survive another round. His only chance was to get Floyd down early but he was outclassed in the end, as was expected.

Wish people here could be more reasonable and put their hatred of either fighter aside for a more intelligent analysis of what happened, instead of that STAY IN YO LANE and conorlol crap.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I agree with that. He should have; he was up against one of the best boxers of all time and never got knocked down. No shame in that.


THE SALT IS REAL!

Just go to bed....


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ace said:


> Not whenever, but after the 4th/5th Conor was done and Mayweather was toying with him.


Not really. For almost everyone of those rounds Conor would have the upper hand for a min, before Floyd hammers on him the next 2 min. ( Basically all Conor needs is a little breather and he could fight back, but eventually he was getting weaker and weaker till round 10 happened. Doubt Floyd could have finished him in any of the 5-8 rounds)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a fun fight, can't say I wasn't entertained.









Undercard fights were fun too, lol at the fight before with that one guy winning by "knockout" by basically cheapshotting his opponent and him getting stung. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> But he wouldn't, would he? Most likely he'd lose his unbeaten record which would be bad for his legacy.


 Risk and reward.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arsenal79 said:


> LOL sure pal. I couldn't care less about Conor McGregor. I just said he'd be a fool to turn down $100M+ to "stay in his lane".
> 
> You obviously feel otherwise. That means you're the kind of person who cares so much about what other random people think that if you were in Conor's shoes, you would be embarassed about what you just did even though you just made $100M+.
> 
> I find that kind of mentality laughable and quite pathetic, but hey, to each his own.


Stay in your lane means understanding that you can't just come to the field of boxing and take over or beat the top fighter in a generation. Because as you can see, he got humbled. It has nothing to do with money and everything to do with the attitude he demonstrated.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone who is complaining go watch GGG/Canelo next month then... Oh wait your a fucking casual who never watches boxing ever but think your opinion is valid


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> If he can beat either of those guys at 41, he's gotta be the GOAT.


To be honest, I don't even know if I'd like to see that. Either Floyd gets "exposed" with his invincibility shattered or another young talent supposedly the future of the sport gets outclassed (in Canelo's case, again) by the only boxing figure worth a damn to the general public.

I think if Floyd was gonna fight Golovkin or Canelo (again), he would've done it by now and not gone with the Money Fight. He truly proved once and for all that he is above the sport, who now really has to grovel in order reach their unrealistic expectations of attention without him. 

I don't know if the boxing industry understands the concept of having to start back and ground zero to earn eyes back to the product, which will take many years and/or a miracle to do. It's like Vince and WWE, they think 'cause they were very successful once upon a time that they can do it again at the snap of finger. A collective ego can be crazy sometimes.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Conor gave a damn good account of himself in there. Ive been preferring boxing a lot to MMA this year so far but if I was a neutral or casual boxing fan seeing that i'd probably wanna check MMA out now. 

Floyd, as skilled as he is, is really not the kind of guy to make boxing look good to casuals tbh. He can be very conservative. I dont think many elite guys would be okay with gifting an 0-0 opponent a few early rounds while they test the waters like that, and even when he eventually did turn it on and started getting more aggressive it still took him several rounds to win. There are guys who Floyd has beaten who stylistically would have given a better account of boxing there and ended the fight a lot quicker and in more brutal fashion.

Just imagine how much more one sided an MMA or even kickboxing fight between the two would be.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> Conor surprised me, but yeah... it was obvious Mayweather could have finished it anywhere after round 4. Conor was spent.


Ehh... I thought Conor really got worn out at round 8. He still had a chance to land a good one until then. Floyd was obviously going to win it if it was going that far. I was rooting for Conor to lay a lucky one on Floyd. I think Conor did get lucky with the stoppage. He was going to be asleep on the ground if the fight went much further. He kept his pride.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> THE SALT IS REAL!
> 
> Just go to bed....


Um...okay. Good one?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Stay in your lane means understanding that you can't just come to the field of boxing and take over or beat the top fighter in a generation. Because as you can see, he got humbled. It has nothing to do with money and everything to do with the attitude he demonstrated.


Sorry, but you got worked dawg. Kind of surprising considering you are an admin on a professional wrestling message board.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

El Dandy said:


> lel Floyd doesn't finish anyone early. Like, ever :lmao
> Last time Floyd got an early KO the towers were still standing.
> 
> I never said Floyd could have gotten him in the 1st or anything crazy like that btw. He could have ended it in the 5th. Instead, he kept pressing Connor, let Connor finish flailing, gave the people their money's worth, and carved him up as soon as he put a little effort into it. Floyd was in complete control from when the second the bell rang and called the match.


Nah, I find the fact that you think Floyd could've KO'd Connor anytime he wanted bullshit. I don't think Floyd cares about giving the fans their moneys worth anyway.

Floyd went in with a gameplan, and it worked. But it doesn't discredit anything Connor did in that ring. And I still find it hard to believe that Floyd didn't give a shit in the early rounds and only put in the effort into the later rounds. If he could've finished of Connor early, he would've plain and simple. But he respected Connor's abillity enough to stick to his gameplan until the end even when he supposedly had Connor on the ropes at round 4 or 5.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Floyd's conditioning is incredible. Dude has always had the most insane conditioning of anyone in the game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arsenal79 said:


> Sorry, but you got worked dawg. Kind of surprising considering you are an admin on a professional wrestling message board.


I defend my points whether people are working or not. :toomanykobes


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Conor can keep out-striking his MMA peers, but boxing is just different game, I thought there was a slim chance he could get the win, but it felt like he didn't belong in there with Floyd. Not really surprised that Mayweather got this fight. 

Props to McGregor for getting to round 10 of the fight, and for taking the loss gracefully. Can't say the same for his bitch-ass fanboys who will still make up excuses for him until the end of days. Time for Conor to get his shit back to the UFC and defend a belt for once in his life.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know if this was the tweet @ShowStopper was trying to post earlier in the thread but I'll post it anyway

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901668492612698112


Ace said:


> Risk and reward.


The reward isn't good enough for him to take that risk.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

remember when people said ronda could beat mayweather? :danawhite


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McGregor's antics also added to the entertainment of the fight. My brother who's a big Floyd fan was getting pissed because Conor kept hitting Floyd in the back of the head almost everytime they got locked up. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> McGregor's antics also added to the entertainment of the fight. My brother who's a big Floyd fan was getting pissed because Conor kept hitting Floyd in the back of the head almost everytime they got locked up. :lol


Conor was the only entertainer out there tonight.

:lol

He has Floyd beat there 10-fold.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> I don't know if this was the tweet @ShowStopper was trying to post earlier in the thread but I'll post it anyway
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901668492612698112
> The reward isn't good enough for him to take that risk.


 Don't forget that money...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why has the conversation shifted to "if this was in the cage, man...." enaldo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Robert Byrd did a shit job tonight imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CesaroSwing said:


> I don't know if this was the tweet @ShowStopper was trying to post earlier in the thread but I'll post it anyway
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901668492612698112


He's 55-0 if you count his "fight" with Big Show too. :lelbron


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seneca said:


> remember when people said ronda could beat mayweather? :danawhite


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Surely if Ferguson beats Lee Ferguson/McG unification is next for Mcgregor. edit: I guess Dana threw in a healthy Khabib as an option a few days ago too, though how long can you deny Ferguson a Mcgregor match?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I was calling a Mayweather KO before anybody (okay plug over) tho I thought in the first 2.

I don't believe that Floyd 'let him' last 10. He had to work for his victory, hence the gameplan. Conor was a lot more skilled and a lot more tough than I thought he'd be. He's not a world class boxer but he's not a bum like his haters are making him out to be. 

Conor's stock goes up, Floyd has got his redemption, fans were entertained. Everybody wins.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Connor was all in for this fight. If he taken a warm up fight maybe before hand just to get used to the rhyming of the way Boxing is it might of helped him. I'm glad this fight happened brings in more fans of both Sports fuck yeah!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't wait to download the fight and rewatch. Still can't get over Floyd's conditioning


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Nah, I find the fact that you think Floyd could've KO'd Connor anytime he wanted bullshit. I don't think Floyd cares about giving the fans their moneys worth anyway.
> 
> Floyd went in with a gameplan, and it worked. But it doesn't discredit anything Connor did in that ring. And I still find it hard to believe that Floyd didn't give a shit in the early rounds and only put in the effort into the later rounds. If he could've finished of Connor early, he would've plain and simple. But he respected Connor's abillity enough to stick to his gameplan until the end even when he supposedly had Connor on the ropes at round 4 or 5.


Floyd went with his gameplan of *letting* Connor blow himself up; and then finished him.

Floyd could have gone for it in round 5 IMO, but that wasn't the plan. The plan was to *let* Connor exhaust himself and swiftly finish him.

You notice the bolded words there? That's what I mean when I wrote "Connor lasted 10 rounds because Floyd *let* him last 10-rounds."
Floyd's gameplan allowed Connor to last 10-rounds. Does that makes sense to you?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Amazing match.

Conor really impressed me by going after Floyd like that in the first few rounds. Yes, he lost, but he had a phenomenal match with Floyd. Much much better than the Mayweather - Pacquiao fight. I didnt care for the shots on the back of the head (I think they are supposed to be illegal).

I'm convinced that had this been an MMA fight, Conor would have won. 

I watched the match with 14 of my friends, and all of us were on our feet throughout the entire match (2 of them were new to boxing/MMA). 

My respect to both of these accomplished and skilled fighters.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Both men accepted the match because of the money. 
McGregor knew he didn't stand a chance HE is a great shit talker and sold himself well throughout the build. what else was he supppse to do? say "yeah hes probahly gonna kick my ass but im walking away 100m richer after " :lmao


End of day both men walks away with a shit ton of cash. That's the only thing that was on their mind the entire time. Not who's gonna win or any of that b.s....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hell of a career. 






*In b4 53-0 AGAINST WOMEN HAHAHAH HERPA DERRRPP *


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Seneca said:


> remember when people said ronda could beat mayweather? :danawhite


Ronda could stand a chance of beating Mayweather in the Octagon. One takedown and Mayweather is fucked. And as evidenced during the fight, I really don't think Mayweather has any ability in preventing a takedown whatsoever. As great a defensive fighter Mayweather is, adding knees, elbows and takedowns to the offense that he has to defend against might be too much for him.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol just saw Floyd say this is it, and that's bs. You don't say I retire after Berto and then come back for the money. Bet money within a few years he comes to face someone for another check maybe Manny why not lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why are people bringing up domestic violence _now_. This thread was peaceful and well intentioned yesterday......



before Conor got beat.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

At the end of the day, Conor McGregor lasted 10.5 rounds with one of the GOAT boxers in his first ever boxing match. And he made $100M+ in the process.

To all clear thinking people that is commendable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Ronda could stand a chance of beating Mayweather in the Octagon. One takedown and Mayweather is fucked. And as evidenced during the fight, I really don't think Mayweather has any ability in preventing a takedown whatsoever. As great a defensive fighter Mayweather is, adding knees, elbows and takedowns to the offense that he has to defend against might be too much for him.


Come back to the UFC Conor. :mj2

Fuck Paulie and any another fight in Boxing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Inb4 we get a Reigns/McGregor WM main event match in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

El Dandy said:


> Floyd went with his gameplan of *letting* Connor blow himself up; and then finished him.
> 
> Floyd could have gone for it in round 5 IMO, but that wasn't the plan. The plan was to *let* Connor exhaust himself and swiftly finish him.
> 
> ...


Mate, you don't get it.

Why do you think Floyd let Connor go 10 rounds? Its because it he knew he couldn't defeat Connor so early. If Floyd was so much better, he wouldn't have such a gameplan where he had to wait for Connor to tire himself out first. He would've just gone straight in for the kill from the start. There's no incentive for him not to. But he didn't because as I said, he knew Connor was too good for him to do that so he stuck to his gameplan all the way to the end to make sure he had the best chance of winning. Even when he supposedly could've KO'd Connor early, he didn't try to. It shows Floyd's respect of Connor's abillity. How can you not get this?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrpoAY1nPAE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said Floyd has not had a knockout since 1999. but then claimed Floyd has had 3 knockouts since 1999 and Conor was one of them. He had a quick look at Floyds boxing record and seen that his last K.O was in 1999. Floyd has stopped 7 fighters since 1999 only they are marked as T.K.O. Tonight's win over Conor was a T.K.O. He has even managed to confuse himself somehow

Basically the point I was making is that LB should not be telling anybody they have no idea about boxing when he clearly has not got the slightest idea what the difference between a K.O and a T.K.O is. And that is because he has not really got a clue about boxing and Floyds career in general. He is just jumping on the band wagon and getting excited because a black man beat a white man. Nothing more to it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I enjoyed myself watching it. I wasn't surprised by the ending or really anything that happened. I was rooting for Conor but I was in now expecting him to pull off the big upset.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Don't forget that money...


Would he really risk his reputation for some extra money? Doesn't he already have enough? Are the tax and domestic violence cases really costing him that much?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*I've seen a lot of great fights over the years and a shitload of bad ones. This was neither. Floyd always proves himself to be a tactical fighter. Usually he just goes for outpointing his opponent which ultimately is the goal of a fight. Here he wanted to extend Conor past his breaking point in stamina, and was very successful because Conor was incredibly arm weary. I would have rather seen the fight go just a bit longer to see a knockdown, but there's no doubt in my mind that Conor was a dead man walking. Conor really acquitted himself pretty well and showed me more than I expected. Floyd executed his game plan and was really in no danger of losing, save for the proverbial "puncher's chance" from Conor. It was a decent fight and I actually enjoyed watching it.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ESPN putting over Conor again :mj4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901683805353910272


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Inb4 we get a Reigns/McGregor WM main event match in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cna we talking about those fucked up scum judges. Two of them gave Mayweather 2 of 3 first rounds!!!! HE THREW 5 FUCKING PUNCHES IN THE FIRST ROUND. Yuck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Would he really risk his reputation for some extra money? Doesn't he already have enough? Are the tax and domestic violence cases really costing him that much?


 Eh, one last huge pay day and the GOAT status sealed potentially for the next century. Yeah, it's a bit of a stretch to say it, but with a win when past his prime against a Canelo/GGG would make it difficult usurp him as the GOAT.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Cna we talking about those fucked up scum judges. Two of them gave Mayweather 2 of 3 first rounds!!!! HE THREW 5 FUCKING PUNCHES IN THE FIRST ROUND. Yuck


One thing I think we can all agree on is that, if this hypothetically went to decision, Mcgregor stood zero chance of getting the nod. Boxing judges would've definitely protected their interest there. Probably would've made Cecil Peoples seem like the GOAT judge of combat sports.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Would he really risk his reputation for some extra money?


There was no risk in fighting a man that has never been in a professional boxing match in his life...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Mate, you don't get it.
> 
> Why do you think Floyd let Connor go 10 rounds? Its because it he knew he couldn't defeat Connor so early. If Floyd was so much better, he wouldn't have such a gameplan where he had to wait for Connor to tire himself out first. He would've just gone straight in for the kill from the start. There's no incentive for him not to. But he didn't because as I said, he knew Connor was too good for him to do that so he stuck to his gameplan all the way to the end to make sure he had the best chance of winning. Even when he supposedly could've KO'd Connor early, he didn't try to. It shows Floyd's respect of Connor's abillity. How can you not get this?


What kind of retard do you take Floyd to be to think that he just charge at Connor from the bell? :lmao
Is this your first Floyd fight? Fools rush in, and you don't get to 50-0 by being a fucking fool.

Floyd always took this srs; he had to and I never said otherwise. If he got caught, it would have done irreparable damage to his legacy. Can't lose to non-boxer in a carney fight. Connor obv had nothing to lose and 100 million to gain.

Even though he was different this time, at the end of the day Floyd did what Floyd always does: was calculated, intelligent and fought to win.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901668806455681024

Aldo being a real ****** here. Conor showed himm all the respect in the world after he put him to sleep in 13 seconds.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

How can Mayweather be considered the best boxer of all-time when he only fights people in his weight class? Wouldn't one of heavyweight legends be considered the greatest boxer all-time?

For example would a prime Mayweather be able to beat a prime Ali?


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

embarassed fan said:


> There was no risk in fighting a man that has never been in a professional boxing match in his life...


I mean, Mcgregor was an Ireland boxing champion at youth level. That's still something I guess.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901668806455681024
> 
> Aldo being a real ****** here. Conor showed himm all the respect in the world after he put him to sleep in 13 seconds.


Easy to be respectful after you win tbh.

Although I agree, I dont see what Aldo has to be laughing about since McGregor beat his ass and Aldo would get beat just as bad against Mayweather, if not worse.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Eh, one last huge pay day and the GOAT status sealed potentially for the next century.


As I said it's just really risky, and I doubt he'd do it. Skip Bayless will come for his soul if he loses. His legacy will be destroyed. 

If he wants money so much he should set something up with Cena or Roman


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> As I said it's just really risky, and I doubt he'd do it. Skip Bayless will come for his soul if he loses. His legacy will be destroyed.
> 
> If he wants money so much he should set something up with Cena or Roman


 Cena or Roman wouldn't get him close to 100m :ha


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Cena or Roman wouldn't get him close to 100m :ha


Well yeah, 500m+ isn't close to 100m if that's what you mean


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> How can Mayweather be considered the best boxer of all-time when he only fights people in his weight class? Wouldn't one of heavyweight legends be considered the greatest boxer all-time?
> 
> For example would a prime Mayweather be able to beat a prime Ali?


 Streak, skill level, mentally strong and boxing IQ. Dude isn't a KO artist or anything like it but you need to just see him box and see how incredible he is defensively and tactically. Always comes into a fight with a plan and executes it well, he never seems to lose his composure irrespective of the type of boxer he is facing.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

El Dandy said:


> What kind of retard to you take Floyd to be to think that he just charge at Connor from the bell? :lmao
> Is this your first Floyd fight? Fools rush in, and you don't get to 50-0 by being a fucking fool.
> 
> Floyd always took this srs; he had to. If he got caught, it would have done irreparable damage to his legacy. Can't lose to non-boxer in a carney fight. Connor obv had nothing to lose and 100 million to gain.
> ...


But supposedly if Connor was so amateur and terrible Floyd would've murked him without needing to go 10 rounds. Fair play to him to see him play it seriously, but not once did Floyd look like he was playing with Connor. Connor got some hard hits in the first few rounds, are you gonna say that getting hit was part of his gameplan to?

Mate, all I'm saying is, is that I don't see Connor being so inferior to Floyd and Floyd being able to have KO him in any second. Connor got the better of Floyd in the first two rounds but Floyd won the fight. All the fight showed was that Connor got the better of Floyd early on, but Floyd came back at the end after tiring out Connor. Where in this does it show that Connor is much more inferior to Floyd? It doesn't and if anything, Floyd showing that much respect to Connor by sticking to his gameplan shows to me that he did know Connor was dangerous and a threat.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901668806455681024
> 
> Aldo being a real ****** here. Conor showed himm all the respect in the world after he put him to sleep in 13 seconds.


fucking Aldo :lmao

Why would you ever try and talk shit to the man who killed you with literally the first punch he threw lel (or was it the second?it may have been technically the second but I digress)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why are people bringing up domestic violence _now_. This thread was peaceful and well intentioned yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> before Conor got beat.


Conor fans are probably feeling bitter because of the total lack of respect in some of these posts for what he just did

He just went 10 rounds with one of the greatest boxers of all time and he won a couple of rounds in his first ever boxing fight. Realistically he should have been blown out of the water within 3 rounds. People saying Floyd could have stopped Conor any time he wanted are deluded. Floyd was cautious for the first few rounds as he was aware Conor could put him to sleep early in the fight when he was fresh. Floyd went along with his game plan and it worked. Floyd had little to no interest in engaging while Conor was fresh

Conor did great and surprised me. People should give credit when credit is due, not mock and take the piss


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No major sports event is complete without a Stephen A Smith reaction:*







DX-Superkick said:


> Why are people bringing up domestic violence _now_. This thread was peaceful and well intentioned yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> *before Conor got beat.*


*Because they're SALTY!!!!*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Conor fans are probably feeling bitter because of the total lack of respect in some of these posts for what he just did


They would have brought up DV had Floyd lost. People would be saying stuff like "Floyd would have won if he fought a woman instead".


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> Streak, skill level, mentally strong and boxing IQ. Dude isn't a KO artist or anything like it but you need to just see him box and see how incredible he is defensively and tactically. Always comes into a fight with a plan and executes it well, he never seems to lose his composure irrespective of the type of boxer he is facing.


But He's not facing the best boxers in the world. He is facing the best boxers in the world at his weight class. A prime Mike Tyson would knock a prime Mayweather out within 3 rounds.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> But supposedly if Connor was so amateur and terrible Floyd would've murked him without needing to go 10 rounds. Fair play to him to see him play it seriously, but not once did Floyd look like he was playing with Connor. Connor got some hard hits in the first few rounds, are you gonna say that getting hit was part of his gameplan to?
> 
> Mate, all I'm saying is, is that I don't see Connor being so inferior to Floyd and Floyd being able to have KO him in any second. Connor got the better of Floyd in the first two rounds but Floyd won the fight. All the fight showed was that Connor got the better of Floyd early on, but Floyd came back at the end after tiring out Connor. Where in this does it show that Connor is much more inferior to Floyd? It doesn't and if anything, Floyd showing that much respect to Connor by sticking to his gameplan shows to me that he did know Connor was dangerous and a threat.


Dude, Floyd is no KO artist, McGregor is a professional fighter so logically his chin wasn't gonna be so weak. Boxing is a very conservative science and sport, you don't go out there trying to mix unnecesary shit up and start dancing and provoking just because you feel confident. At least most seasoned boxers don't. Boxing is a fucking sport, and you casuals need to understand that shit before watching. You stick to your gameplan because you know you can execute it calmly and win, and not overcomit like a kid or a hot-blooded pansy. 

You don't see football players from teams such as Bayern Munich or Barcelona suddenly starting to dribble around pulling tricks and juggling the ball just to demonstrate how superior they are when they're dominating a rival team. They stick to a working strategy and stick to it until the end. Same goes for boxing.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Dude, Floyd is no KO artist, McGregor is a professional fighter so logically his chin wasn't gonna be so weak. Boxing is a very conservative science and sport, you don't go out there trying to mix unnecesary shit up and start dancing and provoking just because you feel confident. At least most seasoned boxers don't. Boxing is a fucking sport, and you casuals need to understand that shit before watching. You stick to your gameplan because you know you can execute it calmly and win, and not overcomit like a kid or a hot-blooded pansy.
> 
> You don't see football players from teams such as Bayern Munich or Barcelona suddenly starting dribble around pulling tricks and juggling the ball just to demonstrate how superior they are when they're dominating a rival team. They stick to a working strategy and stick to it until the end. Same goes for boxing.


I know that, its what Mayweather should've done. But the fact remains that its a battle between arguably one of the greatest of all time boxers versus one making his pro debut. Yet, not only did Mayweather completely stick to his gameplan without being overconfident at any point(which does happen in sports, look at Rousey vs Holm), Mcgregor was still able to hang with him up to a point. I don't know how Mayweather sticking to his gameplan is automatic proof that Mcgregor is that much inferior to him.

Oh and nice casual comment there bud. Man, you elitist fans are annoying with your elitism.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Enzo attending the match made me regret paying for the PPV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mayweather should retire in grace and style and never fight again. He just enjoyed the greatest payday ever and looked like a master fighter to me. Why chance another fight when you're 40, well beyond a fighter's usual longevity? He's bound to take on someone who's younger and has his number. Being undefeated is an amazing accolade and a testament to one's greatness, much like Rocky Marciano. Don't mar perfection. 50-0. :sodone


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Laughable Chimp said:


> But supposedly if Connor was so amateur and terrible Floyd would've murked him without needing to go 10 rounds. Fair play to him to see him play it seriously, but not once did Floyd look like he was playing with Connor. Connor got some hard hits in the first few rounds, are you gonna say that getting hit was part of his gameplan to?
> 
> Mate, all I'm saying is, is that I don't see Connor being so inferior to Floyd and Floyd being able to have KO him in any second. Connor got the better of Floyd in the first two rounds but Floyd won the fight. All the fight showed was that Connor got the better of Floyd early on, but Floyd came back at the end after tiring out Connor. Where in this does it show that Connor is much more inferior to Floyd? It doesn't and if anything, Floyd showing that much respect to Connor by sticking to his gameplan shows to me that he did know Connor was dangerous and a threat.


It's boxing; you're gonna get hit :lmao

I never wrote Connor was amateur and terrible. 
All I wrote was Connor lasted 10-rounds because Floyd *let* him, not because Connor was some kind of warrior.
You didn't even really disagree with that because you wrote Floyd's gameplan was to *let* Connor exhaust himself and THEN finish him. If Floyd's gameplan was to let Connor tire out enough in the 5th and then strike, then I'm confident Floyd ends it in the 5h. However, they clearly weren't taking any chances. 

I also took exception to the notion that some were trying to have "Connor lasted 10-rounds" as a big badge of honor. 
It's not like it was 10-rounds of exchanging bombs and going toe to toe. At no point was this fight ever in doubt, at no point was Floyd never not in control, at no point did Floyd even put himself in a position to get caught.

Also wew lad at "Connor got the better of Floyd early on." Floyd's gameplan from the bell was literally to press, let Connor throw some punches, exhaust himself, and then strike. It was fucking textbook from Floyd. How many punches did Floyd land in the 1st? That wasn't because "OMG way to go Connor!" Lad that was by Floyd's design. But hey, if you want to keep pretending Connor got the better of Floyd then I'm not gonna stop you.

At the end of the day, you're right Connor can say he last 10-rounds against Floyd. Connor can also say he's the first guy Floyd (aka a man 12-years his elder and a guy who never finishes guys) has legit TKO'd in a decade.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Are people really that butthurt Conor lost they gotta bring up the domestic violence case?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I know that, its what Mayweather should've done. But the fact remains that its a battle between arguably one of the greatest of all time boxers versus one making his pro debut. Yet, not only did Mayweather completely stick to his gameplan without being overconfident at any point(which does happen in sports, look at Rousey vs Holm), Mcgregor was still able to hang with him up to a point. I don't know how Mayweather sticking to his gameplan is automatic proof that Mcgregor is that much inferior to him.
> 
> Oh and nice casual comment there bud. Man, you elitist fans are annoying with your elitism.


Mayweather is a superior boxer than McGregor because he beat him in a boxing fight, simple as that. If that wasn't the case we would be discussing why Mayweather lost to Conor. I don't hate on Conor, and you can see how I literally said in an earlier post "props to Conor for getting to round 10", so I don't know what you're goin on about. You're just making excuses for a loss, which is incredibily annoying and unnecesary, not even McGregor was making excuses for himself after the fight. He was showed the inferior boxer tonight versus Floyd because he got gassed, got outboxed and lost. I will not stop watching McGregor MMA fights, but he is clearly not a great boxer, Floyd has had tougher fights in his younger days, so stop spewing nonsense. Myabe I come across as an elitist prick, but I just hate that people who doesn't train or watches regularly just come out there and start spewing bullshit opinions as they were facts without having a decent understanding of the sport.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Mayweather should retire in grace and style and never fight again. He just enjoyed the greatest payday ever and looked like a master fighter to me. Why chance another fight when you're 40, well beyond a fighter's usual longevity? He's bound to take on someone who's younger and has his number. Being undefeated is an amazing accolade and a testament to one's greatness, much like Rocky Marciano. Don't mar perfection. 50-0. :sodone


Well, he did retire.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2017/aug/27/floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor-boxing-fight-report

i also think it's the right thing to do at this point in his career. He's made enough money for the rest of his life and 50-0 is just perfect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just realized he surpassed Marciano's professional record of 49-0. :clap Well done. :bow


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Can anyone deny that that was a lot of fun? Boxing elitists acting like this was some great victory for boxing over MMA are laughable. 10 fucking rounds the man lasted. If the roles were reversed, I'd be mortified for the sport I love if Floyd made it out of the first minute with Conor.

My biggest takeaway of the night is that Jose Aldo is a pathetic little slimeball. He's not even campaigning for the rematch anymore (probably because he realised it would take about 20 years off his life) yet he still decides to kick the downed man who shattered his legacy and made him a neurotic little bitch.

Could have done without Conor complaining about an early stoppage though. The stoppage was fine.

May our Lord Jesus Christ have mercy on the UFC's 155 pound division. I don't mean to sound fanboyish, but let's be real here. Not a single one stands a chance against this man. Khabib and Tony both may as well be heavy bags. Way too easily hit. No-one in that division beats him, with the possible exception of Kevin Lee. Except maybe that tall, lanky, ugly, Mexican southpaw out of Stockton. :mark


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Mayweather is a superior boxer than McGregor because he beat him in a boxing fight, simple as that. If that wasn't the case we would be discussing why Mayweather lost to Conor. I don't hate on Conor, and you can see how I literally said in an earlier post "props to Conor for getting to round 10", so I don't know what you're goin on about. You're just making excuses for a loss, which is incredibily annoying and unnecesary, not even McGregor was making excuses for himself after the fight. He was showed the inferior boxer tonight versus Floyd because he got gassed, got outboxed and lost. I will not stop watching McGregor MMA fights, but he is clearly not a great boxer, Floyd has had tougher fights in his younger days, so stop spewing nonsense. Myabe I come across as an elitist prick, but I just hate that people who don't train nor watches regularly just come out there and start spewing bullshit opinions as they were facts without having a decent understanding of the sport.


Yeah, go fuck of mate. Then you completely misunderstood my posts if I ever said that Conor was a better boxer than Floyd. I was replying to that other guy who seems so insistent that Floyd was far superior than Conor because he apparently "could've KO'd him earlier if he wanted to" which I find to be bullshit. And yeah, you come of as an elitist fuck and I don't think I ever said something that wasn't common sense, much less requiring me to have a deep understanding of the sport. If Floyd was so superior to Conor, it would be normal to expect him to go for a quick KO or to just not take Conor seriously which does happen in sports, especially when the odds are supposedly so large in his favour. So its logical to assume that since Floyd crafted a gameplan and stuck by to it the whole way, that Floyd does respect Conor's boxing abillity in some way and sees him as a possible threat if he isn't careful.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

if Conor made 100m from this match , he's a winner right ?!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

McGregor right now at the presser :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

McGregor obviously a little drunk lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Laughable Chimp said:


> If Floyd was so superior to Conor, *it would be normal to expect him to go for a quick KO* or to just not take Conor seriously which does happen in sports, especially when the odds are supposedly so large in his favour


lad. pls. why. 
What part of Floyd not being a KO guy do you not understand?

What's more puzzling is you also seem to be discounting Connor yourself if you expected Floyd to go in there and pretend like this was celebrity boxing and Screech from Saved by the Bell was in the opposite corner. 
You're all over the place lad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*A 30 minute salty Skip rant has been produced :drose*


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Yeah, go fuck of mate. Then you completely misunderstood my posts if I ever said that Conor was a better boxer than Floyd. I was replying to that other guy who seems so insistent that Floyd was far superior than Conor because he apparently "could've KO'd him earlier if he wanted to" which I find to be bullshit. And yeah, you come of as an elitist fuck and I don't think I ever said something that wasn't common sense, much less requiring me to have a deep understanding of the sport. If Floyd was so superior to Conor, it would be normal to expect him to go for a quick KO or to just not take Conor seriously which does happen in sports, especially when the odds are supposedly so large in his favour. So its logical to assume that since Floyd crafted a gameplan and stuck by to it the whole way, that Floyd does respect Conor's boxing abillity in some way and sees him as a possible threat if he isn't careful.


Not to take someone seriously is something amateurs do. Always has been. Floyd is a veteran, he knows that rushing unnecesarily is too risky, that's why you need a little more boxing knowledge before typing this bullshit you call common sense. Boxing fights are 12 rounds long, there's a build-up to it, Floyd knows this rythm perfectly, Conor doesn't. Floyd has never been known as KO artist, and even if he had this insane KO power you just don't bum rush with haymakers, because it's an uneffective, bullshit strategy. He showed the respect a professional fighter and boxer deserves to be shown in a fight, would have been stupid not to respect McGregor skills or power. 

Laughable indeed. :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope to you see all you "fans" this enthusiastic after the GGG/Canelo fight (Y)


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Major props to Floyd. He could have just fought the same defensive fight he always does but he decided to walk Conor down and give us a show


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Connor diddnt really dominate the early rounds as much as I thought he did. Seems Floyd hanged in their. Based on the scorecard I just read. And as Connor gassed Floyd started to dominate. If the ref diddnt call the match, Floyd would of done some real damage. And eventually Connor would of falled. To me it was about gameplan. Floyd outsmarted Connor. And yes of course if this was Mma match. Floyd arguably wouldent go a round. But it wasent. Based on how much Connor fatigued. Shows different type of endurance needed in boxing. Floyd diddnt. Also while Connor and the elite Mma guys cross the board are excellent fighters. When it came down to straights jabs, punchin, strikes etc. Connor like most MMA guys is the master of none. 

Scorecard shows Floyd was more accurate in his punches all rounds. Overall Domination. Ain't a win for boxing though. Most boxing experts picked Connor wouldent go the distance. But I think he surprised most. His unorthodox style I think troubled Floyd. 

If were looking at jabs and power. Connors 27 of 98 to Mayweathers 18 of 59. But Mayweather overall had more power. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901691493487960065


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Outside looking in here. Was Conor supposed to be a great white hope here?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Hope to you see all you "fans" this enthusiastic after the GGG/Canelo fight (Y)


It's better that they're not out there by then; that way we can read opinions from people that is actually interested in what they're watching.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This Connor dick rider swore up and down Mayweather would lose and now he's giving Conner a "you tried your best award?" :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *A 30 minute salty Skip rant has been produced*


How the hell does this guy still have a job talking about fights? Did you see that 30 second video of him just getting EVERYTHING WRONG talking about the Diaz fight? "He took him down, sumo style...."

I know he's a sports guy, but wow is he uneducated on fighting.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Credit where its due Conor did much better than I thought he would. Winning the first three rounds was impressive. I did get the feeling though that once Floyd started to take over that Conor was pannicking a bit. You could just tell he had never dealt with a striker like that before. He'd never dealt with someone so smart, so technical, so smooth, and so good on the counter.

And for all the talk about Conors power he never really hurt Floyd, while Floyd was snapping his head back at will.

The whole thing has put me off of Conor though. Even Floyd was a gracious winner, giving respect to all and being very humble about it. But Conor just couldn't drop the act and looked like an absolute idiot in the post fight speech. Saying Floyd isn't that quick or powerful when he was beating Conor to the punch all night and was hurting him everytime he connected is ridiculous. And Conor w smore than just tired, he was done. That was a just stoppage. Conor was struggling to even keep his hands up and was getting rocked for the last few rounds. He was done. He's too much of an idiot though. He was humble when he lost to Nate, but he couldn't swallow his pride here and thats very offputting.

Conors biggest issue is he has no gas tank. He gasses anytime he goes into the deeper rounds.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


>


Cant believe anybody would subject themselves to this utter shit. Even when you know hes a fucking troll, it's unbearable.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It was better than I thought. Floyd held back the first 3 rounds though I felt. Conor was gassed out by around round 6 but had a few flurries after that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Lesson learned tonight: Stay in your lane.


They hurting right now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*PRESS CONFERENCE HIGHLIGHTS*:

Floyd Mayweather was humble and didn't say one bad word about Conor McGregor. He swore this is his last fight. $80 million from the live gate. There were server problems in Florida and California. Thought he would beat McGregor by Round 6 or 7. Was more aggressive to make up for the Pacquiao fight. Going to focus on being a boxing coach now.

McGregor said it was a good, fun fight and enjoyed the experience. Impressed that Mayweather was able to maintain his composure. Wishes he could've made it to the end of Round 10, but respects the referee's decision. Wore the fur coat because of Ric Flair. Made $100 million from this fight. Has his own clothing line and whiskey coming out. He's open to doing another boxing fight.

Remember folks, this fight happened because of us, the fans.










- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really interested to see the official PPV numbers. Didn't think it could beat the Manny fight but fuck woh knows


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Well done to Flyod for beating Marciano's record. And no slight on Rocky, but Flyod has faced a different class of opponent to get to this point, whereas Marciano came around at a time when a lot of those he fought were washed up and already on their way out. This is a big milestone in boxing history, and it's nice to see him behave so graciously after the fact. He's a great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> Well done to Flyod for beating Marciano's record. And no slight on Rocky, but Flyod has faced a different class of opponent to get to this point, whereas Marciano came around at a time when a lot of those he fought were washed up and already on their way out. This is a big milestone in boxing history, and it's nice to see him behave so graciously after the fact. He's a great ambassador for the sport.


Not even remotely close when you compare the two fighter's body of work. Rocky still a legend though


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Pretty much went to script then, I see:

McGregor "surprises" everyone by starting strongly (without ever looking dangerous)

Mayweather takes over after a couple of rounds 

Late round stoppage called before McGregor gets knocked down/out

No-one looks bad, everyone's a winner


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> He lasted longer than Punk after 2 years of intense training for Punk's first fight.
> 
> LOL at anyone who paid for that, though.


Punk also fought a guy who was 2-0, Conor went toe to toe with a GOAT!



That is a a true joke.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Never understood why fans care about PPV numbers. If that's your thing, have at it. I just don't see the appeal of analysing numbers.

Hard to deny that this was a fun fight though. I had my friend's elderly Scottish dad screaming commentary in my ear throughout the whole thing though. He was a rough Glasgow kid so he thought that naturally qualified him to assess the fight objectively. The sad thing was, his assessment ended up being 100% correct. :lol

Fuckin' Scots. They're as bad as the Irish! Hopefully Joshua stops being the most likeable man in the world so we Celts can get back on the same English-hating page soon!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> This Connor dick rider swore up and down Mayweather would lose and now he's giving Conner a "you tried your best award?" :lol


This guy is an absolute retard but for some reason I can't bring myself to unsub him. There's something so innocent about him. It would feel like leaving the Downs kid in the corner at lunch when he's thought he's found a friend.

He really needs to stop putting ads for his stupid t-shirts randomly in the middle of videos though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Click Above to Play ⇧


Someone put Enzo back in the cage :maury


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't really say it was worth $100, but I paid $20 to watch it with friends.

The only thing I really hated to see is Floyd completely turning his back and ducking down far, FAR too many times throughout the fight.

Maybe I'm just really disappointed in boxing. I grew up a huge boxing fan, especially the 80's Mike Tyson, Hagler, Sugar Ray, Bowe, Holyfield...even to the De La Hoya and Jones Jr. days. But, just being honest here...I haven't seen a fight truly turn into a superfight since the Vazquez and Marquez rubber match, and that was nearly a decade ago.

Sadly, there were more people over at the house I was in than there were at the MGM during the first two prelims.

With all that said, Conor has to stick with the UFC. He stunned Floyd maybe twice in the fight, but really, Mayweather was never in danger. Without his leg kicks, and with an overwhelming amount of break-ups, hugs, etc...McGregor wasn't going to win this fight.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Kind of wanted to see a double KO, surprising to see McGregor last as long as he did. Way longer than Mayweather would last in the octagon.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Mayweather played with him for 10 rounds. McGregor only lasted because Floyd let him


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not surprised Mayweather won. 

But what did surprise me is McGregor lasting as long as he did in his first boxing match, against arguably one of the best boxers of all time. He can't be faulted for that. Regardless of if he won or lost. He gradually slowed down as the match went on (obviously), and you could see he was starting to lose focus. But those early rounds by him were really good, Mayweather hadn't dealt with that kind of reach for a while from his opponent.

I think what let McGregor down a lot, is he needed more power in his punches imo. He landed a ton of punches on Mayweather early in, but they didn't reel him too much. Limited to only punches in Boxing, when you have a much more advanced arsenal in MMA is a large difference to cope with. 

I thought the fight itself was fun enough, nothing overly amazing or mind blowing, but I had fun with it. I expected a lot less to be honest, I didn't expect a fully fledged boxing match with a first timer to professional boxing or for it to last 10 rounds. Really it should have been a mismatch, but I thought Conor fought very well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

As much shit as I gave Brendan Schaub, he was still more correct than any of these so called "boxing experts" like Max kellerman was said Conor wouldn't land a punch with a straight face multiple times on TV


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Should have let the fight continue a little longer and let Floyd drop McGregor just once.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

It was plain to see that anytime after the 5th round floyd could have stopped the fight if he put volume together not looking for 1 big shot on the inside
i give mcgregor some credit but let's be honest here. he won those first 2 rounds because Floyd let him and lost every minute after 
the great hope mcgregor was portrayed as going in


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901687299569745920 :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"Made 'em flip cheeze burgerz!"


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

That was a better fight than a lot of 'experts' were predicting for sure. I don't like either of them, so I just wanted to see a fight.. And it mostly delivered.

Yes, Floyd stuck to his plan and wore Conor out, but it wasn't the walk in the park a lot of people thought it would be. 

Great learning experience for McGregor, and no doubt he'll put it to good use in the cage when he goes back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

For all the crossover difficulties it's pretty fucking embarrassing that the cardio was his major problem. Yet again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> For all the crossover difficulties it's pretty fucking embarrassing that the cardio was his major problem. Yet again.


Problem is, you cant get fighting fit unless you're fighting. Lasting the length was always going to be a huge problem for someone who's never professionally boxed before.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


>


Skip talking sense as usual


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Problem is, you cant get fighting fit unless you're fighting. Lasting the length was always going to be a huge problem for someone who's never professionally boxed before.


I kind of disagree. You can get yourself in great shape with Cardio exercise and sparring. Yes boxing is unique training but you can still prepare yourself for it like anything else. It's not an issue unique to his boxing either - He quite clearly gassed in both Diaz fights. I don't doubt Mayweather banked on him gassing, I seen it coming.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> I kind of disagree. You can get yourself in great shape with Cardio exercise and sparring. Yes boxing is unique training but you can still prepare yourself for it like anything else. It's not an issue unique to his boxing either - He quite clearly gassed in both Diaz fights. I don't doubt Mayweather banked on him gassing, I seen it coming.


I liken it to a game of football. You can do all the running and conditioning you want but if you don't play games, you won't get fit enough to play 90 minute games. 

I have never boxed so I wouldn't know - I just assume going at it in a professional bout takes a lot more out of you then you could ever teach in a sparring session and by replicating burst movements.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Problem is, you cant get fighting fit unless you're fighting. Lasting the length was always going to be a huge problem for someone who's never professionally boxed before.


He gassed out midway through though. And he's gassed out in the second round vs. Nate twice. His cardio is his achilles heel. But regardless he was always going to take the L tonight. There's was a clear difference between the abilities of the two and Conor seemed to have no real power.

If anything he should have been better off in boxing seeing as there's (meant to be) no grappling, and shorter rounds.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Not really a fan of either fighter personally but props to both men for making the fight happen. I got my monies worth. 

Conor looked good early but Floyd has that world class stamina. I kind of hope McGregor sticks with boxing and give us some entertaining bouts in the future.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> To go 10 rounds with Mayweather is embarrassing for boxing.
> 
> but fair play to McGregor who gave it his all.


Well, but the match was completely one sided. At no point Conor had the control, not even in the first two rounds. It seemed like he had the upper hand in those rounds because Floyd let him. The commentators kept saying that Floyd would end it when he wants to and it really felt that way. There was really no competition.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*A lot of embarassing posts in here. Everyone came out of that looking good while making a lot of money and building/cementing legacies. Everything about it was predictable, it was just a matter of how Floyd would win.

Floyd gets an easy fight to break Rocky's record. Lel at anyone wuestioning him as the GOAT and saying he needs to face GGG. Fuck outta here. 

Conor comes out looking great for lasting that long with an undisputed great. He looked better against Mayweather than Manny did. Once he lasted 4 rounds he avoided embarassment. Out of his league but Floyd has made amazing boxers who have done all this all their lives look out of their depths too. His only chance was to go for it in the opening 2-3 rounds and to his credit he landed a lot which is more than some of Floyd's opponents can say. See that stat where he landed more than Manny did? He must be feeling a lot of SHAME this morning. 

Cardio is always his problem but it will be with anyone who fights the way he does. If he had great cardio on top he'd be superhuman. There's an opportunity cost of the glamour of the early and brutal KOs and that's it. It's a weakness but not really a fault. Sure he could improve his cardio but it'd be at the expense of his strengths so it's more finding the balance than it is achieving great cardio levels. That's what makes competition, especially MMA so intriguing. You specialise as a wrestler and your stand up game will inevitably suffer. 

UFC are winners despite the loss. Anyone with a brain knows that Conor losing isn't a black mark on the sport. Conor's next fight against whoever will almost surely break his past record because of this and hopefully UFC bring in new fans not just for Conor once they watch some shows because of this. 216 is a really important show when it comes to fight quality for them. 217 maybe more so with 216 not having huge names on it. 

One big takeaway from this for me is how clear it was that Boxing will always have a higher ceiling than MMA. So many people have referred to Conor as "the cage fighter" when talking to me about it. MMA will always have that savage cage fighting stigma to a non combat sport fan that Boxing manages to tip toe around. I think the buyrate will beat the Manny fight. Over here it definitely got way more publicity. Sky Sports promoted it huge and it was something that everyone knew was happening. Genuine mainstream promotion. A lot of it was debating if it was a farce though so it's hard to say how much attention/intrigue converted to buys. None of my family follow combat sports but they were all interested in this. My Mum even watched the fight and my Nan woke up at 4am to listen to the play by play on the wireless because she's fucking nuts. 

Fight itself was entertaining enough. Would have been great if Conor could have rocked Floyd in them opening rounds because that would have been electric. There's a big difference between Floyd letting the fight go as long as it did and Floyd needing to let the fight go as long as it did. Floyd seeing out the early onslaught and taking over as Conor got tired was always going to be the plan and Conor would have known that. It's not like Floyd ever could have ended it in 4 rounds though so fuck outta here with that bs Floyd could have ended the fight whenever he wanted narrative which shows no understanding of the fighting styles. He maybe could have finished it in 8 or 9 but it's not like for as outrageously good of a boxer as Floyd is that he can finish a fight whenever he chooses. By the same logic the fight could have gone longer if the ref didn't step in arguably slightly prematurely. The fight was won but Conor still had fight in him. The alternative is Conor taking more needless damage for the sake of lasting an extra round though so I can't call it a bad stoppage. *


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Which shows you know nothing about boxing. Mayweather didn't even fight the way he normally does to land him the legendary 49-0 record. Floyd is usually very defensive and hugs the ropes, but tonight, he walked forward the entire time and purposefully took blows from Connor so Connor would run out of stamina and get his shit knocked in, exactly like I said several rounds ago. It's embarrassing because Floyd hasn't knocked anyone out in 10 years, and that was considered a sucker punch. He hasn't had a legit knockout since 1999. The vast majority of his wins were via decision.*


Are you for real? How is it embarrassing for a man to last 10 rounds against a boxing legend on his debut? Help me understand. The match was never really competitive but it was his debut and he clearly exceeded expectations. 

Now that we know who the better boxer is, it would also be very interesting to know who the better fighter is. If Floyd has any balls like Conor he should fight him in the octagon but you know what, he wouldn't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Which shows you know nothing about boxing. Mayweather didn't even fight the way he normally does to land him the legendary 49-0 record. Floyd is usually very defensive and hugs the ropes, but tonight, he walked forward the entire time and purposefully took blows from Connor so Connor would run out of stamina and get his shit knocked in, exactly like I said several rounds ago. It's embarrassing because Floyd hasn't knocked anyone out in 10 years, and that was considered a sucker punch. He hasn't had a legit knockout since 1999. The vast majority of his wins were via decision.*


Ricky Hatton?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The fight was obviously very planned/staged, when they were close and hugging each other you could see them talking as if calling the match (so to speak). If it were a straight up boxing match Floyd would have knocked Conor much faster. They wanted to put on a show and so they did. It also protected Conor's image by not having him look too bad. It was pure business through and through.


I think you are watching too much wrestling, lol.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901672502048514049


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Privileged to watch that fight. Conor made me soccer mom proud roud


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> Floyd getting dropped is a theory.
> 
> Conor getting dropped is a fact.


Conor having the balls to step inside the squared circle is a fact.

Floyd not having the balls to step inside the octagon is also a fact.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> Skip talking sense as usual


Did he talk about Sumo style again?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

venkyrenga said:


> Are you for real? How is it embarrassing for a man to last 10 rounds against a boxing legend on his debut? Help me understand. The match was never really competitive but it was his debut and he clearly exceeded expectations.
> 
> *Now that we know who the better boxer is, it would also be very interesting to know who the better fighter is. If Floyd has any balls like Conor he should fight him in the octagon but you know what, he wouldn't.*


I'm sorry but this is the dumbest thing that people say about all this. There's a huge, HUGE difference between these two guys going at it in a boxing match vs. a MMA match. Conor has boxed, boxing is a part of Conors sport, and a part of his skillset. So Conor competing in straight up boxing isn't so far fetched. But Floyd has only ever boxed, he's never wrestled, never done Jui Jitsu, never done any grappling of any kind. Taking a guy who has zero experience grappling and putting him in MMA is absurd. All Conor has to do is shoot for a takedown immediately and Floyds fucked, because he's never been there before. Its not even worth talking about. Conor has experience in boxing, he's boxed in some form for most of his life, but Floyd has never done any grappling. Its not reasonable, and its pathetic to call Floyd a pussy because he wouldn't face Conor in MMA.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

venkyrenga said:


> Conor having the balls to step inside the squared circle is a fact.
> 
> Floyd not having the balls to step inside the octagon is also a fact.


It's not about having balls. It's about making money. Box > MMA in terms of making money. 

You have two options for a job. One pays you 100 the other pays you 10. If you choose the one that pays 100 you don't have balls. Nice logic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901698030872780802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885897957941399553


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

venkyrenga said:


> Are you for real? How is it embarrassing for a man to last 10 rounds against a boxing legend on his debut? Help me understand. The match was never really competitive but it was his debut and he clearly exceeded expectations.


*
It's embarrassing for a knockout artist to get TKO'd by a guy who doesn't specialize in it, and who he swore up and down he'd knock out in 5 rounds. Floyd could've easily minimized the damage he took by following his usual defensive gameplan, but he wanted to be aggressive to make things interesting for the fans, so he walked forward and allowed Connor to keep throwing punches to:

A. Learn his awkward angles.
B. Let Connor tire himself out and open himself up to getting knocked out.

I said this during round 5, and Floyd confirmed it in his victory speech, so I'm not sure why this concept is hard to grasp for you. Connor exceeded expectations because he was allowed to.*



> Now that we know who the better boxer is, it would also be very interesting to know who the better fighter is. If Floyd has any balls like Conor he should fight him in the octagon but you know what, he wouldn't.


*
No, it wouldn't be interesting. Everyone knows Floyd would get wrecked in the Octagon. The difference is, he's not the one who called out Connor. He was content with being retired and sitting in his mansion counting his money when Connor made the challenge. Connor was the one who said he could beat Floyd at his own game. He has nothing to prove since he never claimed to be able to do the same.*


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

And people say WWE is scripted. All time great boxer only a few years after his prime needs 10 rounds to beat career 0-0 combatant? Someone is working the marks for a rematch and Yuge payday


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm sorry but this is the dumbest thing that people say about all this. There's a huge, HUGE difference between these two guys going at it in a boxing match vs. a MMA match. Conor has boxed, boxing is a part of Conors sport, and a part of his skillset. So Conor competing in straight up boxing isn't so far fetched. But Floyd has only ever boxed, he's never wrestled, never done Jui Jitsu, never done any grappling of any kind. Taking a guy who has zero experience grappling and putting him in MMA is absurd. All Conor has to do is shoot for a takedown immediately and Floyds fucked, because he's never been there before. Its not even worth talking about. Conor has experience in boxing, he's boxed in some form for most of his life, but Floyd has never done any grappling. Its not reasonable, and its pathetic to call Floyd a pussy because he wouldn't face Conor in MMA.


Well, MMA is more or less a rule less fight. So if you want to know who the better man is put them in the octagon, it's that simple.

Boxing is a part of Conor's sport? Well then, fighting is a part of Floyd's sport. Isn't it? 

If Floyd chooses to not step inside the Octagon, that is fine. But insulting Conor for losing to a boxing legend on his debut that too in the 10th round is absurd. And I was only replying to one such post. All Conor deserves is respect.



Luis Magalhaes said:


> It's not about having balls. It's about making money. Box > MMA in terms of making money.
> 
> You have two options for a job. One pays you 100 the other pays you 10. If you choose the one that pays 100 you don't have balls. Nice logic.


Are you saying that Conor vs Floyd in UFC will not draw? Seriously? Their boxing match might draw a little more, I don't know but that is not the point. It's not like you have to choose either one, you can do both and make double money.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*A lot of people don't seem to understand what the letters MMA stand for or what they are. *


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> And people say WWE is scripted. All time great boxer only a few years after his prime needs 10 rounds to beat career 0-0 combatant? Someone is working the marks for a rematch and Yuge payday



Its not like Floyd is known to storm in and destroy people inside 5 rounds though. Hes a very cautious fighter who tends to take his time and play things defensively. Just looked like he held back for a while so he could gauge what Conor was made of and let him punch himself out.


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

Pretty much what I expected. Mayweather would win easily in a boxing match. In an MMA fight Connor would destroy Mayweather, you can't just turn your back, duck down, and be saved in MMA. Too bad we won't get to see that fight.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

venkyrenga said:


> Are you saying that Conor vs Floyd in UFC will not draw? Seriously? Their boxing match might draw a little more, I don't know but that is not the point. It's not like you have to choose either one, you can do both and make double money.


It's not about drawing, it's about the business structures of each sport. Boxing is just more profitable for the top athletes than MMA. They would never do the same amount of money in a MMA match with the way UFC operates. Floyd has won 250M for his match against Pac. Conor highest salary per fight was what 10M? A boxing rematch between them would make them more money than a MMA. Floyd doing an MMA is just a bad investment for him. The loss in his brand image would outweigh the 10 millions he would win.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's embarrassing for a knockout artist to get TKO'd by a guy who doesn't specialize in it, and who he swore up and down he'd knock out in 5 rounds. Floyd could've easily minimized the damage he took by following his usual defensive gameplan, but he wanted to be aggressive to make things interesting for the fans, so he walked forward and allowed Connor to keep throwing punches to:
> 
> A. Learn his awkward angles.
> ...


It's is honoring for an MMA fighter to last 10 rounds in a boxing match with a guy who is specialized in it. And I am less interested in discussing about what Floyd could have done because that is just a theory. Lets just stick to what he did, shall we? Floyd had a game plan and he stuck with it throughout the match because he respected Conor as a boxer. 

I think it would be entertaining to see Floyd get wrecked in the octagon. If Floyd thinks it isn't worth the money and chooses not to, that is fine. "Connor was the one who said he could beat Floyd at his own game."? Then what do you expect? You expect him to say I know I will lose and I am just doing this for money!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@KC Armstrong


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> It's not about drawing, it's about the business structures of each sport. Boxing is just more profitable for the top athletes than MMA. They would never do the same amount of money in a MMA match with the way UFC operates. Floyd has won 250M for his match against Pac. Conor highest salary per fight was what 10M? A boxing rematch between them would make them more money than a MMA. Floyd doing an MMA is just a bad investment for him. The loss in his brand image would outweigh the 10 millions he would win.


Nobody would want to see a rematch if it is a boxing match. We know what would happen, the first match wasn't even competitive. A rematch in UFC will certainly draw more than a boxing match. And lol, they will certainly be willing to pay a lot more than just $10M. This would not be a regular MMA fight.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

venkyrenga said:


> Nobody would want to see a rematch if it is a boxing match. We know what would happen, the first match wasn't even competitive. A rematch in UFC will certainly draw more than a boxing match. And lol, they will certainly be willing to pay a lot more than just $10M. This would not be a regular MMA fight.


We know what was going to happen in their first match and we all watched. Conor now goes and wins a few boxing matches, gains experience and all of the sudden we will buy the re-match.

Again, UFC can draw more than boxing but it likely won't pay more. Sure they would get more than 10M but not as much as they would in a boxing match. If the money was worth it, Floyd would do it.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> We know what was going to happen in their first match and we all watched. Conor now goes and wins a few boxing matches, gains experience and all of the sudden we will buy the re-match.
> 
> Again, UFC can draw more than boxing but it likely won't pay more. Sure they would get more than 10M but not as much as they would in a boxing match. If the money was worth it, Floyd would do it.


Well, I just think an MMA rematch will pay them more than a boxing rematch. Because it doesn't even make sense to do a boxing rematch after we have seen what happened. A lot of casuals actually thought Conor would win, even in this forum. Now it is not just about knowing, we have even seen. And no body would be willing to pay to see a replay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

venkyrenga said:


> It's is honoring for an MMA fighter to last 10 rounds in a boxing match with a guy who is specialized in it. And I am less interested in discussing about what Floyd could have done because that is just a theory. Lets just stick to what he did, shall we? Floyd had a game plan and he stuck with it throughout the match because he respected Conor as a boxer.


*
No, we WILL talk about what Floyd could've done, because he's been doing it for the larger part of his boxing career. He deviated from his sual strategy FOR THE FANS! He went out of his way to say that a week before the fight, so this isn't just some random excuse; it's fact. I also don't need to make excuses for a retired man who just beat Connor's ass at age 40 while fighting outside of his comfort zone, but don't be shocked and appalled because I'm not applauding Connor for the reception of his participation trophy.*



> I think it would be entertaining to see Floyd get wrecked in the octagon. If Floyd thinks it isn't worth the money and chooses not to, that is fine. "Connor was the one who said he could beat Floyd at his own game."? Then what do you expect? You expect him to say I know I will lose and I am just doing this for money!


*It proves absolutely nothing and it's just a result of desperate Connor fans wanting something to cling onto because he LAWST after talking all that shit, and there's not a damn thing he can do to get it back.*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm barely a casual fan of both sports so I'm certainly not going to come in here like some are and make an ass of myself by pretending that I'm some expert on either. The fight delivered exactly as it was supposed to. It seemed obvious right from the start that it was a foregone conclusion that Mayweatner would win. It's his sport that he's considered one of the best ever in. Duh. This doesnt seem a lot different than a boxer stepping into amateur wrestling and expecting to win. Lol. 

Connor did this for the money and to add to his brand. No way he expected to win. He's just quite an amazing talker and was able to do as he aimed to do and create confusion in his fans and actually make some of them believe this was a serious fight. He worked the fuck out of both sides. His fans that actually believed him and Floyd fans that are running around like peacocks acting like their guy actually just beat Ali in his prime or something. Both sides have been quite amusing to read in this thread to be honest. 

It's was a spectacle. Props to Connor for being able to set his ego aside and take the guaranteed L to bring his brand of entertainment to boxing. This was never serious. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It delivered, IMO. Wasn't the greatest fight ever, or anything. But going into the fight there were alot who thought Conor would be lucky to land a punch, or that he would get knocked out in round one or two. I ordered the fight going into it knowing that was a possibility. So, I certainly got my moneys worth with the fight going 10 rounds. Floyd retires and Conor continues to entertain like no one else in the fighting world in along, long time. His charisma and entertainment factor are unmatched by anyone in boxing, MMA, or WWE. Fact.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
Floyd's in depth interview on his gameplan with Stephen A Smith.*


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> No, we WILL talk about what Floyd could've done, because he's been doing it for the larger part of his boxing career. He deviated from his sual strategy FOR THE FANS! He went out of his way to say that a week before the fight, so this isn't just some random excuse; it's fact. I also don't need to make excuses for a retired man who just beat Connor's ass at age 40 while fighting outside of his comfort zone, but don't be shocked and appalled because I'm not applauding Connor for the reception of his participation trophy.*
> 
> 
> ...


You have your theory about what Floyd could have done, that is fine. If you don't want to applaud Conor for is participation, that is also fine. But saying Conor just embarrassed himself is just absurd. 

Get what back? Do you actually think that Conor actually believes in the shit he says, lol. The guy just made $100 M and his stock has gone up. He is a winner.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

venkyrenga said:


> You have your theory about what Floyd could have done, that is fine. If you don't want to applaud Conor for is participation, that is also fine.


*It's not a theory when it's been proven against the vast majority of his opponents. That's like saying it's a "theory" that Steph Curry is the greatest 3 point shooter of all time because he opted to do only layups for one game. You can't simply denounce a preexisting standard as a theory because of an obviously rare deviation.*



> But saying Conor just embarrassed himself is just absurd.


*It's embarrassing because Connor thought he was just going to run up on Floyd and make him his bitch, but ended up being one of a handful of Floyd's knockouts in the last 18 years.*



> Get what back? Do you actually think that Conor actually believes in the shit he says, lol. The guy just made $100 M and his stock has gone up. He is a winner.


*Yes, I believe that Connor genuinely believes he was going to win. Even after the fight, he's still convinced that he was capable of beating Floyd, based on the early rounds:






I'm not talking about Connor though, who wisely made sure he was set for life after this fight. I'm talking about his fans who fed into his shit talk, thought he was going to knock out Floyd, talked all that shit of their own, and won't get a chance to see Floyd lose to Connor ever again. They have to hold this :loss for life.*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

venkyrenga said:


> Well, I just think an MMA rematch will pay them more than a boxing rematch. Because it doesn't even make sense to do a boxing rematch after we have seen what happened. A lot of casuals actually thought Conor would win, even in this forum. Now it is not just about knowing, we have even seen. And no body would be willing to pay to see a replay.


For a fighter UFC is shit money compared to high-end Boxing. Always has been and probably will be. It is the whole reason why McGregor went as far as to challenge a Top tier Boxer to begin with.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm not a big boxing fan or anything, I mainly just watch the big fights. I noticed FM had a different approach last night and it ended up working out very well for him. I was surprised that Conner lasted as long as he did, but I think he did a great job and it ended up being a very enjoyable fight. I had minimal expectations going in and I wasn't even sure if I was going to watch it, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like @Legit BOSS jumped on another bandwagon.

Props to both competitors, it was a fun match.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Can you believe a boxer beat the guy that doesn't box?

What's next, Lebron beats a golfer at basketball? 
TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nothing special in the end as I expected. Think the real winners were the ones that streamed this for free.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not sure why Mayweather fans are acting like he just won the lotto after this fight. He *should *have won this. While a relief for his legacy, it's nothing monumental. I'm not shocked or saddened, but it is hard for me to root for a guy who uses his training skills to beat his wife.

I think the fight came out pretty even, in terms of no one left looking terrible and the fight was entertaining. I still think boxing as a whole is boring, though :lol


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's not a theory when it's been proven against the vast majority of his opponents. That's like saying it's a "theory" that Steph Curry is the greatest 3 point shooter of all time because he opted to do only layups for one game. You can't simply denounce a preexisting standard as a theory because of an obviously rare deviation.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't believe that you actually think Conor believes in the shit he says. And if his fans fed into his shit talk that is again a win for Conor.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

venkyrenga said:


> Agreed. But as far as the rematch is concerned nobody would want to see a boxing match again and that was my point. An MMA rematch will be huge again and Floyd is not just another fighter. He is a fucking star and I am sure he can workout a special deal.


Anything the UFC would offer Floyd would be chump change in comparison to what he would make boxing. There is next to zero incentive for Floyd to take what would be essentially be A James Toney vs Randy Couture II.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Floyd ain't stupid. There is 0% chance Floyd would agree to a MMA fight. 0%. I am more likely to have a group orgy with every WWE women's wrestler than there is a chance of Floyd doing a MMA fight.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Deadline Hollywood said:


> Fathom Event’s theatrical broadcast of the Floyd Mayweather, Jr.-Conor McGregor bout grossed $2.4M at 481 movie theaters.


- Vic


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Legit Boss in easiest mark ever shocker. *_


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Where did I spin? Where did I deflect?
> 
> Just admit you mad your boy lost so you sticking up for his honor.


Easy question: By stay in your lane, did you mean that McGregor shouldn't have taken this fight?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

PPV is dying, my arse!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was hilarious how the general narrtive in the thread switched from "this fight is a farce, Conor won't do anything" to "CONOR ONLY LANDED CAUSE FLOYD LET HIM" the instant the fight was over ahha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Was hilarious how the general narrtive in the thread switched from "this fight is a farce, Conor won't do anything" to "CONOR ONLY LANDED CAUSE FLOYD LET HIM" the instant the fight was over ahha


I see more "he'd lose if it was in the cage, man!" and "Conor lasted 10 rounds, Floyd sucks. He should stick to hittin' women!"

Your sig is proof that Floyd doesn't get hit either. He let Conor gas out. No matter if it's boxing or MMA, that's Conor's weakness. He got Rope-A-Doped plain and simple. :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Flair Flop said:


> I'm barely a casual fan of both sports so I'm certainly not going to come in here like some are and make an ass of myself by pretending that I'm some expert on either. The fight delivered exactly as it was supposed to. It seemed obvious right from the start that it was a foregone conclusion that Mayweatner would win. It's his sport that he's considered one of the best ever in. Duh. This doesnt seem a lot different than a boxer stepping into amateur wrestling and expecting to win. Lol.
> 
> Connor did this for the money and to add to his brand.* No way he expected to win*. He's just quite an amazing talker and was able to do as he aimed to do and create confusion in his fans and actually make some of them believe this was a serious fight. He worked the fuck out of both sides. His fans that actually believed him and Floyd fans that are running around like peacocks acting like their guy actually just beat Ali in his prime or something. Both sides have been quite amusing to read in this thread to be honest.
> 
> It's was a spectacle. Props to Connor for being able to set his ego aside and take the guaranteed L to bring his brand of entertainment to boxing. This was never serious. I thought everyone knew that.



All your points are fair expect for the one I highlighted, you say your not a fan of MMA, so I won't hold it against you. Those who know MMA and Conor, knows he absolutely came out beliveing he was going to put FLoyd away last night, it's what he's always done in terms of self-belief


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Any predictions on the ppv buys? Me and my friend did a fun little 100 dollar bet. I believe it wont break the Pac-Floyd record at 4.6 milion. He believes it does. Personally I see it anywhere from 3.5 milion to 4.2. No way it does more then 4.2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not sure why Mayweather fans are acting like he just won the lotto after this fight. He should have won this. While a relief for his legacy, it's nothing monumental. *I'm not shocked or saddened, but it is hard for me to root for a guy who uses his training skills to beat his wife.*l


Well, Mayweather just whooped on him pretty easily, so I guess that makes Conner his bitch too lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

venkyrenga said:


> Well, MMA is more or less a rule less fight. So if you want to know who the better man is put them in the octagon, it's that simple.
> 
> Boxing is a part of Conor's sport? Well then, fighting is a part of Floyd's sport. Isn't it?
> 
> ...


MMA has a shit load rules, its far from a "real" fight.

Are leg kicks a part of Floyds sport? Takedowns? Submissions? Head kicks? You're purposely ignoring all that just to take a shot at Floyd. And then you're talking about how Conor deserves respect (he does) while you're shitting all over Floyd and calling him a pussy.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Big Show should have showed up and KO punched both of them and left. He has a beef with Mayweather over him breaking Show's nose and losing to him at WM. At the very least he turns heel on Floyd.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Floyd and McGregor won

Boxing lost


As a boxing fan this fight was nothing but a circus, this was not a fight it was never meant to be taken out as something else but a spectacle.

McGregor was terrible, Floyd let him hit because he knew he had no stamina, and his punches had no power at all, he has no combinations and his only decent hits were some half assed hooks with no power at all.

Floyd was in control all the time but its obvious he was not prepared at all for a true fight, too many misses, no distance at all, no style, no footwork and barely walking while throwing a punch here and there.

Of course this will not tarnish floyd legacy as one of the best, but this was nowher near a good fight, floyd fooled around for 10 rounds and was enough to own McGregor

At the end of the day fans were happy, but as many experts here in mexico like Marquez, Barrera and Morales have said, this was an insult for boxing, and the last rounds of McGregor was just making a fool of himself.

Still McGregor did more than what i expected, but MMA fans do not fool yourself, he did well because he was allowed, but the pacing, cardio, footwork, technique, rules and strategy are way too different from mma to boxing no shame for mcgregor becuase it was an impossible task from the start, thats why i dont blame neither floyd or mcgregor but the ones who allowerd this circus to happen in the first place.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

kimino said:


> Floyd and McGregor won
> 
> Boxing lost
> 
> ...


So are all noncompetitive one side boxing fights "a joke" and a "spectacle". What constitutes a real boxing fight to you then?


What sad existence some people live, always finding the worst in everything.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Personally I thought the feud and the build up were massively entertaining, along with the fight itself. It should be pretty obvious that these guys both have respect for each other but they both know that the trash talking and hype is what brings in some many of those viewers. Both dudes are smart businessmen. Props to McGregor for lasting to the 10th round, he lost fair and square but the dude has balls of steel and went way further in the fight then just about all of his doubters expected.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> So are all noncompetitive one side boxing fights "a joke" and a "spectacle". What constitutes a real boxing fight to you then?
> 
> 
> What sad existence some people live, always finding the worst in everything.


MMA fan?, this was a circus, the moment when the referee gave McGregor a special pass for those rabbit punches, i have watched box since i was 7 and have watched a lot of floyd fights, and you can tell he was fooling around.

I dont really care about MMA fans amd their small pride, if this were MMA i wont say a thing becuase i dont know much about that, but the way this fight was advertised wasnt meant to be a fight it was a show. The same way it was Punk fight.

It really was never meant to be a fight. As much as i respect floyd as a champion he barely gives a good fight that may be contender for the fight of the year.

But for anyone who knows something about boxing, you can easily tell that this was TRASH, floyd at the end gave the fans what they wanted, McGregor fans are happy. floyd has his 50 win and is happy, they made tons of money, casual fans enjoyed a good show, but for any serious boxing fan or critic this wasnt a fight at all, you could tell how bad McGregor was and if he had fought any serious boxer who actually intended to win he would have been beaten really bad, and it wouldnt have been a disgrace because boxing and mma are 2 worlds apart.

Sorry but was many of you take MMA seriously i do the same with boxing, i know you want to think that Mcgregor and MMA can do well in boxing while boxing fighters would obviously get owned in MMA, but do not fool yourself, its not the case, it just went the way it was meant to be.


This was a show bacause Floyd fooling around, because technique wise this was atrocious, because the referee took this fight as a joke. If this "fight" was meant to be taken as a fight, then floyd would have use his superior foot work, head work and counter punches to fight, but he didnt even bother to do side steps, to launch jabs to keep distance, he just had his guard up and let McGregor gas out. There was no need to do more as Punches with no real power were never a threat to floyd.

Im sorry but if i tell you my honest opinion, pure MMA fans are casual boxing fans and really dont know much about how that fight really went, even in the post fight questions Floyd agreed to this


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

kimino said:


> MMA fan?, this was a circus, the moment when the referee gave McGregor a special pass for those rabbit punches, i have watched box since i was 7 and have watched a lot of floyd fights, and you can tell he was fooling around.
> 
> I dont really care about MMA fans amd their small pride, if this were MMA i wont say a thing becuase i dont know much about that, but the way this fight was advertised wasnt meant to be a fight it was a show. The same way it was Punk fight.
> 
> ...


Outstanding post.

Even Floyd's comeback fight against fucking Marquez was more entertaining. And that has to be one of the more boring one-sided fights you'll ever see if you actually watched Floyd before.

Shit, even the Ortiz fight. Serious. Even Ortiz knew he couldn't win and just punked out.

The last fight Floyd actually took seriously was De La Hoya; someone that was actually on his tier. Too bad Hoya was past his prime then. And no, Pacquiao sucks. He's in the Cotto range level of boxer.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Seneca said:


> All your points are fair expect for the one I highlighted, you say your not a fan of MMA, so I won't hold it against you. Those who know MMA and Conor, knows he absolutely came out beliveing he was going to put FLoyd away last night, it's what he's always done in terms of self-belief


I am not a big fan of MMA either. But do you really think Conor actually believed that he could defeat a boxing legend on his debut? Common now, every fighter walks into the ring to win and I am sure he had that spirit. But he certainly knows that he is a novice and what Floyd is capable of more than us. Even the first question in his post match interview was "You seem happy even though you lost". It is all about $$$.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Obviously... People who are bashing him for saying he would KO Floyd are retarded. It was just trash talk to sell the fight.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I was one that thought the fight would never happen. Then I got caught up in the social media hype and went along for the ride, watching all the press conferences and eventually paying to watch the PPV. 

I have been on Conors dick for years and really thought he had a punchers chance leading up to the event. 

Then it dawned on me: I've been watching Mayweather forever and he's fucking good, probably the best. He wants to deliver a fight for the fans. That means not an early KO, he promised it wouldn't go the distance. What would the fans want? A late stoppage. 

So I threw some money down on Mayweather to stop McGregor in Round 10.

To me it looked like a farce, McGregor never troubled him and it seemed Mayweather could have ended it whenever he wanted too. 

The man is a genius in the boxing ring. But respect to Conor for stepping into that realm. 

The outcome should have never been in doubt.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nate Diaz calling Brendan Schaub a bitch to his face. :ken


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Variety said:


> Mayweather-McGregor Fight: Pirated Live Streams Reached 2.9 Million Viewers


That's not including the 4.3 million views on YouTube before the full fight video was taken down.

- Vic


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Blackbeard said:


> Nate Diaz calling Brendan Schaub a bitch to his face. :ken


*Damn, I hate Nate acting sour. Why can't he just admit that he won the early rounds while Mayweather was processing and then once Mayweather processed, he went to work and got the TKO

I still wanna see Nate smash McGregor in III though*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol went as expected, late finish or pts & it was the late TKO

Floyd didn't even get out of 1st gear much


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Conor has announced his next challenge!










:lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902285311681716225


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

its hilarious that the same people who said mcgregor would knock floyd over and was this big king kong puncher are now saying he had no chance and how supposedly well he did 

embarrassing fan base conor fans


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

BigDaveBatista said:


> its hilarious that the same people who said mcgregor would knock floyd over and was this big king kong puncher are now saying he had no chance and how supposedly well he did
> 
> embarrassing fan base conor fans


All he needed was 1 punch when he threw 111 and didn't leave a mark of Floyd's face lol.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

jim courier said:


> All he needed was 1 punch when he threw 111 and didn't leave a mark of Floyd's face lol.


landed because floyd stood there and let him haha
but but but octagon...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dana White claims they sold 6.5 million PPV's. I wonder if that's before or after all the refunds they have to hand out. :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Dana White claims they sold 6.5 million PPV's. I wonder if that's before or after all the refunds they have to hand out. :hmm:


That's insane.. even if its 5 million thats mind blowing.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Floyd Mayweather Jr. defeated Conor McGregor via tenth round ref stoppage in a curiosity-fueled money heist which will go down as a major event in boxing, MMA and sports culture.
> 
> The end result was no surprise. Even at 40 and clearly past his prime, Mayweather had a lifetime of boxing ring experience and skill drummed into him from childhood that overcame that his legs weren’t what they used to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Did anybody else watch Robin's Black videos prior to the fight? Only saw them now, hilarious


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ForPress said:


> It's amazing how everyone here is either unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, or with one of them, or they've all just simply let others dictate to them how they should feel about the outcome of this fight.
> 
> Conor will snipe Floyd from his usual MMA distance (while staying out of Floyd's reach, given Conor's reach advantage) without landing much clean, but doing enough to make Floyd uncomfortable (punching his arms, shoulders, etc.) When Floyd closes the distance (which he will necessarily need to do, because Conor will be attacking Floyd from outside of Floyd's reach) Conor clinches _immediately_ and completely bullies him in the clinch. Will probably end up being deducted some points due to pushing the limits of what you're allowed to do in a boxing clinch (this won't matter, as Conor isn't there to win a decision.) He will drag, pull, and make Floyd carry his weight in the clinch, and wear him down. We'll see a form of the thai clinch applied, as he did in sparring vs Paulie, and as Floyd himself has done, as has AJ against Klitschko. Conor's experience battling for underhooks, controlling his opponent's arms, knowledge of greco roman wrestling, muay thai, etc., will make him far stronger in the clinch than any boxer. Conor will KO him in round 3 in a similar fashion to how AJ KO'd Klitschko - an uppercut on the breakaway from a clinch after Floyd has his head held down.
> 
> ...





Seneca said:


> DOes this fucking look like a proper muay thai clinch? Dont go around telling other people they unfamiliar with both boxing and MMA, where its clear your just talking out of your ass like a fraud. \
> 
> And AJ didn't knock out Wlad from a muy thair clinch lmfao, he went for a hook Wlad ducked then AJ came back with an uppercut.
> 
> If Conor comes out with the game plan exactly as you predicted and wins, then fair paly to you. But judging from the number of posts you have, you'll fucking disappear after the fight is over




Called it :mj


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/boxing/41182239 awww sad UFC-licking mods gonna rage?


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Stephen Espinosa of Showtime, one of the promoters of the Floyd Mayweather vs. Conor McGregor fight, estimated that PPV numbers would fall between 4.5 million and 5 million, and be on par, if not break the 4.6 million record set by Mayweather vs. Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> Later, on the MMA Hour, he was a little more subdued, saying “We are now sort of mid-4 million. If we see the kind of growth that we typically see, then we’ll break the record. I don’t want to assume we get the typical growth, because this is not a typical event. There are many different ways in which this event behaved differently. But we have a very good shot at breaking the record.”
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912821606426316800


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's incredible. WOnder if it's possible to get worldwide numbers, was May/Pac record based on domestic or global?


----------

